#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-21
<zyga> retoaded: ping
<zyga> retoaded: would you mind adding another account for zyga, just like the one brendand has, in the jenkins instance at 10.97.5.22
<zyga> retoaded: correction, just grant the necessary rights please, I've created an account already
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons or noskcaj: ping me when you are at your computer
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm lurking :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, I wonder: Have you contacted pleia2 on the Ubuntu QA Classroom sessions? I can
<smartboyhw> not see it on the calendar:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: I haven't. Feel free to contact her with the details :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, you better. Two days later is your session right?
<phillw> let me have a look at the wiki
<phillw> smartboyhw: yeah, mine are this Wed, so any time after that for your session :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, didn't you receive the e-mail!?!?
<phillw> smartboyhw: yes, have you updated the wiki page?
<smartboyhw> phillw, no. Since I just decided it:P
<smartboyhw> Haven't told the classroom guys
<phillw> smartboyhw: okies :)
<retoaded> zyga, done
<zyga> roadmr: thanks!
<roadmr> zyga: you're welcome :) but you meant retoaded ^^
<retoaded> :D
<zyga> roadmr: heh, yes, grr-tab
<zyga> retoaded: could we install some plugins to jenkins>
<retoaded> zyga, yes I can
<retoaded> I thought brendand was going to give me a list this past Friday
<zyga> yeah, but I could not remember any names
<retoaded> np
<brendand> retoaded, yeah i was trying to get names out of zyga, but he wasn't forthcoming ;)
<retoaded> heh
<zyga> I've googled for a few but it seems that one is already there
<zyga> I'll try to set it up now
<brendand> retoaded, really at that point it was more of a 'is this feasible' question
<retoaded> brendand, no worries
<retoaded> when you come up with the list just shoot me an Email with them and I'll get them added.
<zyga> thanks
<SergioMeneses> has anyone seen to Smarthboyhw?
<micahg> SergioMeneses: quit about 1.25 hrs ago
<SergioMeneses> micahg, thanks!
<SergioMeneses> ill be here for a while
<micahg> I think that's EOD for him
<pleia2> phillw: can you please reply to my emails about the upcoming sessions? we really need notification a week out :( this last minute stuff makes it very hard for us to find volunteers and advertise
<pleia2> it's too late to put it in UWN now, and I still don't have the prerequisites for any of the classes (do they need to download isos? which ones? anything else installed?)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-22
<tripelb> Help, I got a bad install and got stuck in grub recovery. Can't get to windows. Maybe I did something wrong in partition, I gave it one partition, figured swap and whatever would be carved out of the 20G.
<tripelb> Right now I want to do one small thing in windows.
<tripelb> Oops wrong room
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, comment vas-tu?
<jibel> pitti, hey, i'm fine but really tired, 3rd day of insomnia :(
<pitti> jibel: ugh, 3 days? that sounds pretty far away from "fine"
<dholbach> good morning
<zyga> retoaded: ping
<zyga> retoaded: could you fix permissions so that I can rename (apparently that needs delate, silly jenkins there)
<zyga> retoaded: and add support for git if you don't mind (probably requires a jenkins plugin, not sure really)
<retoaded> zyga, your permissions have been modified and git (and the git plugin for git) has been installed
<zyga> retoaded: thanks a lot!
<retoaded> zyga, np
<zyga> retoaded: I have issues with git clones, is the lab firewalled in a way that simple git clone from git:// url won't work?
<retoaded> zyga, it depends upon what the URL is; most are blocked (and I have no control over that).
<retoaded> If you need/require access to a specific URL or set of URLs you will need to submit an RT to IS to get that opened up.
<zyga> retoaded: are there any 'safe' things, like http/https
<retoaded> Unfortunately, the access from the lab to the world is severely limited.
<retoaded> We are working on getting a subnet from the lab connected to an unfettered link to the world but that has not been fully connected yet (it's in IS hands atm).
<zyga> retoaded: could you configure git plugin to work: currently it fails on stuff like: http://10.97.5.22:8080/job/plainbox-unit-tests/6/console
<zyga> retoaded: I have no idea why jenkins wants to tag things there
<retoaded> zyga, let me see what I can do
<zyga> thanks, IIRC it's in the plugin config page
<zyga> retoaded: could you please look at http://10.97.5.22:8080/job/plainbox-unit-tests/7/label=precise/console
<zyga> retoaded: it seems that slaves don't have the required packages installed, I got similar errors for bzr
<zyga> retoaded: how can I install bzr/git on slaves?
<retoaded> zyga, the git configuration consists of telling jenkins where the git executable it located. The user jenkins needed (it appears) to have run 'git config'; a generic setup has been added. Also added the links to the proxy server that may or may not allow access to some of the http/https sites you require access to.
<retoaded> zyga, I can handle that for you; give me a few minutes.
<zyga> retoaded: thanks
<zyga> retoaded: that seem to have fixed it, thanks!
<balloons> alesage, ping
<alesage> balloons, hallo
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<balloons> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hey hey balloons how are you?
<balloons> good, yourself?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, pretty well! I have good internet connection now :)
<SergioMeneses> so Im working on some loco-bugs
<cprofitt> hello all
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, hi!
<balloons> cprofitt, the UF stuff is exciting ;-) getting some feedback on the doodle poll?
<cprofitt> balloons: yes... I am getting feedback
<cprofitt> it seems half of the interested parties are GMT+1
<cprofitt> and the other half are GMT-5
<cprofitt> so we have a 6 hour swing
<balloons> ah.. well not so bad.. timezones are at least consistent
<cprofitt> we also have bugs getting filed
<cprofitt> yeah
<cprofitt> question -- is there an online tool for doing a GUI mockup?
<balloons> I've used.. oh what is it
<balloons> http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups
<cprofitt> some folks have made suggestions for improvement, but I think we need to have everyone be able to visualize them
<cprofitt> I am thinking we will want to have a few UDS sessions this spring
<balloons> that site has a webapp which is nice
<balloons> the desktop app works on linux, and they give a free license for anyone doing open source work
<balloons> I'm sure there are others.. google is your friend there ;-)
<cprofitt> nice
<balloons> http://support.balsamiq.com/customer/portal/articles/105924
<cprofitt> thanks... will look in to that more after work today
<balloons> np
<cprofitt> mike is excited to be working on this stuff again
<cprofitt> so there is a great deal of excitement
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> lunch time
<cprofitt> balloons: does myBalsamic also offer free options?
<balloons> cprofitt, what do you mean/
<balloons> they give open source licenses for myBalsamic as well, but there's a few requirements
<balloons> you can use the web app without worry
<cprofitt> cool... I was looking at myBalsamic because of the team based nature of it
<balloons> ahh.. i've not used it
<balloons> hello primes2h letozaf_  :-)
<letozaf_> Hi balloons :)
<primes2h> Hi balloons! :-)
<primes2h> balloons: how are u?
<letozaf_> balloons, sorry I didn't know it was holiday yesterday in the US
<balloons> no worries.. I didn't realize it myself :-)
<balloons> but when I did, I took the opportunity to go outside and be away from my pc :-)
<balloons> I'm doing well.. I trust this evening finds both of you well also
<balloons> so, I wanted to chat about a few things
<balloons> the first is the classroom sessions, we'd like someone to give a session on laptop/hardware testing ;-)
<letozaf_> primes2h, you had to ask balloons about the firs one right?
<primes2h> letozaf_: let balloons finish the list please, I think all things could be connected in some way
<primes2h> ;-)
<balloons> the second is the hw compatibility db.. basically what we spoke about @ UDS.. hexr, ubuntu friendly, etc
<balloons> so yes, shoot :-)
<balloons> the classroom session  basically requires you to put together a little script, and then via IRC give some instruction about what is invovled, how to help, etc
<primes2h> balloons: well, as I thought and I've just said, the two things are connected.
<primes2h> balloons: my doubt is about the first part of the session, how to create an hardware profile.
<balloons> primes2h, ahh yes.. things are in flux on that aspect aren't they?
<primes2h> balloons: sure. :-) UF is not the best choice right now, not anymore I think.
<primes2h> balloons: I mean,
<balloons> yes, from a hw compatibility perspective we're leaning towards hexr. I haven't heard a timeline from david about getitng us a hexr instance though :-(
<balloons> I've sent him off another email. But yes since cprofitt and dkessel are helping re-start ubuntu friendly, our interests are similar
<balloons> friendly however is interested in maintaining a list of usable systems, while we're looking to have a list of people's machines willing to test..
<primes2h> balloons: in fact it has never been the best way to have an hardware profile because of the delay in having the profile itself on the UF site.
<balloons> the tools to profile a machine however, can certainly be shared. I believe hexr was going to move away from the tool they used to utilized checkbox
<balloons> yes, the delay problems are a big issue.. and probably one of the first they will attempt to solve
<balloons> but in our case, we would still use checkbox, but submit the results to hexr instead
<primes2h> balloons: that would be great.
<primes2h> wouldn't be, letozaf_?
<letozaf_> yeah sure!
<balloons> :-p That's my understanding.. so it's on me to get ahold of david to get our instance up
<primes2h> balloons: one question,
<balloons> but I want to make sure you stay in the loop on friendly because I believe checkbox will have a role in both systems
<balloons> primes2h, sure
<primes2h> balloons: is checkbox the only tool used right now to send data to hexr?
<primes2h> I mean, is it a modified version of checkbox?
<balloons>  primes2h last I used it, they were still using there original script
<balloons> let me look
<balloons> yes, it appears to still be that way
<balloons> primes2h, so on the classroom session, your concerned because of the hw profile?
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> ok, so why don't we do something in the interim
<balloons> can we instruct folks to paste the output of a script or something similar?
<balloons> I know it's not ideal at all
<letozaf_> balloons, maybe we could just explain how it has to be done now
<balloons> zyga, are you about?
<cprofitt> primes2h: I believe there is a desire to change the way data gets to UF
<letozaf_> balloons, when modifications come on we can have another classroom session to explain the changes
<zyga> balloons: yes
<primes2h> balloons: I mean, I thought hexr thing could be ready, so I could run the session in that direction.
<cprofitt> I think mike wanted to have the data go directly to UF
<balloons> zyga, is there a way to profile a piece of hardware and get a text representation of it? What I am wondering is that even though uploads to ubuntu friendly are failing, could we still somehow get the profile and manually have someone place it somewhere for reference
<cprofitt> it sounds like hexr and UF could have synergy... or end up being the same thing - where can I find more information on hexr?
<cprofitt> balloons: there is a place they are stored on LP, but I have not been able to figure out where they are stored
<zyga> balloons: so yes
<cprofitt> there is also a file that is generated by checkbox that is on the local machine
<balloons> cprofitt, https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs/+hwdb-submissions
<zyga> balloons: it's still a bit of a moving target
<zyga> balloons: but the very same code that generates the so-called submission to checkbox server side pieces works just fine
<zyga> balloons: in the coming weeks we are going to have support for that in the checkbox cleanup rewrite - plainbox
<balloons> zyga, ah-hah.. that's what I was wondering about :-)
<zyga> balloons: so far, I'm not 100% sure that it's true, I believe that all the hardware data is just the resource jobs being starte
<zyga> roadmr: ^^
<zyga> balloons: so the very same jobs could be started, packaged without any test data, and sent somewhere
 * roadmr reads backlog
<primes2h> cprofitt: balloons zyga: that would be really nice.
<zyga> balloons: are you aiming at hexer or the new certification site?
<balloons> zyga, we (as a quality community team) want a hw testing database, and we looked at having a hexr instance to do this
<zyga> I really encourage you to look at checkbox rewrite
<zyga> it's very very well documented
<zyga> and well tested
<zyga> and we (I) would love community feedback and contributions
<primes2h> balloons: and what we really need for the laptot testing hardware profile.
<balloons> my assumption was that we would utilize it for generating a profile.. but it's dependent on what hexr would support
<cprofitt> will hexr and UF still be two different things or would they end up doing the same thing?
<roadmr> you can either create a whitelist with only the resource jobs, or deselect all jobs and run it that way
<zyga> cprofitt: I'm not sure, I heard some talks about making the data they manage the same
<balloons> zyga, yes as primes2h mentions.. for today, right now, without a testing db online, we really need a way to make a hardware profile
<roadmr> it will run the resource jobs anyway, that *should* be enough information about the hardware
<balloons> and then a place to store and link to it, so our current process can utilize it
<zyga> balloons: ok, so that's something that is probably easy to do today
<cprofitt> I just want to make sure if they are going to be mostly the same that we get community support to work on both of them and not compete
<roadmr> it will create a submission.xml file that's easy to parse, and that's what gets uploaded to launchpad
<cprofitt> with one another for contributors
<zyga> balloons: using just plainbox codebase, you would run a sequence of jobs that poke at the hardware and save the results, the only missing pieces that are needed are
<zyga> balloons: support for so-called attachment jobs
<zyga> balloons: support for saving the old .xml file (if that's what you want to keep)
<zyga> balloons: attachments will materialize within 2 weeks
<zyga> balloons: xml likely so as well
<zyga> balloons: but as far as the interface is concerned you could start hacking today
<balloons> primes2h, please jump in here as to what you think is needed
<zyga> balloons: and as those two features get added, you will just take advantage of them transparently
<zyga> balloons: one caveat: you have to work in the checkbox source tree, plainbox has no stable internal API, and we have no public api at this time
<zyga> balloons: in practice it should not be a big deal
<zyga> balloons: this way when we break something, we'll update your code
<primes2h> balloons: one min., on the phone :-(
<cprofitt> so... hexr is going to be more of a component level view vs. specific model/manufacturer
<balloons> cprofitt, on the uf and hexr thing, yes.. it's why I want everyone involved to know about each other and be on the same page.. we can certainly use the same tools to process machines, even though the focus will be different.
<balloons> cprofitt, if you haven't seen hexr, it basically is a very testing focused view of machine profiles.. allows you to group, search and look at machines from a testing perspective
<cprofitt> I know some of the UF interested people were trying to pull that kind of data as well... which Nvidia cards were working, etc.
<cprofitt> yeah, I have not seen it... but would be interested at seeing it
<balloons> cprofitt, yes, yes.. So some things are very similar, but for our purposes of the hw testing db, we'd want to ping people with specific bits of hw and ask them to test things
<balloons> we would be less concerned with cataloging what works and what does
<balloons> *doesn't
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I understand I think
<cprofitt> not about what works, but getting tests of specific hardware
<balloons> right.. at the same time, it's possible for them to be 2 views on the same data :-)
<balloons> that I guess we'll have to see..
<cprofitt> yep
<zyga> if any of you wants to start experimenting with the client-side side of things, ping me please
<cprofitt> I do that all the time with the DBs I use
<zyga> I'll gladly help everyone get started
<cprofitt> gotta run for home now... be back on in a little bit
<balloons> k
<balloons> ok, so it sounds like for hw profiles primes2h we can do two things today
<balloons> correct me if I'm wrong.. have people run checkbox with all jobs deselected, and then post there submission.xml file someplace (since the upload is failing :-()
<balloons> 2) write a job for plainbox to run the hw tests and submit them somewhere for us
<roadmr> balloons: upload failing? to uf?
<zyga> balloons: do you want to have a separate database/server backend?
<roadmr> balloons: remember, they first go to launchpad, they all go through, then uf slurps them, this is the phase that's failing
<balloons> roadmr, yes, seemingly somewhere in the process submissions aren't making it
<roadmr> balloons: but we can leverage what's already in launchpad
<primes2h> here I am. sorry.
<balloons> roadmr, yes, so uf might be fine ;-) it mightbe getting lost in lp..
<roadmr> balloons: here's every submission I've ever done: https://launchpad.net/~roadmr/+hwdb-submissions
<zyga> balloons: if so, then 2) is probably saner out of the box as you can control what you send trivially from plainbox (you can send custom blobs, json, custom xml, etc)
<balloons> zyga, what do you mean by seperate db/server backend
<zyga> balloons: using the existing db is only a good option when it is not a problem for you (it won't block you instantly) and you can somehow take the crappy data out (which is a problem in itself)
<zyga> balloons: well, I know of hexer,ubuntu  the certification site, and friendly (wherever that lives)
<primes2h> zyga: I agree.
<balloons> roadmr, yes, so perhaps we have them submit, then go to that page and manually link there pfoile? the thing is they are bzipped
<roadmr> balloons: yep, need to bunzip them :/
<roadmr> balloons: but that's easy, right?
<zyga> there is also LAVA but I think for ubuntu you could use checkbox/plainbox to get stuff you want faster (lava has it's own server side parts and custom hardware profile collector)
<primes2h> roadmr: I think the problem could be to find the profile you've just sent.
<primes2h> roadmr: in launchpad I mean
<balloons> the ultimate goal for the current process is to have a link on the web with a readout of the hw profile
<roadmr> balloons: I also think there's either a place where you can get *all* submissions, or some sort of API access to the thing, I remember cr3 slurping all the submissions via some weird magic
<zyga> balloons: can launchpad provide that today?
<balloons> traditionally, ubuntu friendly was providing this, right primes2h ?
<primes2h> balloons: exactly, we juust need a simple hw profile
<primes2h> somewhere
<zyga> roadmr: I read that code, it will never (sorry cr3) scale beyond "let me download record X", if you want to do any kind of analytics on top you need to mirror the whole dataset
<primes2h> :-)
<roadmr> zyga: indeed, that's what cr3 did :) (and had a laptop downloading all submissions for a while)
<primes2h> balloons: yes, but it was release-related
<zyga> and lastly, there are privacy concerns to mention, but those should be minimal in practice, with what is currently being submitted (probably?) by checkbox
<primes2h> balloons: it is I mean
<primes2h> balloons: e.g. https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.10/Acer/Aspire%202930/I:BvKMKi:Jfp:Co4:I8g:FO:BEfp:EZU:I8g:BM0:I8g/
<zyga> balloons, primes2h so my bit of advice would be to decide where you want to store data, can you freely change the friendly DB if you take over the project? can you just use the infrastructure and existing code as a starting point -- if so, that's a good reason to reuse it
<balloons> yes, the simpliest way to get a link (literally a link) to a page that provides hw output lke that is what the hw testing folks want in the interim
<balloons> long term is the goals around hexr
<primes2h> balloons: the big issue right now is that you must run checkbox from a stable release to have your profile on UF site.
<zyga> if not, I would prototype something away from the current codebase, just make sure you can consume a subset of the data, to get you started
<zyga> and worry about how to connect to hexer later
<primes2h> balloons: with the delay problem as well
<zyga> probably linking at a web-app level is better in practice (so a link from friendly might bring you over to hexer) as two separate projects just won't in practice agree on enough of the lower level bits to share a db
<balloons> zyga, we're trying to be as simple as possible, to basically fix what is a bug in the process
<balloons> namely that we can't link to a hw profile
<zyga> balloons: then patching the codebase is probably the quickest option, assuming that is possible in the desing (I don't know how friendly works)
<cr3> zyga: don't apologize to me, you're supposed to slurp from launchpad which is where you should slurp submissions from
<zyga> cr3: yeah but for doing any kind of 'big data' analysis you have to mirror each record so the api is really rsync
<zyga> cr3: for accessing data casually, it's good
<balloons> hmm... so cprofitt took off, but I wonder if it would be possible to get friendly to work sooner rather than later
<cr3> balloons: you need to be a member of the ~hwdb-team to access the launchpad hwdb api, which you might already be a member through ~canonical-ubuntu-platform
<balloons> that would, as zyga says, keep the current process intact enough to keep going, while the bigger picture stuff around hexr and uf happen
<zyga> balloons: I'm not sure anything happens around uf at this time
<cr3> zyga: same for the launchpad api, same for the hexr api, big data analysis is either hard to get right or should be done with map-reduce scripts
<zyga> cr3: I agree
<primes2h> zyga: I agree with balloons, we just need a simple way to fix the hw profile bug in the laptop testing tracker...
<zyga> cr3: I just say that any kind of remote-data is flawed without a solution to this problem, unless both servers have 10G links and are in one rack
<zyga> primes2h: ok, anything I can help you with on the checkbox side, to get you going, just ask me
<primes2h> zyga: to sum up, do you think that the 2) option is the simpler way to achieve the result?
<zyga> primes2h: if you need to send the current submission xml then no, for the moment keep using checkbox as we don't have that feature reimplemented yet
<zyga> primes2h: your part of the problem is to figure out which things to "run" (tests / jobs)
<zyga> primes2h: later on you can just call a different tool / library to do that
<zyga> primes2h: as plainbox is not about changing everything, just making it more reliable and easy to use
<zyga> primes2h: one thing that's not clear to me -- do you want to have interactive tests in friendly, or just automated hardware scraping?
<primes2h> zyga: in my opinion, a very simple script to get just hw data and submit them somewhere to have it available immediately ("live" )should be enough ;-)
<zyga> primes2h: well, once you stabilize your selection of checkbox jobs to execute, ping me :)
<primes2h> zyga: I mean, that's what is needed now.
<zyga> primes2h: it's _almost_ trivial to do that in plainbox (apart from local jobs that kind of mess the high-level API, that will be refactored ijn the next few weeks)
<zyga> primes2h: I understand
<zyga> primes2h: but I don't know which parts of the checkbox submission you want, that's controlled by the job selection
<primes2h> zyga: something like this
<primes2h> https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.10/Acer/Aspire%202930/I:BvKMKi:Jfp:Co4:I8g:FO:BEfp:EZU:I8g:BM0:I8g/
<primes2h> just an hw profile on a site
<zyga> cr3: ^^ is that just udevresource at work?
<zyga> roadmr: ^^
<zyga> if so I can write you a script like that in 10 minutes, it will just save json for now, as xml output is not implemented (patches really welcome)
<roadmr> zyga, primes2h : yes, mostly udev_resource
<zyga> (and maybe some kind of dmi data, unless "acer aspire" is magic data from somewhere else
<zyga> primes2h: if you work with roadmr to finalize the selection of jobs, I'll write the relevant tool now
<primes2h> zyga: roadmr: sure, lsusb -vv lspci lshw as well etc.
<balloons> dmidecode might in there as well
<roadmr> zyga, primes2h : that's kinda easy, bzr branch lp:checkbox && cd checkbox && head -33 data/whitelists/default.whitelist
<roadmr> that's everything that's not an actual test job (i.e. the system data collection stuff)
<zyga> k
<primes2h> roadmr: interesting...
<zyga> give me a sec
<roadmr> primes2h: heeh :)
<primes2h> roadmr: it's simple, when you know "where" to look... ;-)
<primes2h> zyga: roadmr: but there is still the "where to submit data" issue I think.
<roadmr> primes2h: well ask us for pointers on where to look, we're always happy to help
<primes2h> to have it available immediately as a link
<primes2h> roadmr: I'll surely do, thank you :-)
<zyga> primes2h: I cannot help with that issue, sorry
<roadmr> primes2h: as-is, it can't be done, because there are two layers of processing between the upload and the actual appearance of the submission in UF
<roadmr> primes2h: so when you upload, there's no way of knowing a priori where your report will be visible
<primes2h> roadmr: ehhh, that is the big problem we've had with UF so far.
<roadmr> primes2h: yes, and I'm afraid without some massive architectural redesign it's not going to improve
<cr3> zyga: sorry for the lag, glad to see roadmr is still quicker than me :)
<roadmr> cr3: haha I do my best, plus you're busy with important stuff while I'm just vulturing here
<primes2h> mmh, bad connection. :-/
<primes2h> zyga: roadmr: thanks a lot, then I'll have  a look at checkbox first.
<roadmr> primes2h: ok, checkbox is a complex piece of machinery, do let us know if you need help figuring out the innards
<primes2h> letozaf_: do you have questions about that?
<letozaf_> primes2h, no, you guys have figured out everything :)
<primes2h> roadmr: ok, thanks :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, what about the classroom sessions, I've never held any, and so I think also primes2h we will need some help :)
<balloons> primes2h, letozaf_ heh ;-)
<balloons> yes, I will be around so you won't be alone
<primes2h> balloons: sure, that was the next question. :-D
<balloons> let me link you to the page that talks about running  a session
<balloons> there will also be people from the classroom team there
<balloons> I'd never used the classroom bot before, but they made it wasy
<balloons> in a nutshell, you just need to have prepared 15-20 mins of material to cover.. Typing up some of what you want to say in advance (at least notes) isn't a bad ida
<balloons> you then talk about the subject via IRC chat in the classroom channel
<balloons> so in your case, the agenda could look something like this
<balloons> 1) What is hw testing? 2) Why do we do it? 3) Discuss tools/setup needed 4) Submit a result 5) Discuss how the result is used, and when testing occurs 6) Q & A
<balloons> that was literally off the top of my head.. but the jist is to have you cover hw testing.. the goal is to get more people interested in helping test, and understand how to do so
<balloons> make sense?
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<primes2h> balloons: absolutely
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Guidelines
<balloons> they also allow you to have slides
<balloons> apparently they are helpful and useful.. I didn't have any, but not a bad idea for you to make some
<balloons> and yes, you can tackle the session together if you wish
<balloons> that answer the questions? Just need to pick a day and time, and then let liz know..
<primes2h> balloons: what about Sergio? Does he want to give a hand?
<letozaf_> balloons, how do the slides work, I mean must we put them somewhere and then write the link in chat or is there something different?
<balloons> letozaf_, you can ask the team for more info directly
<balloons> basically provide them a pdf file
<balloons> they need it the day beforehand
<letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks we will see if we need some
<balloons> I'm unsure of how the slides work then.. you can join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage at any time and ask them about it
<balloons> they will be the ones helping you out with those technical details
<balloons> primes2h, Sergio was interested, but didn't want to steal your thunder ;-)
<primes2h> balloons: noo, no problem for me, his help is very welcome, we could manage to split arguments, there could be a lot of things to say.
<balloons> primes2h, ok, I'll leave you 3 to it then
<primes2h> balloons: letozaf_ and I should first talk about topics and how to organize the session.
<balloons> could you please just update the wiki page and let everyone on the thread know once you have a date and time picked
<balloons> that's the most important thing
<balloons> i want to promote the event :-)
<balloons> and the others need to plan it
<balloons> plan for it, I should say
<balloons> you have to plan the content, lol :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, :)
<plars> balloons: aiui, there were some hw enablement changes dropping into 12.04.2 and assuming we have rc builds starting soon, the idea was to give extra time before release for testing. Do you have plans already for doing a call for testing centered around this?
<letozaf_> balloons, I will pick a date with Sergio and Sergio and put it on the wiki :)
<balloons> letozaf_, ty
<primes2h> balloons: sure, I think it won't be in January, probably at the start of February
<balloons> the hw stuff -- I only know about the boot stuff and kernel stuff
<balloons> is there anything more?>
<zyga> balloons: done
<zyga> roadmr, primes2h ^^ :-)
<roadmr> wha? that was quik\
<balloons> zyga, <3
<primes2h> balloons: plars: let us know, we can start a laptop testing instance on the tracker if so.
<zyga> roadmr: I had to refactor some things to make it cleaner
<roadmr> cleanr is good
<plars> balloons: I don't have details, but the idea is that we'd like a lot of people to try it on their hardware given the nature of the changes
<balloons> plars, ok, well.. as primes2h if the changes are invasive and wide-spread enough we can simply do a hw smoke test run
<balloons> otherwise, we can target the kernel and boot packages
<zyga> let me commit that quickly
<balloons> plars, I guess a post on ubuntu-release should clear the air
<letozaf_> good night guys. I'm going to bed :)
<primes2h> me too! it's late here. ;-) good night!
<zyga> roadmr: some of those jobs need attachment support
<zyga> roadmr: so I'm just adding that
<roadmr> zyga: oh cool! is it easy?
<zyga> roadmr: yes
<zyga> roadmr: obviously it will need some time to properly mature, get tests and other stuff written
<zyga> roadmr: but it mostly works already
<roadmr> yay :)
<balloons> plars, I sent something into the ether that is the mailing list
 * zyga wishes sylvain worked at night
<roadmr> he's an early bird :/
<zyga> ok
<zyga> attachments work
<zyga> I need a moment to create a few temporary commits
<zyga> sudo support is not implemented, sadly, so a few things are missing
<roadmr> zyga: I think sudo (or pkexec) support is scheduled for our next iteration, so yay!
<roadmr> oh that'll be SO fun
<zyga> balloons: ping me tomorrow for 'plainbox friendly' demo and code
<balloons> zyga, ohh nice
<zyga> if you want to play with it today:
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/friendly-hardware-profile
<zyga> also on github at https://github.com/zyga/checkbox/tree/launchpad/friendly-hardware-profile
<zyga> balloons: to use, see plainbox/README.md
<zyga> balloons: then run plainbox friendly
<zyga> balloons: it should take a few days for this to get cleaned up and then properly get into trunk (and subsequent release and ppa)
<zyga> balloons: I'd appreciate some feedback though
<zyga> balloons: and we still need the patch for .xml output
<zyga> balloons: the full diff is here: https://github.com/zyga/checkbox/compare/launchpad;friendly-hardware-profile
<balloons> ok great
 * balloons looks quickly
<zyga> balloons: one thing that I worry about just now is that the 'current' xml format is really suited for certification
<zyga> balloons: and it probably carries a few 'odd' fields that make no sense
<zyga> balloons: such as the hardware identifiers we use for certification
<zyga> balloons: I would encourage you to start a discussion on how friendly should work
<zyga> balloons: ideally on a public forum, so that everyone can join (maybe a small mailing list)
<zyga> balloons: and do blog about it please
<balloons> having yourself working on plainbox is very nice
<zyga> balloons: the patch is bigger than it should be because I also added support for attachment jobs
<zyga> balloons: also, example submission from my machine:
<zyga> the submission, currently, is 1.4M for me
<zyga> probably way bigger than it needs to be, can be gzipped too
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561090/
<zyga> balloons: that's it, I'm off today
<balloons> zyga, good stuff
<balloons> ty
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-23
<cprofitt> anyone here know how to figure out why my printer will not add under 13.04?
<cprofitt> It detects ok, but then I get a message 'Failed to add new printer' and no more information.
<balloons> cprofitt, :-(
<cprofitt> think I found the applicable bug
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1101213
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1101213 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "G-c-c printing doesn't allow you to select a hp printer" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> yep, that one worked for me
<cprofitt> that one would be a bad one to get to release
<balloons> weird
<balloons> I have an hp that works
<cprofitt> my HP worked, just not throught the exposed GUI
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> lol..
<balloons> it's plugged into my wife's machine
<balloons> even though it sits next to mine
<balloons> hahah
<cprofitt> so system-config-printer worked, but the gnome control center did not
<pitti> Good morning
<balloons> guten morgen pitti
<balloons> wie geht?
<pitti> hey balloons! gut, danke! und Dir?
<balloons> gut.. mon hands? es kalt :-)
<pitti> haha
<balloons> ;-) my german is 4 days worth of exposure from before last UDS ;-)
<balloons> I love the way german sounds.. it has such a soothing cadence to it
<pitti> balloons: FYI, it's "Meine Hände? Sie sind kalt" (my hands? they are cold)
<pitti> balloons: really, soothing? with our rather hard vowels and consonants they chose German to alert and train dogs :)
<balloons> ahh. yes, some french slipped in there.. I do know meine ;-) no idea if it was mein or meine Hände :-)
<pitti> mein is singular, meine is plural
<balloons> pitti, yes, I guess call me crazy.. I think it sounds cool.. It's not a lullaby though :-)
<pitti> (or singular feminine)
<balloons> ahh, danke
<balloons> wow.. meine is plural and singular feminine
<balloons> hmmm
<balloons> guten nacht pitti.. it's time for me
<pitti> sleep well!
<Noskcaj> balloons, what's happened to the classroom sessions in my absence? i'm confused
 * balloons pretends he's asleep
<balloons> Noskcaj, i thought you all switched the times
<balloons> perhaps phillw did
<Noskcaj> yeah, something like that. i was away from the internet for 3 days
<balloons> gotcha
<zyga> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj>  evening dholbach
<dholbach> hi Noskcaj
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping
<phillw> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> phillw, now I will set my session on 6th Feb, 2012
<smartboyhw> Oops 2013:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: good :) Noskaj popped on earlier, at least he now knows our sessions are not today :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons PING (respond now)
<smartboyhw> gema also
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons gema I just realized that 30th January 2013 is when Ubuntu Developer Week will be held.
<smartboyhw> No way we are gonna get into their way
<smartboyhw> Guess we need to delay it till certain time
<gema> smartboyhw:
<gema> pong
<gema> smartboyhw, phillw I don't mind delaying it another week
<balloons> yes, I'm not sure who moved the sessions to next weds
<balloons> phillw, do you know?
<balloons> since udw is going on at the same time, we should probably pick a different day
<zyga> balloons, hey
<balloons> hey zyga
<zyga> balloons: any update on friendly topics? I wasn't able to track things today
<balloons> zyga, not yet
<balloons> most folks aren't about yet
<zyga> ping me if something shows up, I'll start posting parts of the friendly prototype for review
<balloons> kk
<antarus> Is the UI for Utah just jenkins, or is there a separate UI?
<balloons> antarus, there is no UI persay for utah..you define a job, and the output is written to a file.. jenkins is used as a nice way to view the output and execute the jobs.. you could utilize something else if you wished
<antarus> is this junit XML output then?
<balloons> antarus, josepht could tell you more
<balloons> if he's about :-)
<balloons> what are you looking to do
<balloons> ?
<antarus> mostly curious
<antarus> we currently use autotest for our QA / testing efforts
<antarus> and I think we have a..healthy dislike of it
<balloons> ahh..
<balloons> well, utah has a mailing list.. you could certainly get your questions answered by asking on there as well
<balloons> antarus, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-utah-devel
<antarus> ok, thanks ;)
<xnox> antarus: i think it's yaml.
<xnox> antarus: not junit xml.
<josepht> antarus: xnox is correct
<zyga> antarus: heh
<zyga> antarus: there's a milion tools for automatic testing out there
<zyga> antarus: I believe that plars has experience with autotest
<balloons> phillw, ping
<phillw> hi balloons
<phillw> got a re-sched for Jackson.
<balloons> ahh, yes
<dkessel> good evening!
<balloons> hey dkessel
<balloons> how does tonight find you?
<dkessel> it finds me... positively tired :)
 * dkessel has had his first diving lesson today
<balloons> ohh.. fun! but tiring
<balloons> I've been there.. I hope it's a good tired ;-)
<dkessel> yup :) prost!
<balloons> thomi, you about mate?
<Noskcaj> dkessel, i assume you didn't do a handbrake turn in your first lesson. i had to.
<thomi> balloons: yup, sure am
<thomi> what's up?
<dkessel> handbrake turn?
<dkessel> *looks that up*
<Noskcaj> dkessel, drift?
<Noskcaj> go sideways while turning
<Noskcaj> do any of you guys know about ssd suport in ubuntu?
<dkessel> ah.... no, none of that today. diving in a circle at 3 m depth in the pool was the maximum :)
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, a little
<balloons> hello SergioMeneses :-
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey hey!
<Noskcaj> balloons, other than the stuff listed here http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/ do you have any suggestions?
<SergioMeneses> I have email from Carla! o0
<alesage> balloons, did you get a hangout invite?
<balloons> I did not
<dkessel> hmm. i should probably enable trimming
<Noskcaj> dkessel, good idea, and move all your  temp files
<dkessel> mhh i don't know... wouldn't that use up my memory too much? i only have SSDs on my netbooks with little RAM...
<dkessel> who is the guy on the "ubuntu might become a rolling release after 14.04" g+ hangout? http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Ubuntu-Canonical-erwaegt-Umstellung-auf-Rolling-Release-1789862.html
<dkessel> should be someone from canonical, probably?
<Noskcaj> dkessel, i was assuming you have a second drive. i have a 1TB caviar black as well as my new agility 3
<Noskcaj> rolling release, that sounds interesting. but isn't ubuntu partly rolling anyway?
<dkessel> well the development version is :)
<dkessel> uds-s
<dkessel> oops
<phillw> dkessel: I prefer to wait for announcements at UDS... there is that much 'chatter' about what ubuntu is and is not going to do keeps the 'new news' people in updated blogs :D
<dkessel> phillw, speaking of UDS, the web site does not say yet when or where the next one will be. around what time is that announced normally?
<phillw> dkessel: It's not been announced yet... No doubt there will be many "breaking stories"... but stay tuned to http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for the facts :)
<dkessel> phillw: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-s/ says "oakland, california" ;)
<phillw> dkessel: I was going to say, I expect USA for UDS-S :D
<phillw> may be you can raise a bug report :P
<dkessel> phillw: too bad, I would've loved to attend a UDS once :) if that would even be possible...yeah... i'd file a bug "UDS-S will not be in europe"
<phillw> dkessel: they are in EU about 1 / 3 times, so it should be back in EU about 14.10
<dkessel> ...that leaves some time for me to make sure i get the possibility to attend ;)
<stgraber> phillw: it's more like 1/2 actually, we only had one exception ever where it happened twice in a row in the US
<stgraber> (for those I attended, it's been: Boston, Prague, Mountain-View, Barcelona, Dallas, Brussels, Orlando, Budapest, Orlando, *Oakland, Copenhagen)
<phillw> stgraber: I sit corrected :)
<stgraber> my memory is a bit fuzzy for those before that as I was only attending remotely, but I think it was: Montreal, Paris and Mountain-View
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> dkessel, we do sponsor folks
<balloons> but yea, you just missed the copenhagen one
<stgraber> I can't remember what was before Montreal though, might have been Sidney
<balloons> probably close to you
<balloons> btw, that guy in the hangout video is daniel holbach
<phillw> One day, they will hold one in London where the UK Canonical office is :)
<balloons> great chap
<balloons> he does ubuntu developer stuff, but dips into qa to help out on the autopkg test
<dkessel> yeah, copenhagen would have been possible :) ah, that is daniel :) yeah, we had email contact - and some here during the autopkgtest hackfest
<balloons> ohh btw.. thomi just shared some good news dkessel
<stgraber> phillw: extremely unlikely, the first few Ubuntu meetings back in 2004/2005 were in the UK but they've moved to cheaper locations since
<balloons> /usr/share/doc/python-autopilot/html/index.html has the autopilot docs.. the website is missing them because of a build error
<balloons> until it gets corrected, have a look there
<stgraber> it's even getting rare to get internal company sprints in London as flying people abroad is cheaper apparently :)
<phillw> stgraber: yeah, they should try manchester :)
<balloons> I was wondering where they all went
<dkessel> balloons, oh nice - thanks for the hint
<balloons> yea.. I'm seriously floored
<dkessel> ... and good job! to thomi :)
<balloons> yes, uk oddly enough is more expensive..
<thomi> :)
<balloons> sadly the others aren't about.. i'll mail everyone
<phillw> balloons: from a read back of logs, were you chatting to the lap-top testing team?
<balloons> at some point
<balloons> lol
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :O
<SergioMeneses> and what happened?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, carla is going to contact you
<dkessel> thomi, which autopilot version should the docs say in the bottom left corner? 0.1 or 1.1?
<balloons> your going to be part of the session
<thomi> dkessel: let me check, one sec
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure, Im answering her email back
<phillw> SergioMeneses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_4
<SergioMeneses> phillw, we are working on that
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> we shall met tomorrow
<phillw> SergioMeneses: that is great news. Whilst I'm not the the admin for the sessions, it seems to have been a bit of mission creep for me :D
<thomi> dkessel: there's a small bug in the docs - it's not reading the version number from the package.... Should be easy enough to fix though.
<thomi> dkesselhowever, the docs in /usr/share/doc/python-autopilot/ are generated for each build, so they're *guaranteed* to be relevant for the version of autopilot that you have insstalled
<balloons> phillw, haha!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jajaja a bit!
<dkessel> thomi, sorry to say that - but what about the API docs? ;)
<dkessel> ah well. good night. i should really be in bed already
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-24
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj> afternoon pitti
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening dholbach
<dholbach> hi Noskcaj
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti
<zyga> retoaded: ping
<retoaded> zyga, pong
<zyga> retoaded: hi
<retoaded> zyga, greetings
<zyga> retoaded: I have a few things to talk to but I'm busy in a meeting
<retoaded> zyga, np. ping me when you are ready
<zyga> retoaded: I'd like to know if we could somehow get the same kind of automation as unity for landing branches
<zyga> retoaded: and also, I seem to have issues with connecting from various machines
<zyga> retoaded: for example: http://10.97.5.22:8080/job/checkbox-unit-tests/
<zyga> retoaded: all of the failures are related to network, it's strange, I could use your help
<retoaded> zyga, ack
<zyga> retoaded: also, lastly, we'd like to get a public instance so that people can just go and see that
<zyga> retoaded: but that's probably something that we can talk about later, in the scope of getting the standard CI loop like what unity folks showed
<zyga> retoaded: I was talking to some people and the tools are there but they are apparently stuck in private code repos
<retoaded> zyga, the last one is probably the easiest. Once the test(s) is(are) set up and running we can set them to publish to the public jenkins instance.
<zyga> retoaded: so I have a moment now
<zyga> retoaded: have you managed to learn anything about networking fails on those machines?
<retoaded> zyga, haven't dug into it too deeply yet; got drawn into another issue. Starting to dig back into it now.
<retoaded> zyga, if I'm reading the console output correctly the git clone process was running on the master node
<retoaded> and failing
<zyga> retoaded: this is something I don't fully understand, it clones/checkouts on the master
<zyga> retoaded: then triggerts all the matrix jobs
<zyga> retoaded: but those clone again? WTF?
<retoaded> zyga, idk
<zyga> retoaded: that's not really testing the same stuff anymore
<zyga> retoaded: what I understand less is why some of those fail
<zyga> retoaded: could that be DNS issue on some of them?
<zyga> retoaded: (ideally they would just reuse master then we don't have any problem with this)
<retoaded> possibly, will check that amoung other things
<zyga> retoaded: do you know who has configured the unity CI stack by any chance?
<retoaded> PS, I would suggest checking with mmrazik or thomi
<retoaded> zyga ^^^^
<zyga> retoaded: thanks
<retoaded> np
<zyga> retoaded: ping
<balloons> hello letozaf_
<letozaf_> hi balloons, wow! you were quik!
<letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> i just happened to be here
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> good
<balloons> wanted to share on thing with you
<letozaf_> balloons, sure! I was joking as I always do
<letozaf_> balloons, yes tell me
<balloons> have a look here: /usr/share/doc/python-autopilot/html/index.html
<balloons> it has the full docs, unlike the site
 * letozaf_ is looking at the site
 * dkessel waves
<letozaf_> hello dkessel :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i've made a very basic transmission testcase, can someone make it an auto? while i would like to make some transmission will be rather big.
<balloons> Noskcaj, ohh
<balloons> look it's a party
<balloons> I have a surprise for everyone
<dkessel> hey letozaf_ :)
<letozaf_> dkessel, hey
<dkessel> oh, another fine ASCII balloon?
<letozaf_> balloons, looks good
<letozaf_> balloons, but it's on our filesystem, right ?
<letozaf_> balloons, super :)
<balloons> letozaf_, yes on your filesystem
<balloons> the site willbe fixed at some point
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> that my friends is the manual testcases.. they've been pulled out and committed
<letozaf_> balloons, these are the same ones as on the iso, package and laptop tracker, but they are all together
<balloons> so Noskcaj you can branch and commit your transmission test to the project
<balloons> yes, so now we can have anyone contribute manual tests.. and do so easily
<balloons> and you can view them a bit easier too ;-)
<balloons> I wrote a script to pull and push the tests.. so I'll keep things in sync
<letozaf_> balloons, looks like a very good idea, looks practical and quick
<Noskcaj> my testcase is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567084/
<dkessel> i'll give that a look when i'm on my developer machine again :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, do you know how to use lp?
<Noskcaj> as you can see, it's only dot points
<Noskcaj> balloons, nope
<balloons> if not, let's get you setup right now
<balloons> if you have a moment
<balloons> and we'll commit your test :-)
<balloons> then you'll get some nice credit for it as well :-)
<Noskcaj> :)
<balloons> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<balloons> sudo apt-get install bzr
<balloons> then
<balloons>  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> you can see that here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<Noskcaj> ok, downloading now
<balloons> someone else was asking about htis.. I think I'll make a little tutorial after this, to help folks
<balloons> granted, I'm a newbie to this as well, but ;-)
<balloons> ok, once you've branched the code let me now
<Noskcaj> i jut screwed up my install so much, sigh, back to square one
<balloons> it will give you a copy of everything
<letozaf_> balloons, I did ;) just for fun
<balloons> then we'll add your file to it and commit it back
<balloons> so the next step is to make the file on your machine
<balloons> edit it as you'd like
<balloons> and then bzr add MYFILENAME
<balloons> finally, commit it using 'bzr commit'
<balloons> if you've gotten that far, there's a few more steps then to push it back to lp and propose it as a merge.. meaning, propose it to be included in the code
<balloons> letozaf_, I know you know how to do this -- when/where did you learn it?
<Noskcaj> i can get it to work, i will try again after i fix my desktop pc (broken gpu driver)
<Noskcaj> *can't
<letozaf_> balloons, cjohnston tought me for autopilot tests
<balloons> Noskcaj, where's the trouble.. sorry to hear that
<balloons> hang onto the test, we'll help you get it committed
<balloons> though it's going to need to be updated to follow the format.. you should add expected results for your steps
<Noskcaj> balloons, will do, the problem was i installed the fgrlx drive from synaptic and i killed x, fixed now
<balloons> ahh
<Noskcaj> the testcase will take me hours to finish properly, i have other stuff to do.
<balloons> Noskcaj, no rush.. but getting it committed will help others help you work it too :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i will try and commit my half finished version
<Noskcaj> balloons, i'm up to bzr commit, what now?
<balloons> ok excellent
<balloons> does bzr status show the new file you added?
<balloons> bzr status will show what you've modified
<Noskcaj> i'm at the screen made by "bzr commit" it says it's added my testcase
<balloons> ok, you give a commit message
<balloons> then it will do the commit
<balloons> did you get that far?
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> it says: added:
<Noskcaj>   testcases/packages/transmission_manual_testcase
<Noskcaj> i'm confused as to what to do next
<balloons> awesome
<balloons> ok, so what's happened is your local vcs has the new files
<balloons> you need to push it to lp
<balloons> bzr launchpad-login USERNAME
<Noskcaj> done
<Noskcaj> how am i supposed to get out of the commit page BTW?
<balloons> ctrl+0
<balloons> ctrl+o
<balloons> then run bzr whoami..
<balloons> it should say jackson doak ;-)
<balloons> if so, you can then push to the project
<balloons> bzr push lp:~doak-jackson/ubuntu-manual-tests/WHATEVERYOUWANTTOCALLTHISBRANCH
<balloons> if it's all good.. it will show up here; https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> that will allow you to ask for a merge then when your ready
<dkessel> enough python learning for today... good night :)
<balloons> dkessel, good night
<balloons> Noskcaj, note you'll need the ssh key you have on lp
<balloons> jackson@jackson-laptop
<Noskcaj> balloons, that's an old one, does this mean i have to set up a new ssh key?
<balloons> Noskcaj, indeed
<balloons> that's easy enough tho
<balloons> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<Noskcaj> balloons, to lazy, bye
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol.. k, we'll pick it up later
<Noskcaj> if i must... anyway, i have overclocking to do
<thomi> balloons: hey - how's it going?
<balloons> thomi, hey
<balloons> good.. pushing the last ap post out now
<thomi> balloons: I have some spare time right now - thought I'd look into the problems you're having with lp:ubuntu_autopilot_tests
<thomi> balloons: oooh - got a link?
<balloons> gotcha..
<balloons> can you fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1103751?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1103751 in Autopilot "Autopilot launch fails for some applications" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1097392
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1097392 in Autopilot "Autopilot vis should allow you to search tree" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> <3
<thomi> balloons: I'm on it
<balloons> you rock
<thomi> :)
<thomi> balloons: FYI: first bug fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/fix-log-messages/+merge/144822
<thomi> balloons: I'm starting with the easy parts of your bug report :)
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> the gedit introspection example is working, and the post is going live
<balloons> in a few mins.. gotta double check things
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/geditintrospection/test_geditintrospection.py
<thomi> balloons: I can see a small issue you will want to fix
<balloons> good.. I threw it together quickly, so I'd appreciate your feedback
<thomi> line 29: your lambda function will always return the same thing. What you want is:
<thomi> refresh_fn = lambda: len(self.app.select_many('GeditTab'))
<thomi> self.assertTHat(refresh_fn, Eventually(Equals(2)))
<thomi> otherwise you just retrieve 'documents' once, and run len() over it many times
<balloons> hmm.. there could be a timing issue
<balloons> yes I see
<thomi> balloons: but other than that, it looks awesome. A nice demonstration for a number of different autopilot features as well
<balloons> weird..
<balloons> ImportError: Start directory is not importable:
<balloons> oh..bother
<balloons> I hate bzr
<zyga> balloons: hey, any updates on the friendly story?
<zyga> balloons: I have some updates from my end
<balloons> excellent
<balloons> cprofitt, ^^
<zyga> balloons: so xml output will arrive in the next cycle (two weeks)
<zyga> balloons: and I'll land most of the code from the friendly branch to trunk
<zyga> balloons: I'll update / rebase the branch as we go to keep the delta small, so be wary of moving targets
<zyga> balloons: I'd love to see some feedback on that though, I wonder if you can test it at all, in any way, before the .xml output is implemented
<balloons> zyga, I am pretty booked this week, but I will find some time to help you out in the next couple weeks
<knome> balloons, hey!
<balloons> knome, hey hey
<knome> isn't http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/ the sandbox or am i completely lost?
<balloons> knome, indeed
<zyga> balloons: sure, I think that it will be actually more interesting in the next two weeks
<balloons> but surprise
<zyga> balloons: I'm just glad it's moving
<knome> balloons, i don't like surprises ;)
<balloons> knome what are you trying to do/
<knome> balloons, i'm working on the xubuntu cadence testcases/testsuite, and i'd like to see how those look
<balloons> knome, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests. We have an lp project now.. Ive not yet announced it yet..
<knome> balloons, oh, i'm not talking about manual tests. is cadence specific to those?
<balloons> but that means folks who aren't admins can actually contribute now. I've got a tool to sync stuff from the project to the tracker
<balloons> knome, ohh.. then what type of tests
<balloons> no cadence isn't specific to manual :-)
<knome> balloons, just a normal testcase/testsuite which we are going to set up in iso.qa. when we're ready
<balloons> knome, yes.. that's what the project is intended for
<knome> balloons, but before publishing, i'd like to see how it looks, and not just the html
<knome> right...
<balloons> I mean, for you, being an admin you have the access to see stuff :-)
<knome> i'm wondering if we're talking about the same thing
<knome> let me try to start from the beginning
<balloons> I'm just telling you because lp is becoming the master repository.. which means you need to make sure ultimately it ends up there
<balloons> yes, we are knome ;-)
<knome> i wrote a few testcases in  http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/  and added them to a new testsuite
<balloons> yep, got it
<knome> how do i know what that testsuite looks like for the end-user when we push it to iso.qa. ?
<balloons> ahh.. which testsuite did you add it to?
<knome> a new testsuite called "Xubuntu Raring Cadence"
<balloons> you can't push products, such you need myself, or re-use a testsuite that is visible
<knome> if you could make that testsuite visible, that would be cool
<balloons> basically, each product has a testsuite(s) defined
<balloons> so if you make a new one, since you can't edit products, you won't see it :(
<balloons> yes, I can
<knome> yes, i understand that
<balloons> ok good
<knome> that's why i'm in this channel ;)
<balloons> good work making them btw :-
<knome> hehe, np
<balloons> lol
<balloons> ok ok
<knome> how's the new format working?
<balloons> excellent
<balloons> I really like it and the tweaks youmade
<knome> good!
<knome> so one more question
<knome> who can log in to packages.qa.dev. ?
<balloons> just testcase admins team members
<balloons> well. I mean anyone can
<balloons> for test submissions
<knome> right, that's good
<balloons> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/249/builds/27871/testcases
<knome> so when i work on those testcases, i can tell people to log in and see if the testcases are what they expected
<balloons> yes
<knome> great, thanks!
<balloons> fyi, we would normally put this in the download info
<balloons> Before starting this test, you will need to enable a PPA and install MenuLibre from the PPA. To do this, run the following command in a terminal:
<balloons> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:menulibre-dev/devel && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install menulibre
<knome> and just to be sure, now that i add new testcases to that testsuite, they will be shown automatically?
<knome> oh right.
<knome> that's good to know
<balloons> yes.. all your work you push into the testcase will show in realtime
<knome> as it is, or is there a good example i can copy/paste?
<balloons> but yea, again, sadly, you can't define product download info ;-(
<balloons> an example.. sure
<knome> heh, ok
<knome> so...
<balloons> so..
<balloons> Prerequisites: Make sure you are running the latest version of SERIES <br>1) Update your system<br> <b>sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade</b><br>2) Restart your session (logout and log back in)
<balloons> let's see
<balloons> ohh a ppa version
<knome> yeah
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/228/builds/19413/downloads
<knome> i'm expecting our testers are up-to-date on the release ;)
<knome> mmh, ok
<knome> but i can't do that myself?
<balloons> also bug instructions are good, if needed
<balloons> no, sadly..
<balloons> arrgh
<knome> ok
<knome> is it too bad if we just have it in the description?
 * balloons wonders if we can pull and expose that too
<knome> :)
<balloons> knome, that's how I've done it
<balloons> feel free to run with it however you choose :-)
<knome> ok
<knome> i'll do it that way at least for now
<knome> thanks!
<balloons> yea..
<balloons> for the moment, just leave it on top
<knome> yup
<balloons> when the migration happens, we'll just yank it out and put it in the right spot
<knome> hehe, yeah
<balloons> bugs instructions, if you wish, can also be added
<knome> yup
<balloons> and we'll put them in the right spot too
<knome> i'll ask the developers
<knome> one more thing
<knome> could you add ~smd-seandavis to the testcase admins?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> one moment
<knome> thanks!
<balloons> done
<knome> cheers
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-25
<phillw> Noskcaj: thanks for the reply, a couple of new PPC testers are coming on board and Walter is playing catch up :)
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> dholbach, out of curiosity, what is this WI about "Add autopkgtest into the packaging-dev metapackage" ? in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-r-automated-testing-community
<jibel> was it adding autopkgtest to the list of recommends, right?
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw if you are here: ping
<cr3> oh boy, new version of checkbox on precise today :)
<dholbach> jibel, yep
<roadmr> cr3: mwhahaa
<cr3> roadmr: I'm afraid...
<roadmr> cr3: haha, no, don't worry, you know it's hard to sneak easter eggs into sru fixes
<smartboyhw> balloons, would you please add me into the trello board page, and also assign the Transmission manual testcase writing to me:)
<cr3> roadmr: good point, we have FF for that
<roadmr> cr3: yes and you'd have to either run from source or install raring to get those goodies
<cr3> roadmr: I still say "we"!
<roadmr> cr3: resistance is futile. You will be checkboxed.
<cr3> death by checkbox
<zyga> cr3: hehe, indeed
<zyga> cr3: we finally enrolled checkbox into automatic j-word testing
<cr3> zyga: what's j-word testing?
<zyga> cr3: j-enkins
<cr3> j is for cookie, that's good enough for me
<roadmr> jookie?
<plars> lool: Hey, around?
<lool> Yup
<lool> plars: around!
<plars> lool: I've been looking at both smem and smem-tabs and had a job set up that was giving me some strangeness
<plars> lool: it all worked locally, but not when I tried to run it on a real test - would just get the headers and no data
<lool> plars: there are a couple of bugs that I've fixed in a couple of uploads today
<lool> I've patched smem-tabs as well earlier today
<plars> lool: ok, so does this fix it in raring?
<lool> plars: That sounds like the bug I've fixed; smem breaks with latest kernel
<lool> Yes, it was broken with the raring 3.8 kernels
<lool> and not with older ones
<plars> lool: awesome, so the one in your people.c.c account should be good now?
<lool> Yes
<plars> lool: thanks, I'll give it a try
<zyga> plars, lool: hey guys
<zyga> how are you doing?
<plars> zyga: hey, good
<lool> good; how are you?
<zyga> yeah, pretty good, thanks
<stgraber> jibel: pushed the new version of the release upgrader LXC backend. Now using overlayfs + tmpfs during the upgrade, that makes things much faster ;)
<jibel> stgraber, yeah, I saw your commit, that's very good. Thanks!
<xnox> stgraber:  WIN!
<jibel> psivaa, plars ^
 * balloons notes I need to use lxc more
<stgraber> jibel: the only catch is that you need to run the dist-upgrader in python3 mode, so you need 12.10 unless you want to do some nasty hacks to get it working on 12.04 (as I just did on my machine here ;))
<stgraber> (I installed python3-lxc from precise-backports and manually grabbed ubuntu-release-uprader and update-manager from LP, tweaked the symlinks and run the dist-upgrader with that)
<Noskcaj> why is classroom session 2 after session 3?
<Noskcaj> gema, pleia2?
<gema> Noskcaj: we are still scheduling things
<balloons> lol
<gema> Noskcaj: I cannot do the session the week before because it is UDW and I Cannot do it over the weekend because I have other commitments
<gema> Noskcaj: so if you want it any other day during the week, that time is good for me, move it please
 * gema is off for today!
<Noskcaj> gema, ok. now we need phill
<pleia2> while I have some of you, can someone answer the question I asked a few days ago?
<pleia2> Starting with session 3 it says "The QA tools sessions and beyond will require people to have the 'ISO' of what they want to test for raring pre-downloaded." - Do you have a basic link that explains how people would do this so I can add this to the blog post?
<pleia2> ^^ that one
<pleia2> of course I could go ahead and explain how to go to the iso tracker and download one, but if it's already been written it would be nice if I didn't have to write it myself ;)
<pleia2> probably good to add said description/link to that Classroom page too, so people know what it means
<balloons> pleia2, I'm not sure of what they intend to do, but Noskcaj  it's your session right?
<balloons> It's simple enough,., just need a link to an iso and tell them to dl it in advance
<balloons> pick a daily that you know works and use that
<balloons> afaik, that's what they mean
<Noskcaj> balloons, mine and phill's
<balloons> ahh
<pleia2> heh, phillw said he'd ask Noskcaj ;)
<pleia2> so if someone could give me an answer, that would be good
<balloons> Noskcaj, if your cool with that.. pick an iso now, and plan on using it
<balloons> then for pleia2, it's a simple line of instruction to include..
<Noskcaj> pleia2, it's just a case of giving them a download link (i think ). but phillw had said he wanted people to pick there own
<pleia2> Noskcaj: the trouble is that people are new to this, a newcomer may barely know what an ISO is, let alone what the ISO tracker is or how on earth to download a development image
<pleia2> so saying on the class page "will require people to have the 'ISO' of what they want to test for raring pre-downloaded" is not a useful thing to say :)
<pleia2> need to explain to them what that means, or where to find one they want to try out
<Noskcaj> pleia2, get phillw to do that.
<pleia2> ok
<balloons> obviously you can teach them during the session Noskcaj
<pleia2> I really was hoping there was an existing QA link for this ;)
<Noskcaj> slightly offtopic, do any of you know why parallels is in testdrive?
<balloons> there's a linux client
<balloons> Noskcaj, let's settle this and your session now..
<Noskcaj> ok?
<balloons> ok, so you have a testdrive session..
<balloons> do you want them to have already synced an iso?
<balloons> if not, you don't need them to do anything in advance
<Noskcaj> balloons, i don't need them to have anything but a current iso helps
<balloons> ok, so if you want to stay simple, no need for pre-instruction for you then
<Noskcaj> balloons, i will link you a paste of my session so you can see for your self.
<balloons> well, we want your session published.. and pleia would love to help..so let's help her out :-)
<Noskcaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570672/
<Noskcaj> for my session the iso is optional, phillw needs one for his. therefore get phill.
<balloons> ok, so no instruction fo ryou
<balloons> pleia2, your free to publish
<balloons> we'll have to nail phillw down
<balloons> hello chilicuil
<balloons> have you been able to play with autopilot much?
<phillw> pleia2: balloons I'll get on with some ideas tonight and over the weekend.
<balloons> phillw, roger that
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-26
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping
<phillw> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> phillw, private chat can I?
<phillw> of course!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-27
<rajeevbhatta> Hi
<rajeevbhatta> I am trying to install QT toolkit on ubuntu 13.04
<rajeevbhatta> to set my sys for ubuntu mobile development
<rajeevbhatta> but I get errors during installation, I think this is a bug in ubuntu..just wanted to check with others if they have experienced the same installing qt5 on raring nightly
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-20
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> morning pitti
<pitti> hey elfy
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> morning all
<pitti> jibel: so http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-amd64/ being yellow means that the dist-upgrade succeeded, but some post-upgrade test failed; in this case, the xserver.py one, I assume?
<pitti> jibel: is that one of the tests which run in a full VM then?
<pitti> jibel: FYI, bug 1220681 is a "real" user report for the espeak-data install failure; do you have a preferred way to tag those?
<ubot5> bug 1220681 in espeak (Ubuntu) "package espeak-data 1.46.02-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to move aside `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/espeak-data/voices/en' to install new version: Invalid cross-device link" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220681
<jibel> pitti, right. This test runs in a container, and X fails because it couldn't configure the dummy server because it is in universe on Precise and universe is disabled
<pitti> jibel: ah, so that's known
<jibel> pitti, tests runnign in VMs are suffixed with _vm
<jibel> pitti, I think I'll enable universe for upgrades that uses LXC since there is also an upgrade in VM without universe
<jibel> pitti, I found 4 other failures, 2 relatively minor bug 1270783 and bug 1270784 then running-in-container that doesn't returns it is running in a container and makes kernel upgrade fail and a problem with lightdm and a permission denied on .gvfs
<ubot5> bug 1270783 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport_python_hook.py fails in LXC container in with in get_logind_session "No such file or directory: '/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd//user/1000.user/c2.session"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270783
<ubot5> bug 1270784 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "aa-status --enabled failed in LXC container with Permission denied: '/sys/kernel/security/apparmor/profiles'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270784
<pitti> jibel: thanks, I'll look into the apport one
<pitti> jibel: and the espeak-data one, altough that's a bit inexplicable
<jibel> pitti, also quantal -> trusty is wrongly named because it really Q->S
<pitti> jibel: ah, so in theory saucy's dpkg could have a bug which isn't in quantal yet and fixed in trusty?
 * pitti tries
<pitti> still can't reproduce the bug with Q→ S, though
<jibel> pitti, could it be because /var is on another devices? but it should be transparent to dpkg
<pitti> jibel: oh, is it?
<pitti> jibel: that's a bit hard to replicate indeed
<jibel> pitti, I'll try in to reproduce in the lab
<jibel> I'd like to fix that X test fialure first
<pitti> so, I have a schroot now with a /var/ mount
<pitti> upgrading espeak-data still works
<pitti> jibel: this was on tmpfs, though
<pitti> I also tried on my workstation
<pitti> (with ext4), but there not with separate /var
<DanChapman> good afternoon
<slickymaster> afternoon all
<elfy> balloons: what's your thoughts on bug 1249362
<ubot5> bug 1249362 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "I'ts not clear in which language the installation should be performed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249362
<balloons> mm.. which testcase? any I assume
<balloons> I guess we can clarify to select your language and click install ubuntu.. the thing is, everything will be translated, so it won't necessarily align
<elfy> I'd assume that - or at least any/all of those which are install based with a language choice
<elfy> oh - that'd be fun - translating all the testcases :p
<elfy> personally I'm not sure it's that important
<slickymaster> elfy: that would be a Herculean task
<elfy> I was joking :D
<elfy> about the translating anyway
<elfy> slickymaster: did it bring you out in a cold sweat? :p
 * slickymaster gotta confess that a cold chill invaded him
<elfy> nice to see that people are obviously testing our stuff - bugs appearing for testcases :)
<balloons> :-) indeed
<slickymaster> yeah, I noticed
<balloons> and yea.. I suppose we could clarify it a little, but we should be careful
<balloons> you can/ should install in your native tongue but the instructions are english onlyu
<elfy> mmm
<balloons> lp is only english too.. so for bug filing you need basic comprehension.. for better or worse
<elfy> balloons: that makes sense - I'll start looking at that soon if you like
<balloons> ty.. i'll bbl
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-21
<pitti> jibel: did you try prepare-testbed locally recently? since yesterday I get a VM without autopkgtest, dpkg-dev etc. installed; but the command succeeds and the log says it did install those
<pitti> would be interesting to see if that's my system or cloud-init
<jibel> pitti, I didn't recently, I'll have a look
<jibel> pitti, that's interesting, my proxy shows that additional packages have been fetched but they are not installed in the VM
<pitti> jibel: yeah, seems to be the same here
<jibel> there is no recent change to cloud-init, apt log is empty, and no dpkg log
<jibel> pitti, I'm disabling the script that updates VM for autopkgtest
<jibel> until we figure what's wrong
<pitti> jibel: you mean re-create?
<jibel> yes
<pitti> the dist-upgrade ought to work
<pitti> ack
<pitti> jibel: although I'm surprised that it didn't affect the VMs in the DC
<pitti> jibel: at first I thought that's a problem on my side as I didn't see tests failing due to that ("adt-run: not found"
<pitti> I guess they were recreated this morning, as usual
<pitti> ok, in the DC I can trivially reproduce the espeak-data bug
<jibel> pitti, you're right, VMs have been recreated in the lab this morning, and they don't have this problem. So that'd be something on the host's side.
<pitti> no /var/log/dpkg.log at all here
<pitti> but cloud-init.log does have the apt-get dpkg-dev & friends
<jibel> I don't, in my case it seems to abort in the middle of apt-upgrade and jumps to boot-finished
<jibel> VM of saucy are prepared correctly too
<jibel> pitti, ah /dev/vda1        7191032 7174648         0 100% /
<jibel> bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<jibel> I saw a recent change to grow_part in trusty
<pitti> ah, hah!
<jibel> that's probably that
<pitti> so the Tahr ought to be put on a diet? :-)
<pitti> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS "Chubby Tahr"
<jibel> pitti, I miss something there http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790575/
<jibel> according to du there is only 1G in use
<pitti> some dot files?
<pitti> jibel: where do you run that, in run-adt-test -sUl?
<jibel> pitti, during the provisioning
<jibel> I added a sleep 3600 to wait_bootfinished and ssh-ed into the VM
<pitti> doing the same now
<pitti> $ sudo du -hsx /
<pitti> 817M/
<pitti> hmm
<jibel> pitti, if a file is deleted but a process still writing to it, would it be visible in lsof?
<pitti> it should
<pitti> jibel: at least you see it in /proc/pid/fd, there's a symlink that says -> /destination/path (deleted)
<pitti> $ sudo ls -l /proc/*/fd/ | grep deleted
<pitti> $
<pitti> jibel: maybe the journal went out of its mind and grew way too much?
<pitti> Journal size:             32M
<pitti> hm, seems ok
<pitti> Block count:              1572608
<pitti> Free blocks:              1340686
<pitti> Free inodes:              332101
<pitti> jibel: I think this coincides fairly well with 3.13.0-4
<pitti> jibel: FTR; you see deleted files in lsof; I started a flash video locally, and both /proc/<pid>/fd/ and lsof show the deleted files
<pitti> jibel: hm, we don't seem to have a cloud image with 3.13.0-3 any more :/
<jibel> pitti, and I think we keep an history of server and desktop images only
<pitti> jibel: I meant, even http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/20140118/ already has -4
<jibel> pitti, right, and I mean in the QA lab we keep an history of daily images for several months but only for server and desktop
<slickymaster> morning all
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-urdfdom/1/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console
<pitti> "/home/ubuntu/run-adt: 255: /home/ubuntu/run-adt: Syntax error: redirection unexpected"
<pitti> jibel: why is this hating us so much?
 * pitti queues that after espeak-data
<pitti> line 255 just says "fi", WTF
<pitti> there is no redicrection in the vicinity
<jibel> ???
<jibel> is it confused by the >= in expr?
<pitti> hardly, it's quoted
<pitti> first time I saw it
<pitti> I just pretend I didn't see it, I retried it for now
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, I'm working on this run-adt failure. It is reproducible
<pitti> oh, is it?
<jibel> pitti, er, it is caused by a conflict
<jibel> <<<<<<< TREE
<jibel> :/
<jibel> fixing
<pitti> ah, haha
<pitti> jibel: so it's because wazn takes the brunt of the tests, that errors on alderamin/aldebaran only show up occasionally
<jibel> pitti, actually only on albali
<pitti> hm, it seems my interweb tube to wazn froze a few minutes ago
<jibel> resolved
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> jibel: can't reach wazn ATM; I'll retry and clean up my ephemeral container once I get back there
<jibel> pitti, I notified the CI team
<jibel> psivaa is on it
<pitti> oh, it's actually broken?
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> jibel: do you know which kernel/release wazn runs?
<pitti> jibel: I tried to build a local quantal container for bug 1220681, but I can't reproduce it locally under trusty
<ubot5> bug 1220681 in espeak (Ubuntu) "package espeak-data 1.46.02-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to move aside `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/espeak-data/voices/en' to install new version: Invalid cross-device link" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220681
<pitti> jibel: it's raring, isn't it?
<pitti> err, saucy
<pitti> jibel: jenkins is confused now
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-gtk-3.0/58/ is FAIL although both arches succeeded, and same with http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-urdfdom/
<jibel> meh FATAL: hudson.remoting.RequestAbortedException: java.net.SocketException: Socket closed
<jibel> it won't confuse britney though because it collects individual results
<pitti> ah, good
<pitti> jibel: so today, the kernel, autopkgtest, jenkins, and overlayfs cooperate to screw us
<pitti> Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam
<jibel> pitti, wazn is back
<jibel> it runs saucy with kernel  3.11.0-15-generic #23-Ubuntu
<pitti> jibel: thanks; I tried that kernel, still can't reproduce localy
<pitti> jibel: did you already happen to file a bug against unity for the python:any dependency upgrade failure (http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-desktop-i386_vm/2/console) ?
<pitti> jibel: if not, I'll have a look
<jibel> pitti, no, not yet, I'm on X not starting in LXc after the upgrade
<pitti> jibel: ack, taking that then
<pitti> looks like a missing pre-dependency on python or dpkg, I'll check with doko
<pitti> jibel: espeak-data workaround uploaded FYI
<pitti> (should fix quantal -> trusty upgrades)
<balloons> davmor2, more requests for you to run things on maguro :-) Can you give this branch a whirl? lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-testtimer-tests
<balloons> you can try out sergio's click buddy tool if you've not seen it https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/click-buddy/+merge/202178
<davmor2> balloons: currently bisecting an issue on the maguro so it might take some time
<balloons> ahh.. no worries
<elfy> hi balloons - I see your comment on that 'English' bug - I've made a start on those
<balloons> hey elfy.. Excellent. I trust your wordsmithing!
<elfy> you sure boss?
<elfy> :p
<balloons> lol.. ofc ofc
<elfy> I'm starting with UK English - everything else pales into insignificance, knock yourself out
<elopio> balloons: this is what I've been able to do:
<elopio> $ account-console create --print-id ubuntuone
<elopio> 18
<elopio> $ account-console edit --username u1test+20140121@canonical.com --password Hola123* 18
<elopio> OK 18
<elopio> $ account-console login 18
<elopio> {}
<elopio> Got reply: {'UserName': 'u1test+20140121@canonical.com', 'Secret': 'Hola123*'}
<elopio> I'm still missing something.
<balloons> elopio, I was chatting with ken and mardy about it. There's no way around going through the browser prompt apparently
<elopio> balloons: I get no browser prompt.
<balloons> account-console login 18
<elopio> I suppose you are one step ahead.
<balloons> lol.. so the suggestion by cwayne was to automate going through settings and adding an account
<balloons> if we make it generic enough it could be re-used
<elopio> balloons: That's what I'm trying. I'm looking at the status of their helpers.
<elopio> I worked on the ones to add an u1 account, so that should be usable.
<balloons> where at?
<elopio> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-credentials/trunk/view/head:/online-accounts-provider/tests/autopilot/UbuntuOneCredentialsProviderAutopilotTests/emulators.py
<elopio> hum, I guess we need a deb for it.
<balloons> hmm..
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-22
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<slickymaster> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> morning davmor2
<rbasak> pitti, jibel: do you have any thoughts on adding armhf dep8 testing to -proposed migration gating, please? I presume you need hardware, of course, but if I could provide a suitable chassis, then are there any other implications to doing this?
<pitti> rbasak: we actuall had that running for a while, but tore it down again because it was too unreliable
<pitti> at least at that time there was no suitable virtualization technology, and RAM/storage was too small even for LXC
<pitti> rbasak: with a Calxeda box that should probably work; do we have one available now?
<rbasak> pitti: we may do. I'm trying to figure that out. What hardware were you running on before?
<pitti> rbasak: Panda boards
<rbasak> I see.
<pitti> rbasak: I take it we'd start with adt-virt-lxc?
<pitti> (as there's no qemu)
<rbasak> I'm not sure. That's up for discussion, I guess.
<pitti> rbasak: I think tests without "Restrictions: needs-root" should probably mostly get along with lxc
<pitti> things like udisks, upstart, or gvfs won't
<rbasak> We do have rudimentary qemu now I believe, but that would require an A15 box, and I'm not sure about availability of those.
<pitti> but I think the majority of our tests don't need root, so having at least those covered by ARM would be great
<rbasak> An alternative would be to do bare metal, and reinstall every time. Depending on how many nodes are available that may not be too bad.
<pitti> rbasak: well, it's better to start small anyway; so if we have a box big enough to run lxc on, that'd already be something
<pitti> rbasak: no, we tried that, and it was maintenance hell
<pitti> that's what we did with the panda
<pitti> s
<rbasak> I have had automated install running well and reliably on highbanks in the lab for years
<pitti> those would be nice for running the needs-root tests, of course
<rbasak> This hardware needs to go into a dedicated lab, right? So it can't share resources with anywhere else?
<pitti> rbasak: I don't know much about the lab organization, I'm afraid
<rbasak> Who do I need to ask about that?
<pitti> rbasak: my gut feeling is that having reliable network access to them is sufficient
<pitti> rbasak: retoaded and jibel are good people to talk about that, I think
<pitti> rbasak: that'd be great indeed
<rbasak> If remote, then do the nodes still need to be permanently allocated to Jenkins?
<rbasak> Or is there any opportunity for a more dynamic mechanism?
<pitti> rbasak: also, I haven't yet tried running tests in the ubuntu emulator; that might also be worth a try at least for the no-root ones
<pitti> rbasak: I think you can add/remove executors to jenkins fairly dynamically; but again, that's jibel's area
<rbasak> I think I can get you a suitable chassis or access to one. It's not certain yet, though, but I'd like to progress further with figuring out how this would work.
<pitti> rbasak: nice! thanks for that
<rbasak> I'll wait for jibel to see this I guess. Thanks!
<jibel> rbasak, autopkgtest have been running on pandaboards in LXC with external drives for a while. But they were constantly dying under load and required most of the time required manual intervention. Maintenance cost was clearly too high compared to the benefit.
<jibel> if there is something more reliable why not
<pitti> ah, they already used lxc
<jibel> rbasak, the other point is that we'll want to not gate everything on ARM testing because that'd would slow down the whole publication
<jibel> and we'd need to be able to select which package to run on which architecture
<rbasak> jibel: that makes sense. Is it possible to have a list of packages that we care about, and just test those?
<pitti> I think at first we want to run all (non-root) tests but don't gate on them
<jibel> rbasak, it is possible, but requires changes in the interface with britney
<pitti> to see how many tests need adjusting and how stable the system is
<jibel> pitti, that's easy because it is how it was running before I disabled it
<rbasak> jibel: OK, so what should we do next? If I get you a chassis, would that be useful, or would it need to sit unused while we sort out the infrastructure changes?
<rbasak> jibel: also, does the chassis need to go to a particular lab, or is remote access OK?
<retoaded> pitti, we do have a Calxeda available within the lab and have 4 nodes on it allocated for jibel
<retoaded> pitti, with a possibility of allocating a few more if needed
<pitti> retoaded: nice! I guess they are beefy enough to host one or two GB (temporarily)?
<retoaded> pitti, should be
<retoaded> pitti you can log into cyclops-node02 if you want to check one of the nodes out
<pitti> retoaded: Host cyclops-node02.ubuntu-ci not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<pitti> retoaded: I guess I need some other gateway?
<pitti> retoaded: sorry, forgot to start VPN after reboot
<retoaded> pitti, shouldn't. let me check it; may not have added the shotname cname value to DNS
<pitti> retoaded: asks me for password
<retoaded> pitti, ahhh, that could explain it too
<pitti> retoaded: (as pitti)
<retoaded> pitti, see PM
<pitti> thanks
<retoaded> np
<pitti> /dev/sda2        46G  1.6G   42G   4% /
<pitti> holy crap, 42 GB? that's an ARM machine! :-)
<pitti> /dev/sda3       409G   71M  388G   1% /data
<pitti> retoaded: can I install lxc and autopkgtest on that, etc.?
<retoaded> pitti, yep. that is one of the systems allocated to jibel so do what you want :-)
<pitti> retoaded: so even dist-upgrade to saucy, or even trusty? (not sure how much maintenance their base systems get from you)
<pitti> retoaded: sweet, thanks
<retoaded> pitti, I haven't done anything with them since the base install
<retoaded> pitti, you have node02 to node05 allocated atm
<pitti> rbasak, jibel: I'll set up cyclops-node02 for saucy, create a trusty LXC container on it and run a few autopkgtests to get a feeling
<pitti> retoaded: ah, packages seem a bit broken, running apt-get -f install; is "reboot" safe?
<pitti> (/boot is full, cleaning up a few old kernels)
<pitti> retoaded: ok, reboot worked fine, and kernels cleaned up
<retoaded> pitti, ack
<jibel> retoaded, ah, I completely forgot this system, thanks for reminding me :)
<pitti> jibel: I'll fix and upgrade node03 in the meantime
<jibel> retoaded, are we free to do what we want with these nodes and there is some kind of CI procedure to follow?
<WebbyIT> Hey balloons :-)
<pitti> jibel, retoaded: meh, I'm afraid I already killed cyclops02 -- it seems it doesn't like the saucy kernel?
<pitti> sorry about that
<jibel> pitti, ah, it wasn't long :)
<jibel> rbasak, that's how it goes with testing on ARM ;)
<pitti> I'll try and keep the raring kernel on cyclops03
<retoaded> jibel, yes, you are completely free to do what you need with those 4 nodes
<rbasak> What you want is a one-command "restore this machine" tool, that works out-of-band so doesn't care about the state of the machine.
<rbasak> IMHO, this should be the case for any deployment anywhere. I wrote this for pandaboards and later extended to the highbanks. Then breaking a node no longer matters :)
<pitti> $ fix-machine --boot-raring-kernel cyclops-node02
<rbasak> Pretty much, yeah. My command took URLs or paths to d-i kernel, initrd, kernel parameters, etc, ran expect on the serial console, and exited with a zero status on success.
<balloons> hey WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> balloons, I hope you are fine :-) What's about https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calculator-app/cmake/+merge/202176?
<balloons> WebbyIT, using cmake is going to allow you to test easier using a new tool sergio wrote
<balloons> he used calculator as the test
<WebbyIT> balloons, interesting! So, I leave to you the honour to review it ;-)
<balloons> WebbyIT, :-) I'll leave some details about how it works
<WebbyIT> yeah, awesome, thanks!
<pitti> rbasak: hey, maybe you know: I dist-upgraded that arm node from raring to saucy, but I want it to boot with the raring kernel
<pitti> rbasak: i. e. I'd move the /boot/vmlinuz and initrd.img symlinks to the old kernel
<pitti> rbasak: do I need to run anything else to activate that, or will the boot loader just work? (that's /boot/boot.scr apparently, and just says "vmlinuz")
<pitti> I might need to run flash-kernel for that?
<pitti> retoaded: ^ or maybe you know
<pitti> retoaded: so cyclops-node02 is fully upgraded to saucy (3.11.0-15 kernel) and didn't come back after reboot; node04 is just a plain upgrade to current raring (-35 kernel), and came back; node03 is upgraded to saucy, but didn't reboot yet; I'd like to reboot with the raring kernel to avoid the same fate as node02
<retoaded> pitti, hmmm .....
<pitti> retoaded: ah, I'll ask ogra about that, he'll know
<retoaded> pitti, ack. in the mean time I'll look at node02
<rbasak> pitti: I don't recall, off the top of my head. Running "sudo flash-kernel" won't hurt.
<rbasak> pitti: can you pastebin boot.scr and `ls /boot`?
<pitti> rbasak: /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-flash-kernel calls that with an ABI
<pitti> rbasak: I haven't changed anythign yet, doing now
<retoaded> pitti, node02 did come back up but assigned the wrong interface in the default route
<retoaded> it's fixed now
<pitti> retoaded: ah, good to know
<pitti> retoaded: what did you change, so that I can do the same change to node03 before I reboot?
<retoaded> pitti, I set eth1 to manual in /etc/network/interfaces
<pitti> indeed, I wonder what the second one is
<rbasak> pitti: IIRC, on highbank, flash-kernel does very little, since U-Boot can read /boot/vmlinuz directly. I think the boot.scr just points to it and sets parameters and that's all. But it's been a while.
<pitti> rbasak: right; now that I know that both kernels work and it's due to /e/network/interfaces, I can verify that safely :)
<pitti> 10.98.3.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<pitti> 10.98.3.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<pitti> retoaded: ^ indeed, that's from the (not yet rebooted) node03; that looks wrong
<retoaded> that is does
<pitti> retoaded: nice trick with ipmitool; node05 isn't reachable via network (and I haven't touched that at all yet); I salvaged that as well
<retoaded> pitti, sweet
<pitti> so same old by now, fix overflowing /boot, fix apt, upgrade to saucy
<pitti> rbasak: ah, too bad -- adt-virt-lxc only works with a cloud image (we really need to fix that), and lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud barfs with "confused by argument: armhf"
<pitti> I take it we don't have armhf cloud images?
<pitti> hm, actually we do on http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/
<rbasak> pitti: is that an lxc bug? I think lxc-create should work with armhf on -t ubuntu-cloud.
<pitti> rbasak: figured it out; I took trusty's cloud-image-utils, worked now
<pitti> saucy's is too old for armhf
<rbasak> Ah, OK.
<pitti> rbasak: adt-virt-lxc still doesn't seem to like them, though :(
<pitti> RuntimeError: Failed to find host root directory for container 'adt-virt-lxc-qcayey'.
<pitti> "sudo lxc-start-ephemeral -o trusty-cloud" works perfectly, though
<pitti>         host_guest_root = '/var/lib/lxc/%s/%s' % (lxc_name, subdir)
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> that's not true, I have containers in /data/lxc/
<pitti> we need to teach that to read the LXC config
<pitti> hah!
<rbasak> That whole area of the code is a hack.
<rbasak> The moment we can have lxc-wait support, it can all go away
<rbasak> bug 1266808
<ubot5> bug 1266808 in lxc (Ubuntu) "No mechanism to wait until a started container is ready and has finished booting" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266808
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> meh, cloud images' apt sources use archive.u.c. instead of ports
<slickymaster> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey slickymaster :-)
<pitti> retoaded, jibel: so cyclops-node0[2345] are now running up-to-date saucy and reboot reliably; cyclops-node0[23] have lxc installed and "trusty" and "trusty-cloud" (cloud-image) containers
<pitti> $ sudo adt-run -B libpng_1.2.49-5ubuntu1.dsc --- adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral trusty-cloud
<pitti> jibel, rbasak ^ succeeds at last \o/
<pitti> I had to fix and upgrade the trusty cloud image
<slickymaster> DanChapman: thanks for that, mate. I really appreciate it
<retoaded> pitti \o/
<jibel> pitti, wow
 * jibel is impressed
<pitti> I'll set up apt-cacher-ng on node2/3 to speed up things
<DanChapman> slickymaster, No worries when is the membership meeting? I will try to turn up aswell :-)
<jibel> pitti, they should have access to apt proxy on tachash
<pitti> jibel: ah, is that squid or apt-cacher-ng or something else?
<jibel> it is running on port 8000
<jibel> pitti, squid
<slickymaster> DanChapman: the meeting will be held on February 6th, 2014 at 22:00:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net
<slickymaster> DanChapman: if you're willing, which I thank you, I'll ping you coming the day
<pitti> jibel: works fine, thanks; I'll configure it on all four nodes
<jibel> pitti, that's what upgrade tests are using and it works quite well
<pitti> jibel: done
 * pitti tries the postgresql-plsh autopkgtest, that's more elaborate
<pitti> works
<pitti> jibel: that looks quite promising indeed!
<pitti> jibel: want me to set up the other two nodes while I'm at it?
<jibel> pitti, if you have time for it,  go ahead
<pitti> jibel: I suggest we don't create fresh trusty-cloud containers daily, but instead dist-upgrade that instance
<pitti> jibel: today's armhf cloud instance is horribly outdated (dist-upgrade takes like 20 mins), and it needs some adjustment after creation
<pitti> jibel: ok, all four nodes are now ready to run autopkgtests; I tested libpng on all four
<pitti> jibel: in case you wonder, containers are in /data/lxc/, /etc/lxc/lxc.conf configures that
<pitti> jibel: as /data/ has tons of space
<pitti> rbasak: ^ FYI
<rbasak> utlemming: ^^ - I guess we need to sort these out?
<pitti> utlemming: ah, are you building the armhf cloud images? their apt sources use archive.u.c. instead of ports.u.c., and are very outdated (trusty)
<pitti> well, either it's the cloud images themselves, or the lxc-create ubuntu-cloud template (not sure what creates the apt sources)
<pitti> sorry, need to run to Taekwondo now, have a nice evening everyone!
<utlemming> pitti: er, they use ports now, not archive. IF not then there is an issue
<utlemming> pitti: or an issue with cloud-init
<slickymaster> bbl ->
<elfy> balloons: ok - how about "Proceed with the test in your native language. Note that the testcase will remain in English and you will need to translate instructions to suit"
<balloons> hmm.. a bit wordy.. Perhaps we place in italics?
<balloons> wordy as in long, but if we shorten it's likely to be confusing.. it's well said, just the explaination is long :-)
<elfy> Proceed in your native language. Instructions will remain in English
<elfy> Proceed in your native language if you wish. Instructions will remain in English
<elfy> balloons: 2 more to choose from then ^^ :p
<balloons> i like the shortest I guess :-)
<elfy> :p
<elfy> ok - so who to italicise it ?
<elfy> how ...
<balloons> mm strong bolds it
<balloons> I think <i> still works
<elfy> ok
<elfy> I'll plan to get them done by the time your about tomorrow then
<knome> <em>
<knome> for emphasize
<elfy> ta
<balloons> ^^ knome's got it
<elfy> :)
<balloons> I know <b> and <i> are SO old school
<balloons> ty much elfy
<elfy> you know more than me balloons - it's all voodoo as you are aware :p
<knome> well <b> and <i> should still work i guess, but they refer to specific *style* rather than the *purpose*
<elfy> woooosh
<knome> <strong> and <em> are meaningful for screen-readers too, because they know to read something in a *strong* or *emphasized* way, rather than read something... "bold" or "italic" ?
<elfy> stuck in the wall above my head that is :p
<knome> hooray for more semantic web!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've fixed some autopilot calendar app tests that failed for localization problems, but I think I have found a bug on other tests
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm working on calendar still today as well.. What did you find?
<balloons> I'm confused why it's failing on dashboard atm
<Letozaf_> balloons, for instance if I run calendar_app.tests.test_weekview.TestWeekView.test_current_week_is_selected test
<Letozaf_> balloons, it fails because calendar app gets sunday as fist day of weed but in Italy it's supposed to be monday
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. ok, that is supposed to be accounted for in the test
<balloons> see _get_first_day_of_week
<balloons> what day of the week does it say is the first day
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get "Locale has Sunday as first day of week"
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it should be monday
<Letozaf_> balloons, the value of daystart property is wrong
<balloons> ahh, well.. weird. Does the calendar show Sunday as first or Monday as first?
<elfy> good job I'm not doing that - my week starts on a Thursday :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I open calendar app with autopilot launch the first day of weed is Monday, but let me try agian just to be sure
<Letozaf_> elfy, :D
<balloons> elfy, :-P Nice!
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes confirm it. It should be reading it correctly from the app. The app itself should be reading the locale
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's why I'm a bit confused as the app launched with autopilot launch is right, the first day of week is monday
<balloons> ok.. heh.
<balloons> that's good, so the app is getting it correct :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but firstDay = self.week_view.firstDay.datetime is wrong
<Letozaf_> balloons, it should be 20 jan instead it's 19
<Letozaf_> balloons, so the test fails with MismatchError: 19 != 20
<balloons> right.. the dayStart comes from the qml file, have a look
<balloons> property var firstDay: dayStart.weekStart(Qt.locale().firstDayOfWeek);
<balloons> oops..
<balloons> property var dayStart: new Date()
<balloons> we need the firstDay property
<balloons> ohh, lol.. I thought it was wrong for a second.. looks ojk
 * Letozaf_ is looking at qml file
<balloons> WeekView.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes thanks
<balloons> brb
<balloons> kk
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm not so good in QML so I'm googling a bit :P
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> Letozaf_, I don't think the answer is in the qml.. the firstDay is set according to the locale
<balloons> we should make sure it's telling us Monday in the test.. if so, then the test isn't working properly
<Letozaf_> balloons,  I saw that in the test the value of firstDay is 19 instead of 20, but have to find out why now
<balloons> add a couple debug prints, see what values we get from the qml, etc
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I did it but maybe I will try again to see if I can find the reason why the test fails
<Letozaf_> balloons, now I'm quite sure I'm doing it right :P
<balloons> chihchun_afk, i greet you nonetheless. hola mi amigo
<balloons> Letozaf_, so what have you learned?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the fistDay property contains 19 jan (I used print to get it's value) : self.week_view.firstDay.datetime it must come from qml -  I am trying to figure out how to transform the value 1390172400 in the property (got this with autopilot vis) in a formatted date
<balloons> 1390172400 sounds like a unix timstamp
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was googling for that
<balloons> Sun, 19 Jan 2014 23:00:00 GMT
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol Sun, 19 Jan 2014 23:00:00 GMT was about to write it
<balloons> :-) So basically everything looks correct then. The locale is telling us the week starts on Monday, but it doesn't
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm a bit confused as calendar app has the week displayed coreclty
<Letozaf_> balloons, it starts on mon and ends on sun
<balloons> ok, so let's peer into the qml the
<Letozaf_> balloons, but the value of the property is wrong... :?
<balloons> Letozaf_, well I mean it's not what we need
<balloons> the qml might make further changes to it, so it's starting on Monday like it should
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! yes maybe
<balloons> lol.. not that I see
 * balloons was grasping at straws
<balloons> ^^ there's an odd saying for you
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, love odd sayings
<balloons> I was hoping the qml would have an answer, but it doesn't
<balloons> so the locale returns Sunday as the first day, but it shows up properly as monday
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> I can't figure out why autopilot isn't working for me on my desktop.. ugh
<Letozaf_> balloons, weekStart property is not the same as dayStart the first has 1389567600 the latter 1390172400
<Letozaf_> balloons, weekStart is in PathViewBase
<Letozaf_> balloons, Sun, 12 Jan 2014 23:00:00 GMT  ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, another sunday instead of monday
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm playing here: lhttps://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/debug-ap-tests/+merge/202691
 * Letozaf_ is looking at it
<Letozaf_> balloons, the other day autopilot also did not work for me... after some updates it started working again :O
<balloons> it's only calendar.. I borked something somewhere.. there's a bad import but it doesn't make sense
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> oO narrowed it down :-
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've found something weired too
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the TimeLineHeader there's a label LUN (monday) but the date is Sun, 12 Jan 2014 23:00:00 GMT
<Letozaf_> balloons, so label and date differ
<Letozaf_> balloons, same on the other HeaderDateComponent, label LUN and date Sun, 19 Jan 2014 23:00:00 GMT
<balloons> whoa, weird
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am quite convinced something's wrong in the qml file, but cannot find where :(
<balloons> Letozaf_,  if you believe it to be a bug, then let's file one
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will
<elfy> balloons: if you're using trusty and have a minute to spare on a game - try horizontally resizing sudoku if it's installed
<elfy> then try it on a small screen :p
<balloons> seems fine
<elfy> mmm - might be Xubuntu issue then - can't resize it <--> at all
<balloons> ugh.. yea, I can resize everything just fine here
<balloons> my trusty is updated to today
<elfy> mmm - that was worth mentioning then
<elfy> mine too
<Letozaf_> balloons, I reported bug 1271726
<ubot5> bug 1271726 in Ubuntu Calendar App "In Week tab labels displayed in HeaderDateComponent differ from date with localization other than English locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271726
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think I might have an insight into why this is
<Letozaf_> balloons, the labels display 20 and MON but the date is Sun 19 Jan
<balloons> Letozaf_, they are adding and subtracting days, but you see the datetime has a time value in it
<balloons> might be the issue.. I wonder if a screenshot would be helpful?
<balloons> it's a bit confusing I'd guess to explain
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure I will attach one now
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes quite difficult to explain
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok added three screenshots hope  the "problem" is clearer now
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh that's perfect
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> Pretty clear to see the issue from the screenshots
<balloons> Letozaf_, very good find. And it's confusing, heh
<balloons> might help explain some of these weird errors I'm seeing
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it's confusing
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope this helps also for your weired errors :)
<balloons> well.. now as to good ole reminders app.. I'm guessing it's about time for you to say ciao
<balloons> Letozaf_, here's an example veebers did of mocking: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/stock-ticker-mobile-app/mock-server-for-testing/+merge/194971
<balloons> I might steal that for trying with reminders
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool thanks I will take a look at it
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes sounds like it will be useful for reminders-app too
<veebers> balloons: that reminds me, have we had any luck communicating with the stock-ticker-app dev?
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed now :P be back tomorrow
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonanotte :)
<balloons> veebers, :-) not since before xmas.. It's not a primary core app, so there's less focus on it
<veebers> balloons: ok. It sucks that there is that MR still sitting there for it, but I don't really have time to do anything about it _right_ now. I'll try and chase it up in the near future
<balloons> veebers, I'll ping again. Still, the work you've done on it I think will be useful into solving the issues we have with reminders and weather
<veebers> balloons: also, hi how are you :-)
<veebers> is this regarding a mock server?
<balloons> so if you do have time, I'd suggest putting it into mocking the server for weather or reminders :-p
<balloons> veebers, yes
<balloons> weather is moving to TWC api, and there's a branch with some work done for it
<balloons> but in general, we don't have a good solution for mocking yet
<balloons> I've been holding your MR as an example to look at when I needed to start
<veebers> balloons: right, I took the example of the server mock from another app (can't remember the name right now) but there has been talk about making a generic mockable server that we can re-use
<balloons> that day is more or less here
<veebers> balloons: ah ok. I'm pretty sure it's something we intend to discuss during the sprint. But that's not today :-)
<balloons> veebers, elopio and I ran into the same issue with needing to setup an online account as part of a test
<balloons> so it's another piece in the mocking puzzle
<balloons> yes, it might take the sprint.. but likely I'll have some examples good or bad before then heh
<veebers> balloons: ah, sweet
<elopio> veebers, balloons: about sharing a base fake http server, the scope devs told me that the code we would share is so small that it's better to copy it. Most things are specific to the real server we are mocking.
<elopio> here's the one I like the most so far:
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/unity-scope-click/trunk/files/head:/src/tests/autopilot/unityclickscope/
<elopio> comes with a nice fixture to start it during set up :D
<veebers> elopio: sounds awesome
<veebers> perhaps we need to promote it as an example other people can work off
<elopio> veebers, balloons: maybe the three of us can come up with a perfect server example, and balloons can blog about it.
<elopio> whatever balloons says in his blog is holy word.
<balloons> elopio, veebers we also have an app developer week with presentations :-)
<balloons> elopio, lol.. yes I need to post about a few of these toys
<elopio> balloons: hey, when's the developer week?
<elopio> I would like to talk about a domain specific language for user acceptance tests.
<balloons> elopio, oO
<balloons> zzz.. I JUST now realized the week is the same time as our sprint in oakland
<LucaBiolcati> Hello!!
<balloons> LucaBiolcati, hello
<LucaBiolcati> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre#preview
<LucaBiolcati> balloons, where is the error?
<balloons> LucaBiolcati, oO.. I'll have a look
<balloons> LucaBiolcati, all fixed
<balloons> LucaBiolcati, you were missing the last column
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-23
<pitti> jibel: FYI, disabling wazn; it needs a reboot
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> morning elfy :-)
<KI7MT> GM all ..
<Noskcaj> evening KI7MT
<KI7MT> Noskcaj, Hows goes the battles  .. saw your not about the up coming meetings, I'm really interested in is autotest and autopkg stuff, was very interesting reading .. but me a python don't see eye-to-eye on things :)
<KI7MT> *note
<jibel> Good morning
<KI7MT> GM
<jibel> pitti, why does wazn need a reboot?
<Noskcaj> KI7MT, for autopilot you'll want to talk to DanChapman. For autopkg, i'm guessing jibel and/or pitti
<jibel> pitti, nm, I read your comment on other channels
<Noskcaj> KI7MT, Timezones make it difficult for me to make meetings
<pitti> jibel: trying to run VMs just hangs; there is a kswapd0 process eating CPU, and causing high load
<pitti> jibel: and it seems there is a stalled apt-get update or so
<pitti> jibel: I don't have root on the box, do you?
<KI7MT> Noskcaj, Yeah TZ  can be a problem for allot of us .. was just good reading about it, interesting stuff.
<pitti> jibel: btw, I'm currently working on adt-run understanding a simple package name
<pitti> jibel: i. e. "adt-run libpng --- adt-virt-*"
<pitti> jibel: this will use apt-get source in the testbed
<pitti> jibel: that entirely avoids copying the source, so this should help with linux
<pitti> jibel: and also, it will make our ARM/lxc runners more convenient to use as we don't need to download the source to the host in jenkins
<pitti> actually curious that nobody requested this yet :)
<pitti> in fact I just got it running, need to write tests now
<pitti> OMG I understand autopkgtest's code, I'm d00med
<jibel> pitti, I don't *officially* have root on that box, so I'd rather wait someone from CI
<jibel> pitti, calling adt directly with a package name is definitely interesting
<jibel> pitti, I've been thinking about enabling arm nodes, and we don't need all the overload of the wrapper script around adt-run
<jibel> pitti, just a jenkins slave that calls adt-run, with the results copied into the workspace should be enough
<jibel> and call the ARM job as a non-blocking post-build action of x86 jobs
<pitti> jibel: right, and I fixed --output-dir to be working and actually useful (and cleaning up cruft)
<pitti> jibel: that was my idea, that we can reduce the wrapping of adt-run to a minimum
<pitti> it should just be adt-run --output-dir=... <pkgname> --- adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral trusty-cloud
<pitti> jibel: we'll still need some maintenance jobs for updating the container etc., and you probably don't want to hardcode "trusty" here ^ either, but by and large that ought to work?
<jibel> pitti, yes, but we can keep the setup phase to a minimum
<pitti> jibel: we still need some option to either run "apt-get update" after opening the testbed, or a more generic "run this script before doing anything", right?
<pitti> or should we do that as a separate step?
<pitti> i. e. call lxc-* to update the container, and then call adt-run?
<pitti> the update would then happen in the actual container, not the ephemeral one; although this sounds much less robust
<pitti> probably best if I add an --apt-update option to the lxc runner
<pitti> jibel: hm, hang on, that's not enough -- we also want to enable -proposed
<pitti> jibel: LXC alreay has a concept of hooks; would it work to pass a script to adt-virt-lxc which it could then pass on to lxc for running, or should it rather do that by itself with just the usual autopkgtest way of running commands?
<jibel> pitti, we could do that in a mount hook, not sure how it works with ephemeral containers
<pitti> jibel: I just don't want to fiddle with the container configuration too much; for starters, I wouldn't even know where that lives, and I didn't see an lxc-start optoin for that
<jibel> pitti, another option would be to bind mount a specific directory for each run and execute any executable script in a specific location
<jibel> lxc-start-ephemeral has an option to specify a directory to bind mount
<pitti> jibel: well, adt-virt-* already know how to run a shell script in the testbed
<pitti> jibel: so we could just re-use that
<pitti> then it wouldn't even be limited to adt-virt-lxc, but work for any runner
<pitti> it would then need to be a shell script, but that doesn't seem like a too bad restriction?
<jibel> pitti, how do you do that (make adt-virt-* run a shell script)?
<pitti> jibel: well, you'd read it and call Testbed.execute(), adt-run does that all the time
<jibel> ah, ok
<pitti> that's using the auxverb or shstring, whatever the testbed provides
<elfy> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1249362/+merge/202809
<elfy> all that I thought needed doing are done
<slickymaster> morning all
<pitti> rbasak: FYI, what we talked about yesterday: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=a615e39eb92b
<rbasak> pitti: that looks great. Thanks!
<rbasak> I hate that whole global variable thing, btw. But I guess the whole virtsubproc interface needs to be changed to fix that.
<pitti> rbasak: in case you do this often, http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=2262ca0 should make things quite a bit simpler, too; we'll use that for running archive autopkgtests on ARM, to avoid unnecessary copying and extra wrappers around adt-run
<rbasak> That looks handy.
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel:
<pitti> ./run-from-checkout --setup "xapt-get update" libpng --- adt-virt-schroot trusty
<pitti> jibel: err, ignore the "x"apt-get, that was for testing
<pitti> jibel: --setup-commands can either get a file name, or the actual commands
<jibel> pitti, setup will be executed every time the testbed is started? I'm thinking about the revert capability of lxc based containers where the ephemeral container is destroyed between tests
<pitti> jibel: hmm, I need to check that; but that would only happen if you use the binaries from the built source, no?
<pitti> oh, you mean for multiple tests
<jibel> yes for multiple tests
<jibel> run test1, revert, run test2, ...
<pitti> I'll add a test case for that (haven't written tests yet)
<pitti> ATM I just run it once, so that's wrong
<pitti> jibel: ok, now works with lxc/revert and multiple tests
<pitti> jibel: oh, debian bug 736416 just came in, interesting
<ubot5> Debian bug 736416 in wnpp "ITP: debci -- continuous integration system for Debian" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/736416
<jibel> pitti, oh, that's interesting
<pitti> jibel: I'm currently writing a response
<pitti> jibel: rebuilding VMs on wazn, the current ones seem broken (connecting hangs at 1/18 tries)
<jibel> pitti, ack
<senan> balloons, danchapman : Good Eve
<DanChapman> senan, hey
<pitti> jibel, rbasak: ok, I now also reduced the number of test bed resets (with LXC) from 3 to 1, there were several unnecessary ones
<rbasak> Nice!
<pitti> jibel, rbasak: can you think of anything else which I should add/change/fix for our arm/lxc autopkgtest endeavour?
<rbasak> Have you considered how to keep the lxc template up-to-date?
<pitti> rbasak: that isn't the job of adt-run itself, but we quickly discussed it
<rbasak> I noticed that "apt-get update" doesn't get run, incidentally. Not sure if that matters if you're not building anything.
<jibel> rbasak, that should be a separate process
<pitti> rbasak: ideally we'd rebuild the trusty-cloud container every day from the current cloud image
<pitti> rbasak: ah, for that I added http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=6e643986c6
<pitti> rbasak: i. e. for every test we can run a setup script to enable proposed and do apt-get update
<rbasak> Ah. That'll be handy!
<pitti> rbasak: and also apt-get dist-upgrade if we desire
<pitti> rbasak: but of course we don't want dist-upgrade to run on a weeks old base image, so we need to refresh that daily
<pitti> either by rebuilding the container, or dist-upgrading it
<pitti> as I said yesterday, the output of lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud is rather poor
<pitti> it has broken apt sources and old packages for some reason
<pitti> if we fix that, we can use that; until then, perhaps just run dist-upgrade
<pitti> perhaps that's also an artifact of using saucy's lxc packages, I don't know
<rbasak> The only other thing I can think of is the necessity to say --gain-root=sudo, instead of adt-virt-lxc somehow telling adt-run what the default should be. But that isn't a blocker.
<pitti> rbasak: how do you mean?
<pitti> for now you need to run lxc-start as root anyway, so the entire adt-run runs as root
<rbasak> pitti: I have to say: "adt-run --gain-root=sudo ... --- adt-virt-lxc"
<pitti> and virt-lxc cna then su to the ubuntu user for non-root tests/builds
<pitti> aah
<pitti> nice, I didn't try that
<rbasak> Since adt-virt-lxc specifies suggested-user=ubuntu and gives adt-run root.
<pitti> nope, doesn't work
<pitti> that calls virt-lxc as user instead of root
<rbasak> Yes
<rbasak> That's the intention.
<rbasak> I run adt-run as a normal user.
<rbasak> adt-virt-lxc calls sudo as necessary.
<rbasak> brb phone
<balloons> mzanetti, ping
<pitti> rbasak: ah, you use per-user containers then? I created mine system-wide
<mzanetti> balloons: pong
<balloons> I was going to ask your opinion on reminders app mocking, though I already know it :-)
<balloons> I was planning on going down the server mocking route with autopilot as you know. elopio mentioned this as the best example he's found: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/unity-scope-click/trunk/files/head:/src/tests/autopilot/unityclickscope/
<mzanetti> balloons: what does this do?
<rbasak> pitti: (done on phone) No, I use system-wide ones.
<mzanetti> balloons: ah... simulates a server and the app would use localhost instead of the real server
<balloons> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> balloons: not sure what evernote sends... you'd need to sniff the connection
<rbasak> But since lxc-* (at least in the past) required root, I tried to hide that inside adt-virt-lxc, so that the interface wouldn't change in the future.
<pitti> rbasak: hm, if I call lxc-* as user, it tries to use containers from my ~/.local/...
<pitti> $ lxc-config lxc.lxcpath
<pitti> /home/martin/.local/share/lxc/
<mzanetti> balloons: I'm a bit afraid it might be a binary protocol
<rbasak> Thus adt-virt-lxc calls sudo, but adt-run should be unaware of that root requirement.
<pitti> $ sudo lxc-config lxc.lxcpath
<pitti> /scratch/lxc
<balloons> I figured before I dove in on this it might be easier to get your thoughts
<balloons> mzanetti, ahh, so not nice json :-)
<rbasak> From adt-run's point of view, it gets root inside the container, and can switch to ubuntu if necessary.
<rbasak> adt-virt-lxc specifies suggested-user=ubuntu, and adt-run uses that.
<pitti> rbasak: right, it's just that lxc now has these system/user modes
<rbasak> But then adt-run tries to call fakeroot, and that doesn't work.
<rbasak> (since fakeroot isn't installed)
<pitti> rbasak: it hasn't been like that in saucy yet
<pitti> $ lxc-config lxcpath
<mzanetti> balloons: no... it's not json for sure. it might be xml, but no idea what libthrift does
<pitti> /data/lxc
<rbasak> Which is a bit silly, because adt-run *had* root inside the container, but gives it away because of suggested-user
<pitti> rbasak: so I think that's new in trusty
<rbasak> So I have to specify --gain-root
<pitti> rbasak: is your host running saucy or trusty?
<rbasak> pitti: trusty right now. I hadn't noticed anything different though. Apart from needing to "chmod 755 /var/lib/lxc", I haven't had to change how I work at all.
<pitti> rbasak: hm, so I wonder why lxc as user now wants to look into my $HOME for containers
<elfy> balloons: if you missed the ping - those testcase updates are done now
<balloons> elfy, I did indeed. Shall I review then?
<elfy> up to you - I've done my bit :D
<elfy> I'd do the testcases - but you don't get karma for it :p
<elopio> I'm walking with the dog.
<elopio> bbs
 * balloons reviews
<pitti> ubuntu@cyclops-node02:~$ adt-run -o /tmp/adt-libpng --setup "apt-get update" libpng  --- adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral trusty-cloud
<pitti> jibel, rbasak: ^ this now works well, and just takes a minute or so
<pitti> of course the --setup needs to be extended a bit
<pitti> /tmp/adt-libpng/ then has apt0t-build-stderr, apt0t-build-stdout, and log
<pitti> IOW, the jenkins attachments that we want
<balloons> elfy, I like your branch names :-)
<jibel> pitti, so in jenkins basically what we need in the job is something like adt-run -o $WORKSPACE/results --setup extended_setup_script $PACKAGE --- adt-virt-lxc ...
<pitti> jibel: correct
<elfy> balloons: lol
<pitti> jibel: where setup_scripts shoudl enable -proposed, run apt-get update, and perhaps dist-upgrade -y (not sure whether we currently do)
<jibel> and cleanup the results dir before jenkins grabs the attachments
<pitti> jibel: the only clutter that I see in it is an empty binaries/ directory
<pitti> jibel: for build-needed they will be there, but not in our case; I'll fix that
<pitti> jibel: all the cruft (fifos, "xout" files, etc.) that you saw in earlier versions are completely gone
<pitti> jibel: enabling -proposed is basically echo'ing the deb+deb-src into sources.list.d/
<balloons> whoa, so many files changed :-)
<elfy> I know :(
<elfy> I'd have left them all tbh
<balloons> merged and syncing
<balloons> I see several merges from Ki7MT
<balloons> elfy, do you have time / desire to review some of the others?
<balloons> I see you've earmarked the xfce one for david so I'll leave it
<balloons> nvm elfy I'm starting them.. they look fun
<pitti> $ time adt-run -o /tmp/adt-libpng --setup "apt-get update" libpng  --- adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral trusty-cloud
<pitti> real…………1m10.964s
<pitti> $ ls /tmp/adt-libpng/
<pitti> apt0t-build-stderr  apt0t-build-stdout  log
<pitti> jibel: ^
<pitti> jibel: so the empty binaries/ is gone as well now; I don't think there's anything else to clean up now
<pitti> jibel: it's only installed on node02 for now, in case you want to play around
<pitti> I'll install the official debs tomorrow when they are in Debian and synced into trusty
<pitti> (althuogh they shouldn't look any different from my home-built one)
<balloons> DanChapman, ping
<elfy> balloons: the ki7mt ones - looked like server stuff from memory - no idea here whether they'd be right or wrong
<balloons> elfy, yep no worries. I finished everything but those I believe
<elfy> and I'm trying to ping my own qa team for in-house stuff so as to not bother others
<DanChapman> balloons, pong
<elfy> DanChapman: bit rude :p
<DanChapman> elfy :-D
<pitti> jibel: rolled out everywhere now; I'll start a loop which runs all our autopkgtests on the four nodes, so that I can have a look at the logs/success rate tomorrow
<elfy> DanChapman: I see some green at jenkins for us now finally ...
<DanChapman> elfy yeah finally running again. :-D
 * DanChapman prods balloons 0--
<pitti> jibel: ok, started (all except linux and libreoffice, and the known-bad maas* tests); if you see smoke coming out of those nodes, you know why :-)
<balloons> hey DanChapman
<jibel> pitti, Excellent, thanks!
<balloons> so DanChapman there's a few ap tests out there, I saw you reviewing some and leaving comments about where to put them
<balloons> shall we clean that stuff up?
<DanChapman> balloons, sure :-) the desktop tests?
<balloons> DanChapman, yes those things :-) I saw Jackson and some others left some MP's to review
<DanChapman> balloons, cool :-) Yes so do you mean shall we clean up the MP's or something else?
<balloons> DanChapman, I was hoping to merge or give feedback on all the mp's yes
<balloons> I saw you had started on some so I thought I'd ping you
<DanChapman> balloons, yes so adam/ disc0tech is working on rhythmbox, ive been in contact with him over that MP  via email which i will put a copy of the convo's into the MP for clarity. I believe he is going to improve on the current MP so I will note that
<balloons> Yes, I assumed so as I remember having some chats with him
<DanChapman> balloons, err lderan's branch I havn't ran myself so I can't comment on that one and senan's branch was still flaky last time we spoke, i'll run it again to see what it's like now
<balloons> DanChapman, let me know if you need any help or confirmations / etc. I'd just like to provide feedback on all those mp's and merge anything that can be merged :-)
<lderan> DanChapman, okay
<DanChapman> balloons, Yuk emailing a convo to an MP comes out looking horrid :-S anyway feel free to confirm any of them, you can do lderan's if you want? ;p
<DanChapman> lderan howdy o/
<lderan> DanChapman, :P hello
<balloons> DanChapman, sorry I didn't respond because I saw lderan appear :-)
<elfy> I'm watching that balloons guy :p
<teward> ... i have never had a program EVER take so long to build inside of an schroot before... o.o
<balloons> lol elfy .. so much fun with tests today
<elfy> :p
<balloons> sometimes feels like for every fire you put out, two more appear
<elfy> I know - I've done that lot for you, checked a bunch of our stuff for our next package call, changed stuff, did merge request, synced the tracker, 2 meetings
<elfy> some other stuff
<elfy> you get paid though :p
<balloons> hehe.. you get more props
<balloons> as you should
<elfy> ha ha ha
<teward> balloons: i take it the bug triager role is getting people's names on the QA team's wiki page, I'm seeing bug triage, SRU, etc. showing up more now.
<balloons> are you seeing output too?
<balloons> yes, more people are adding there names, it's good to see
<teward> i'm going to add my name there, but I have to put a "NOTE: THis wiki page is outdated, and may be updated at any time" section on my wiki page first.
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm carrying on fixing other locale test failures in calendar app, failures that don't have to do with the bug found yesterday
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh
<Noskcaj> balloons, Thanks for the merge review. I have a few more packaging things to do first, but i'll get to fixing that eventually
<balloons> Noskcaj, your most welcome. Trying to get through all the autopilot reviews this afternoon
<balloons> * you are
<balloons> Noskcaj, I believe I can merge this one though? https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/xfce4-screenshooter/+merge/199723
<Noskcaj> balloons, yeah, that's all good
<balloons> oO it's using processmanager.. ugh
<balloons> no introspection eh? ohh well
<Noskcaj> most xfce stuff doesn't introspect
<balloons> yea, sadness
<Noskcaj> still, gthumb is huge and needs tests. That will keep me busy
<balloons> can you add anything else to the test?
<Noskcaj> not that i know how
<Noskcaj> even my gthumb thing is as much as i can do
<balloons> Noskcaj, with process manager it gets a bit more fun, but I'm wondering if you could check a hotkey or something
<balloons> Noskcaj, it seems lderan is also working on gthumb; https://code.launchpad.net/~lderan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+merge/202335
<Noskcaj> i think i'll leave xubuntu autopilot to him, i still can't make stuff work
<balloons> Noskcaj,  I did leave a comment on your screenshooter.. can we hit a hotkey and check the app response?
<Noskcaj> balloons, I don't think so
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm not familar with the app, but does it change at all after pressing the hotkey to take a shot for instance?
<balloons> something simple and basic.. if possible.. beyond checking that it runs without crashing
<balloons> which is quite useful ;-)
<Noskcaj> maybe using PrntScrn to open it?
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes, good example
<Noskcaj> gulp, now i have to do that, don't i
<balloons> I believe Noskcaj :-)
 * Noskcaj add that to the todo list
<balloons> ty Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> now to try and unbreak the multiplayer games of trusty
<lderan> Noskcaj, you can use process manager to find if a window is open with a specific name if that helps :)
<Noskcaj> lderan, trust me, it's faster you do it than someone teaches me
<lderan> okay :) tho if you do want it teaching then let me know
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-24
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, what is the result of autopkgtest on ARM, is it stable?
<pitti> jibel: two nodes finished their quarter of tests this morning, two more are still running
<pitti> libnih hung and one node got firefox etc.
<pitti> jibel: but so far the tests are progressing well indeed, no crashes or anything \o/
<pitti> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/fails-armhf.txt
<pitti> jibel: these are my notes so far for tests "pandas" to "z.."
<pitti> jibel: I'm re-running the failed ones on my amd64 LXC to see which ones fail due to LXC, and which ones are ARM specific
<pitti> jibel: would it be possible to use your superpowers to install byobu or at least screen on wazn?
<pitti> I already had to interrupt a test run due to my reboot
<jibel> pitti, it is much more reliable than Pandaboards
<pitti> indeed
<pitti> I'm quite happy about them
<jibel> pitti, how much slower than x86 is it?
<pitti> jibel: hm, I didn't make precise measurements yet, and I ran these tests without apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<pitti> but compared to the ones I'm currently running on x86 (I'll brief you in a minute), my gut feeling is factor 2 to 4
<pitti> most tests are really IO/network bound due to having to install lots of dependencies
<jibel> pitti, screen is installed
<pitti> jibel: thank you
<pitti> jibel: so, doko asked me to run all our autopkgtests against https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/python3 which flips the default python3 to 3.4
<pitti> jibel: so I took our list of autopkgtests, removed the ones which are obviously not related to python and are big (linux, libo, and the like), divided them in four, and started running a quarter each on alderamin, aldebaran, and wazn
<pitti> jibel: their results go into ~auto-package-testing/py34-$pkgname
<pitti> jibel: I run them serially, so that they don't take too many resources away from the "real" autopkgtests
<pitti> jibel: I now want to do the same on albali, but it's configured differently; is that still the user ~usit, or ~auto-package-testing? both exist, but I don't know how to log in as usit
<jibel> pitti, for historical reason jenkins is running under usit. I can sudo to it but if you don't retoaded can give you access
<pitti> jibel: or could I just ask you to start running the tests there?
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6807223/ is the command (run-run-adt-test path might need adjusting)
<pitti> jibel: otherwise I'll distribute them evenly to the other three nodes; they ought to have enough horsepower anywa
<pitti> y
<jibel> pitti, it is running on albali
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> jibel: I see py34-python-tornado/ already, so it's working
<pitti> jibel: btw, the failures are not that specific to a clear subset of packages; I think it might be best to run them for all packages, and only consider failures in britney if the test ever worked
<jibel> pitti, I changed the workspace to ~usit/py34/
<pitti> jibel: not only on arm, but on all platforms; that would also stop blocking packages with new autopkgtests which are broken
<jibel> pitti, and there is a log in /tmp/run-adt-py34.log
<pitti> jibel: ah, so you can remove /var/lib/ubuntu-iso-testing/py34-python-tornado ?
<jibel> yes
<pitti> nice, so  I can tail
<jibel> pitti, agreed, in britney we should consider only regression
<jibel> +s
<pitti> jibel: did you get any autopkgtest fail/fixed notifications today? I didn't
<pitti> and I got some yesterday, but some were missing, too
<pitti> and we definitively got failures this morning due to some uninstallability and VM failures
<pitti> I fixed the uninstallability and retried the packages, so it's all good now, but I didn't get mail
<jibel> pitti, nothing, only notifications from ubiquity tests
<pitti> yay. not.
<jibel> pitti, I asked the CI team, now waiting of UK to wake up
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> jibel: btw, some failures were due to having en_US locale on the nodes; I fixed the nodes and their containers to use en_US.UTF-8 now, and re-ran a few tests which looked like they failed due to that
<knome> balloons, plong, we need to dicsuss -qa logos ;)
<jibel> pitti, configuration of precise amd64 with all of main finally finished. 8125 packages, 54GB. I didn't install extra kernels, and skipped cgroup-lite (fails in a container) and the following packages fail to install on Precise http://paste.ubuntu.com/6807376/
<jibel> I'll do an upgrade to Trusty an see how it goes before automating it.
<jibel> pitti, that was quick :) It cannot calculate the upgrade
<jibel> pitti, python-sip is held back due to python-kde4
<pitti> jibel: heavy trucking :)
<pitti> jibel: sip> ah, does that need another rebuild due to an ABI change?
<jibel> pitti, I dont think so, python-kde4 depends on sip-api-10.1 which is provided by python-sip
<jibel> pitti, ah, kde-runtime has been demoted to universe
<pitti> jibel: ah, I guess that'll hit us quite often for upgrades
<pitti> packages being un-upgradeable due to universe demotion
<jibel> so the whole kde stack is not upgradeable
<jibel> pitti, how should it be handled?
<pitti> jibel: I think for this case we should enable universe for the dist-upgrade
<pitti> jibel: and limit the "main only" requirement for an upgrade of the default install
<pitti> the latter really ought to work without universe
<pitti> but as "all of main" includes the other flavours which used to live in main, it's not going to work with main only, I'm afraid
<pitti> and "main only" is also interesting for servers
<jibel> pitti, okay, I'll enable universe to see if it improves the situation. We already have profiles with main only for desktop and server
<jibel> meh, 414 packages are going to be removed. 1147 new packages are going to
<jibel> be installed. 6523 packages are going to be upgraded
<jibel> :/
<pitti> jibel: i. e. "takes effing long", but "upgrade calculated successfully"?
<pitti> jibel: I take it that doesn't fit into RAM/ephemeral any more?
<jibel> pitti, yup, pressing Y, and see the result on monday :)
<pitti> there, data center, no weekend for you!
<jibel> pitti, I'm trying with an ephemeral on disk
<jibel> that won't fit in memory, the download only is 10GB
<pitti> jibel: this is at least as much a test for overlayfs as for apt/dpkg :)
<pitti> jibel: btw, the espeak-data workaround landed after the a2 freeze; /me checks current jenkins whether that shows as fixed now
<pitti> jibel: ah, can we re-run http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-quantal-trusty-desktop-amd64/ ?
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: last run was two days ago, then we didn't have the fix yet
<jibel> pitti, oh sure, I'll setup a periodic run
<pitti> jibel: i. e. is it safe to just click on "play"?
<pitti> poor wazn
<jibel> pitti, it is
<pitti> these upgrade tests, your "all of main", plus my "python3.4" ones
<jibel> + image smoketests
<pitti> oh, I thought these were on albali
<pitti> jibel: ok, starting upgrade-ubuntu-quantal-trusty-desktop-amd64
<jibel> pitti, scheduled at 1934UTC every days
<pitti> jibel: btw, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/Upgrade%20Testing/ is empty, but https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=upgrade has them; is that a problem for retoaded?
<slickymaster> morning all
<jibel> pitti, yeah, he'd like to wait for rick and create the view next week. it is tracked in RT67161
<pitti> jibel: cheers
<pitti> jibel: meh, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-quantal-trusty-desktop-amd64//6 failed again; it still got the previous espeak version without the workaround :/
<pitti> the new one landed in trusty 17 hours ago, maybe squid is lagging behind or so
<pitti> but these run automatically now, right? so I'll just check on Monday
<jibel> pitti, I'll have a look, on another system the version is correct
<jibel>   Installed: 1.46.02-0ubuntu1
<jibel>   Candidate: 1.47.11-1ubuntu1
<pitti> no hurry/worry for now
<jibel> during this Quantal upgrade dpkg reloaded its database 132 times :)
<jibel> pitti, albali is done with py34 autopkgtests
<jibel> pitti, do you want the results somewhere?
<pitti> jibel: yep, let me scp them (already done for two other boxes; aldebaran was still busy)
<pitti> jibel: they are all on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/autopkgtest-py34/, so you can clean up
<pitti> jibel: I'll clean up on the other three boxes
<jibel> pitti, done, thanks
<pitti> jibel: *phew*, I'm done staring at test logs all day; I sent results to u-devel@
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone!
<elfy> cya pitti
<jibel> pitti, I've read your post, it is very good. Have a nice week end.
<cgoldberg> balloons, just saw your post with the core-apps contributor stats... awesome stuff!  on a related note, I'm gonna update my gource video for core-apps.. did you ever see this one I did in november?  http://coreygoldberg.blogspot.com/2013/11/gource-visualization-of-ubuntu-touch.html
<balloons> cgoldberg, yes I remember it well
<balloons> good idea :-)
<cgoldberg> balloons, cool.. I'll make one either today and this weekend
<balloons> there's a new app as well, reminders :-)
<balloons> hallo dkessel
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<balloons> Happy Friday to you all.. Happy Saturday to you Noskcaj :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<Letozaf_> balloons, happy Friday to you too :)
<dkessel_> hello balloons. hm. seems xchat still is not unminimized but launched a second time...
<dkessel_> how are you? it's been a busy start of the year for me...
<balloons> dkessel_, I'm doing well. Just had to run the dog to the vet, but he'll be ok, so :-)
<dkessel_> good to hear that :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found another issue with calendar-app and dates: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwSy2uwGals0cmFjcEtHbVVXVUE/edit
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( sorry for your dog
<balloons> awesome Letozaf_ .. looks like the current Year is instead the current date and time
<balloons> as a unix timestamp :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, and it's not today 24 but 23 yesterday
<balloons> Thanks for the thoughts.. The hard part now is getting him to take it easy so he recovers
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I upload this to the bug I reported or open another one
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think this is a bit different.. how did it come up?
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh yes I think it will be hard, dogs don't like to stay calm
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was trying to fix other locale issues and had a test on year tab that didn't work due to locale so I was looking for another way to run the test in autopilot vis
<Letozaf_> balloons, looking for something to inspect in autopilot vis made me run into this
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I report another bug ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, which page is it on?
<balloons> we can look into the qml file a bit
<balloons> it might simply be misnamed
<balloons> but yes, this would be a separate bug I think
<Letozaf_> balloons, the page should be YearView.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons,  property var currentYear: DateExt.today();
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. so indeed it's showing up as per the qml.. but property var currentYear: DateExt.today(); is not going to be equal to the currentYear :-)
<balloons> so it's a bug perhaps in the naming
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok but shouldn't it be 24 Jan instead of 23 Jan ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, today = 24 not 23
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh, well right, hehe
<balloons> so that might be a side effect of your bug from yesterday
<balloons> I get it now :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, don't think it important though that property might not be usede
<Letozaf_> used
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm not sure if it's better I wait for that bug to be fixed to continue with locale issues in test failures as I'm finding other properties with weired dates
<balloons> Letozaf_, I would link what you found and say you see lots of weird dates
<balloons> and you are right, they are probably connected
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<dkessel_> good night, bb
<balloons> Letozaf_, calendar hack day is monday
<balloons> we can poke the devs then :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, right! good idea
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-25
<disc0tech> Good morning, I have a question, I setup a VM using TestDrive/Virtual Box using Trusty a couple of weeks ago, and have been using it for developing / testing autopilot tests.  I should probably upgrade to the latest Alpha - should I rebuild the VM from scratch?  Or just run apt-get upgrade?
<Noskcaj> In the VM running apt-get dist-upgrade will be enough
<disc0tech> thanks, will do that
<senan> DanChapman: Good Eve :D
<DanChapman> hey senan
<senan> DanChapman: what can we do for the scan remote folder dialog..its a separate dialog..is it possible to catch it using autopilot ?
<DanChapman> senan, if you can get the pid of the dialog you could use get_proxy_object_for_existing_process but since we will not have an external network connection when running in the lab I wouldn't say it's a priority feature to be testing, I'd say cover all other options and then come back to it :-)
<senan> DanChapman: Can you please take a look at the current code and give me some suggestion on the To Do's
<senan> DanChampan: I'm not sure what all things I need to do in that now
<senan> DanChapman: how do I call the get_proxy_object_for_existing_process
<senan> DanChapman: I got the pid by using ps .. do I need to import any library for the function
<senan> DanChapman: I got the following error while using the proxy_object call http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813637/
<DanChapman> senan you need to import get_proxy_object_for_exisitng_process then do 'proxy_obj = get_proxy_object_for_existing_process(pid) see http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/introspection.html
<senan> DanChapman : Can you please review my code ?
<senan> DanChapman : Is it possible to set focus to an editbox explicitly ?
<DanChapman> senan, if you update the MP i'll review it that way :-) Yes use the keyboard focused_type context manager. It will get the entries focus for you
<senan> DanChapman : OK. I've managed to get the connect_to_server dlg and not trying to enter the server name :)
<DanChapman> senan awesome :-D
<senan> DanChapman : Is it possible to wait until some operation to finish instead of using sleep
<senan> DanChapman, pused my new changes
<senan> DanChapman, Can you please check and let me know what all things needs to be done ?
<senan> DanChapman: I think I've completed almost everything...need your valuable suggestions to proceed :D
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-19
<elopio> good morning.
<elopio> I'm solving some problems with my isp. It might take some more time.
<elopio> seems a little better now.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-20
<elopio> good morning
<paulliu> elopio: hi. So did you send me the patch already?
<paulliu> elopio: or should we do MR first?
<elopio> paulliu: not yet, sorry. I've pushed a couple of small details, but until today I have time to really focus on this.
<elopio> give me a couple of hours.
<paulliu> elopio: ok. Thanks.
<elopio> paulliu: do you have any progress on the other indicators?
<paulliu> elopio: I'm looking into the power indicators now.
<paulliu> elopio: Currently working on the Notification Dialogs.
<elopio> paulliu: that's cool. Thanks.
<rhuddie> elopio, hello
<elopio> hello rhuddie.
<elopio> I saw some of your branches landed.
<elopio> are the jenkins issues solved?
<rhuddie> elopio, yes 3 landed, but the jenkins errors look genuine. At least I can reproduce 2 of the 3: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/757/testReport/
<elopio> rhuddie: can you fix them? Or do you need a hand?
<rhuddie> elopio, 1 of them seems an easy fix. Mouse.create() is called in setUp() so it fails on device: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/tests/functional/test_input_stack.py#L373
<rhuddie> elopio, the other seems trickier, and I cannot reproduce test_find_matching_connections_attempts_multiple_times, that passes for me
<elopio> rhuddie: I see. I don't get why we get the errors only sometimes. But that skip seems to be better at the test case level, I agree.
<elopio> rhuddie: ok, please MP the other one. We'll discuss about it on the meeting.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok. I'll do that
<elopio> pitti: balloons: can you guys update me about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-session/+bug/1376423 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1376423 in Ubuntu Touch session manager "Provide script to set up a temporary user session" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> ahh yes, I meant to ask pitti about that as well
<elopio> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/update_simpleui_qttest-2/+merge/246806 should be ready for a new review.
 * thomi looks
<thomi> elopio: much better - I approved. Want me to top-approve as well?
<elopio> thomi: I wanted benjamin to take a look before that.
<thomi> elopio: ok
<elopio> I'm going for lunch.
<elopio> see you qas
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you see my note about rssreader?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I am looking at in now :)
<balloons> awesome
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-21
<alesage> project-team https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test/+merge/247079 when you have a moment
 * veebers looks
<alesage> charles FYI ^^
<veebers> alesage, charles: diffline 26, this seems odd to me as _get_device_emulation_scenarios should take care of this
<charles> veebers, ack
<alesage> veebers, ok will test without
<charles_> I wonder if we're doing the setup wrong -- if I just comment out difflines 28-29, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/9800069/
<veebers> charles, alesage: I believe line 23 is incorrect and you won't be getting any scenarios.
<veebers> device_emulation_scenarios should just be named scenarios
<alesage> veebers, I think we're both EODing, just leave some notes?  and we'll serve in AM
<veebers> ack, I'm currently leaving notes on the MP. Mentioned some quick fires here for realtime convo
<charles> veebers, thanks for both :)
<veebers> charles: no worries :-)
<charles> looks like you're right about line 23
<veebers> I'm always right about line 23
<veebers> heh, perhaps thats enough coffee for today :-P
<alesage> veebers hah
<sak> hey balloons. I hope you don't mind but I had to correct some grammar errors on the ubuntu-emulator wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<dhooligan> Hey is anyone around that can help a new contributor?
<dhooligan> I'm installing a package with bzr and it says OUT-OF-DATE. Will this need to be fixed? I have an easy-to-do bug ready.
<balloons> the package is out of date or?
<balloons> bzr pull will update the branch
<dhooligan> it was with a bzr branch command
<dhooligan> bzr pull also gives the line "Packaging branch status: OUT-OF-DATE"
<balloons> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-getting-the-source.html?
<dhooligan> Here is the bug that I am trying to complete if it helps. (I got it off of the papercuts website) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/1177132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1177132 in iptables (Ubuntu) "iptables-save fails silently when run as non-root user" [Undecided,Triaged]
<dhooligan> Yeah, I was just looking at that page. I was hoping it wouldn't have actually been an issue
<dhooligan> On a side note would you know how to find more recent easy bugs? Papercuts seems to be all 3 years old. I just found the Harvest page and most of those seem to be outdated as well
<balloons> dhooligan, you can sort bugs by bitesize and see what is newer
<balloons> or look at bugs for your favorite project. if you ask on a list, someone is sure to send you there pet bug to fix :-)
<aikidouke> question...have lub 32 daily build in a vm and trying to get systemd running
<aikidouke> added the init line recommended and ran update grub, but get kernel panic on boot
<aikidouke> is there anything else i need to do?
<aikidouke> answered my own question...no trying to test w/o sufficient caffeine, sorry
<paulliu> alesage: hi. About indicator-power-autopilot-test.
<alesage> paulliu, hiya
<paulliu> alesage: I don't know how to adjust the battery percentage.
<paulliu> alesage: let me push a branch. wait
<alesage> paulliu, ok let me open the code one sec--do you have a branch going?
<paulliu> alesage: lp:~paulliu/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test-20150121
<paulliu> alesage: when I run test111, it doesn't show the notifications. And also the battery icon is still full.
<alesage> paulliu, ok, note that you'll need a special build of indicator-power (if you're copying charles' and my work)
<alesage> paulliu, I can show you how to do that in a second
<paulliu> alesage: ok.
<alesage> paulliu, sorry catching up with you :) , another minute
<alesage> paulliu, the indicator-power branch is here lp:~charlesk/indicator-power/custom-bus-for-upower , branch that and build and install (and please let me know if you need help with)
<alesage> paulliu, cool test btw :)
<paulliu> alesage: ok. I'll try it.
<paulliu> alesage: thanks a lot.
<alesage> paulliu, happy to help
<alesage> paulliu, let me know if you get stuck
<elopio> paulliu: I've send you an email about the display branch, and made the MP for you to review.
<balloons> ping elfy
<elfy> pong balloons
<balloons> elfy, with ugj coming up and alpha 2 rumbling along, testing is kicking into gear and the pain points around getting a usb key to install ubuntu seems to be growing. Thoughts on making this better / easier for folks?
<balloons> I know you have opinions on this :-)
<elfy> fix bugs?
<elfy> make things work properly?
<elfy> not really sure what else I could say :D
<elfy> I tried the ubuntu tool recently - but can't remember if it was vivid with vivid iso failed or vivid with trusty iso failed
<balloons> elfy, my thought was perhaps to recommend other tools that provide a better experience perhaps. Or at least give alternatives, since folks are commonly hitting issues with what we recommend now
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> well I have had issues with dd/unetbootin and the ubuntu tool tbh
<balloons> I'm loathe to broaden the recommendations, but if you are really having that much trouble using the default tools, and we can't fix them . . .
<balloons> elfy, so how is that possible that nothing works?
<elfy> because I know how to get around the issue I suppose
<elfy> ummm
<elfy> I can check what happens with tools from a vivid and trusty install
<balloons> well I mean; if nothing works are we blaming the image or the usb key or ?
<elfy> so if nothing else we can have a crib sheet
<elfy> pretty sure that the big issue is this bug 1325801
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<elfy> not used dd for a while
<elfy> nor have I tried Nik's mkusb tool either
<elfy> balloons: when is ugj?
<elfy> that's my main worry atm - we're not doing a2
<balloons> elfy, 2 weeks
<balloons> I mean, if mkusb is the way to go... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/isotesting
<elfy> balloons: I'll spend a bit of time trying 'the tools we know' and see where we are over the next day or so
<elfy> I can do vivid images from trusty and vivid install
<elfy> not got a utopic to work with anymore
<balloons> I guess having a single alternative is ok; if you're willing to try things and come up with a good suggestion I think it's worth adding
<balloons> I usually just dd things myself
<elfy> I always end up searching for dd syntax ...
<elfy> and I rarely manage to get one to boot either :p
<elfy> balloons: have you got a utopic install that you can check things with?
<balloons> elfy, only a vm sadly. Everything's upgraded or is LTS
<elfy> funny that - exactly the same situation here :D
<elfy> perhaps a mail to the QA list from the Community QA Manager asking if anyone still has one and can spend an hour checking 3 or 4 options and reporting back
<balloons> elfy, we could openly poll folks. So we have mkusb, testdrive, usb startup creator, unetbootin; what else do people use?
<elfy> balloons: afaik testdrive=vbox and vbox is working for me
<balloons> it all works for me
<balloons> so . . . ;-(
<elfy> heh
<paulliu> elopio: ok. I'll review that tomorrow.
<elfy> balloons: ok - bbs - got 2 to reboot with now
<elfy> balloons: ok so I have booted with dd/unetbootin/sdc and mkusb(which is more or less a front end for dd) all all work ok creating vivid images while using vivid
<balloons> right, hehe, awesome..
<elfy> I can't remember having these issues during the LTS test cycle tbh
<balloons> elfy, so there's no problem then?
<elfy> balloons: well ... depends if people that are testing this are starting from vivid doesn't it?
<balloons> elfy, they are most likely to be running the lts or potentially utopic. Since it's hard to nail down exactly why folks are having trouble with this, it's hard to fix it. I mean, installing a stable version of ubuntu requires the same thing
<balloons> there is nothing special about testing in burning an image
<elfy> yea, let me see what gives writing images from lts and utopic
<elfy> and no - there's nothing special about it I agree - but regardless of that - people have had problems
<knome> balloons, i'll start pestering you with questions about the wiki now... if you run away, i will find you
<knome> balloons, what's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre actually used for?
<knome> does people check who is listed on that page when they want an expert on subject X?
<knome> or is it just for measuring something?
<knome> where's the statistics?
<balloons> knome, nice.. it's been that kind of day, so bring it
<balloons> knome, honestly, I guess it's a wiki thing. folks wanted to be able to state what they do since qa is so large
<knome> yes, but is that information used by anyone?
<knome> another question...
<knome> is there any reason why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest isn't merged with the calendar page?
<knome> (or the other way)
<balloons> knome, the question is impossible to answer beyond myself. I have used the page, but I don't personally use it
<balloons> re: hackfests, open to suggestions for merging into the calendar page. That page also talks about what hackfests are
<knome> any way to make the "Getting Involved" section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam any shorter?
<knome> it's currently a long list and anybody would have a hard time following that
<knome> let alone when you've just started
<balloons> knome, edit it? :-p Of course, our landing page has gotten large again
<balloons> I like to have small landing pages
<knome> me too
<knome> next one:
<knome> do we have documentation on creating USB sticks?
<knome> and if yes, why is that behind so many links?
<balloons> see the earlier discussion, but yes
<knome> is testdrive actually still working/actively used?
<balloons> look at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop; has howto's for linux/win/mac
<balloons> i still occasionally use testdrive, but it does seem it will forever be py2 and is more or less critical bugs only
<knome> so would it make sense to start phasing that out
<balloons> yes, I think so. It's worth discussing how we suggest folks test as it's become a pain point since people are using usb sticks now, and often running into issues
<balloons> there's nothing special about testing in this regard. making a bootable usb is not specific to testing; running a vm is the same
<knome> ok, let's go through "Getting Involved" on the landing page more deeper
<knome> from the "Joining" tasks, which ones are *actually* *required* ?
<balloons> if I can make an argument back; I would actually rather we didn't have any specific instructions on creating a usb stick or running a virtual machine
<knome> ok... as long as such instructions exist, and they work for every cycle (and updated if needed), that's okay
<balloons> well; I mean there's nothing specific to testing. We should have good docs and help on running virtual machines and creating images, but that's in the context of the community
<balloons> imho
<balloons> I say this because I'd rather we kept our efforts on things that are specific to testing
<balloons> plenty to document there :-)
<balloons> sure, I can review the wiki with you. Reducing the landing page will help
<knome> i'll start doing that
<knome> expect flood in the mailbox
<balloons> thanks knome. I really do like others eyeballs on things like the wiki
 * knome facepalms at the wiki
<knome> balloons, let's start with this facelift.
<knome> now the next step would be to clean the role pages and the FAQ
<knome> at least IMO
<knome> would help to have a unified banner for each tester role which summarized the most common role tasks and characteristics
<knome> and what i think is weird is that the first thing that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester says after the summary is "we can help if you get stuck"
 * balloons looks
<balloons> I like the revamped page alot
<knome> do you mind me removing any references to testdrive i find?
<balloons> why is that?
<knome> i'll leave the pages related to it, but i'd rather not see mentions of it if the QA lead doesn't know if it works or not
<balloons> I mean, why remove.. ahh
<knome> who supports using testdrive?
<balloons> the walkthrough still recommends it
<knome> why isn't it mentioned before anything else in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentInstall
<knome> the walkthrough can do this or that
<knome> but if that doesn't reflect the real situation, it's a useless walkthrough
<balloons> I'm not opposed. As I said, I think I'd rather reduce our docs in that area, but others might not agree
<knome> if somebody comes asking here how to use testdrive, what do you tell them?
<knome> i know elfy says he doesn't use it and that there are other ways you can get started
<balloons> they are free to use it; it works for me and I think I use it every cycle
<knome> so is it the number one suggested (and supported) tool?
<balloons> knome, as we were talking about it currently is yes, but I think we should consider / change it
<knome> ok
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentInstall
<balloons> we currently say use testdrive, use a vm, then move to real hardware
<knome> since that page is the first link that is supposed to explain installing a development release, it should have at least links to the instructions on how to set up a VM - and how to create an USB stick
<knome> for testers, is this task list in the right priority order?
<knome> 1) exploratory testing
<knome> 2) bug triaging
<knome> 3) manual testing
<knome> shouldn't at least 2 be 3?
<knome> i thought the bug triagers did 2...
 * elfy wanders off to make a cuppa before reading all of this ... 
<knome> elfy, it's probably not worth it, it's a lot of knome whining ;)
<balloons> for testers, I would say exploratory, manual, triaging
<knome> wouldn't triaging be "other activity" ?
<balloons> true yes
<elfy> balloons: on the earlier discussion - using utopic to create vivid images - dd/sdc and mkusb all work as expected, unetbootin gets the com32 error, which you can force by <tab> then running unetbootin
<balloons> triaging techinically would be under the triager role
<elfy> knome: heh - I'd *never* expect that - but I'll read it nonetheless :D
<knome> balloons, it is also there...
<knome> balloons, i've moved the triaging part to other activities for tester
<balloons> k
<knome> feel free to disagree, but if we're making up these roles, i don't think two roles should have the same "main" activities
<balloons> elfy, sounds about right.. unetbootin is a little funny sometimes, but the others working make sense, as I don't know why they wouldn't or don't
<knome> if the others work without exceptions, why aren't they covered in (our) tutorials?
<knome> there are too many pages under QATeam and Testing.
<knome> it's impossible to find all the information from those pages even if you know how to get around
<elfy> balloons: agreed - but I'm still not convinced about sdc
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/KeyPositions
<knome> is that accurate?
<knome> why isn't it listed under Contact?
<balloons> elfy, sdc?
<elfy> the ubuntu one - not typing that long name out :)
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/KeyPositions looks really ancient
<knome> like 2013-02
<elfy> I'd say ...
<elfy> Forums feedback coordinator - Murat Gunes - who? what?
<knome> i know pleia2 will hate me this, but my proposal is:
<knome> delete the page.
<balloons> I don't believe I've ever seen such a page
<knome> if somebody longs for it, the page history is still there to be reverted back
<balloons> already deleted
<balloons> it's from 2008
<knome> ;)=
<knome> balloons, anything else in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Index you see that can be deleted?
<balloons> elfy, ahh yes, I'm not convinced persay either, but it's the official tool; we recommend on downloads, etc
<elfy> well - not quite sure what reponse I should give to that :)
<balloons> interesting . . .  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Drinking%20our%20own%20champagne
<elfy> here you go, this is the official tool, hopefully it'll work for you - it does usually :D
<knome> balloons, wonder what the phillw subpage(s) are for, looks like a copy of the main stuff
<knome> maybe some drafting/sandboxing area
<knome> but i'm off to sauna
<balloons> knome, yes exactly
<knome> i will be back later though :P
<balloons> knome, ooo
<knome> beware!
<knome> -->
<balloons> ohh.. man could I use a sauna
<balloons> a proper one
<knome> balloons, welcome to visit us... ;)
<knome> swoosh ->
<balloons> enjoy!
<elfy> balloons: so how do you even use testdrive when you already have iso's - because File Open doesn't do it like the wiki says
<balloons> file open on ?
<elfy> and if you want to change the default caches - manual typing of patchs?
<balloons> elfy, I'm happy to continue our conversation about what we should recommend. I'd rather focus on that, then ask too many questions about testdrive
<balloons> if it is testdrive, then we do have to attend to those details
<elfy> okey doke - I was just having a look at it
<elfy> personally I would not recommend it
<balloons> I do use it, but honestly it's simpler to justuse zsync
<elfy> yea
<elfy> once a cycle I change my alias's for 32 and 64 bit
<balloons> ahh yea, the cache folders.. They are hidden and when I use it I end up trying to copy to it, etc
<elfy> balloons: so - won't get to it tonight now, but tomorrow I'll check the state of making a bootable vivid on the lts
<elfy> I'm not sure that recommending dd is going to be useful - if someone has just shown up and just started using linux
<elfy> that could go horribly wrong for them
<elfy> mkusb is only available from a PPA atm
<elfy> unetbootin has issues - at least in utopic
<balloons> right, hence sdc, which again is the recommended way to install ubuntu
<balloons> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<elfy> but - that's the bug I ref'd above
<elfy> so yea - we appear to be looking at tool
<elfy> even though it does sometimes cause issues for people - though tbh - I stopped using it 3 or so cycles ago - seems to be more stable now
<elfy> perhaps I'll just check how that does from trusty
<balloons> I would rather see us offload maintaining tools like this and directions; it's not core to testing. We care about you testing the image
<balloons> in other words, I would rather we linked to directions for creating a usb stick of ubuntu (any image of ubuntu), using tools for doing so
<balloons> does that make sense?
<elfy> balloons: it does make sense of course :)
<balloons> lol, it's a change from before and I think it's the best way to go forward
<balloons> but my mind is definitely open
<elfy> I'm just rather ... about recommending something that I've had issues with I guess
<elfy> just doing vivid from trusty now - then I'll see what happens
<elfy> it's all a whole lot quicker once you've got around to using an ssd :)
 * balloons still uses mechanical spinning things
<elfy> data is on those
<elfy> balloons: ok so ... the results are in
<elfy> vivid image created on a trusty sdc - com32 error
<alesage> veebers, you around?  I'm going to be doing the last of this autopilot test with charles in a bit, what's your preferred form of fixture?  do you want context manager?
<veebers> alesage: a fixtures.Fixture can be used as a context manager. One mo I'll look up a good example
<alesage> veebers, ok didn't realize, had tinkered with just making the enter and exit previously, would appreciate thx
<veebers> alesage: in the autopilot source: tests/functional/fixtures.py (for instance ExecutableScript)
<alesage> veebers, great thanks, will have a look
<alesage> veebers, stay tuned for some reviews after a while ;)
<veebers> there are ~3 fixtures in there, should be good example. Will do :-)
<elfy> balloons: so - in conclusion I'm currently happy to recommend sdc - for use in utopic and vivid
<elfy> dd worked ok for me too
<balloons> elfy, awesome, glad to hear sdc works. So we should also drop testdrive and recommend zsync (or just downloading it directly by going to the site and clicking the link)
<elfy> doesn't work in trusty :)
<elfy> I would suggest that for people doing drive by testing just go and get the image
<balloons> really? ;-(
<balloons> yes, I agree.. click the link that says image and download it
<elfy> for those doing it more often I'd suggest using zsync yep
<elfy> s/suggest/recommend
<elfy> yea - really - got the com32 error booting a vivid image created on trusty sdc
<balloons> yes, since you can tell them to use zsync to update the image the downloaded previously. At that point they are already coming back for seconds :-)
<elfy> yep
<balloons> elfy, bug number one more time?
<hggdh> if you do only one image, zsync is fine. If you download the whole shebang, I suggest dl-ubuntu-test-iso (from the ubuntu-qa-tools)
<elfy> bug 1325801
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<elfy> hggdh: that means people need to install something
<hggdh> elfy: ah. Indeed.
<elfy> and how do I tell it to not get ubuntu but l/x/k/ubuntu or studio or myth :)
<hggdh> well, it gets the whole thing, for a given arch and release
<elfy> we're not just dealing with testing ubuntu - or if we are I'd best wander off :)
<elfy> hggdh: so it would just grab me a 64 bit xubuntu image?
<elfy> never used it - so don't know anything about it :)
 * elfy looks at the man page ... 
<hggdh> you can restrict more with parameters, like --only=xubuntu --arch=amd64
<balloons> hmm
<elfy> yea seeing that :)
<balloons> I suppose that's a bit more advanced, but nice to know the option exists
<balloons> elfy, awesome the bug has a patch
<hggdh> yes, not for the casual driver-by. But if you do it continuously (like I used to), then having this in the crontab is very nice
<balloons> ohh btw hggdh .. hello!
<elfy> balloons: yea saw various patches all over that bug
<hggdh> balloons: cheers, sir, long time and all that ;-)
<balloons> I wonder how to file bugs against wiki pages, hah!
<balloons> since we have a reasonable way forward, the wiki needs updated
<elfy> hggdh: I might end up using that tool, but currently zsync works for me - especially with alias
<hggdh> elfy: if it works, keep it. dl-ubuntu-test-iso ends up using zsync as well :-)
<elfy> heh
<elfy> I do 32l && 64l and go make a cuppa :)
<hggdh> and I simply sync them all with dl-ubun... around 10:00 UCT
<hggdh> hum. As of now (Precise, Trusty, Utopic, and Vivid... around 90G
<balloons> hggdh, wow
<balloons> not an option for me; metered bandwidth here
<elfy> balloons: so ... dragging this back to what tool :)
<hggdh> well, keep in mind you are zsyncing. So, apart from the current devel, there is not much to download every day
<elfy> are you going to try and get some traction on that bug? or do we just have some sort of doc that people can reference for non-responsive images ?
<balloons> elfy, yea I will watch the bug and push if I can
<balloons> in the meantime, I'd like to convert the wiki to just point at sdc docs and remove our custom instructions I think
<balloons> in addition, I will take knome's advice and gut testdrive mentions
<elfy> ok
<balloons> we can instead just recommend downloading, and talk about zsync somewhere else
<balloons> so to the extent you want to edit the wiki, go for it ;-) I'll writing other docs at the moment
<elfy> I did at one point think about doing something on the rsync page
<elfy> wasn't me wanting to edit wiki's - I'm more interested in xubuntu specific info - but that's likely to come afterwards
<balloons> right, it would be nice to have this for ugj.. that's my goal
<elfy> I read the stuff knome and you were talking about - but it was just words :)
<elfy> as far as ugj is concerned - I'm aiming for being able to help pleia2 - as they'll be doiing some Xubuntu stuff :)
<elfy> and mostly that was about - which tool works
<elfy> anyway - EOD for me - I'll be about tomorrow as always :)
<elfy> goodnight
<knome> nighty elfy!
<elfy> cya knome :)
<knome> yeah, i'm basically "only" interested in xubuntu too, but i can see how fixing the QA wiki helps us
<elfy> that ^^
<balloons> it's the source for this info, so yea, I want to make sure you et la are able to use it
<elfy> yep - anyway - night all :)
<balloons> night!
<knome> balloons, do you have any idea how far the web of links spreads?
<knome> i mean, how many pages are there under Testing/* ...
<knome> i guess i could create an index page for them as well
<balloons> knome, do I want to know? I know there's quite a subtree, of which we only saved some pages
<knome> well i don't know the answer either
<knome> but what i was just thinking in the sauna
<knome> is that we should have a subtree that expands little by little into branches
<knome> not too far, but also not that there is one main page, then a few subpages and a horrible mess of cross-linking
<knome> so to say, we should have a clear path to certain type of information
<knome> if some information is very common, then it should be closer to the main branch
<knome> i think pages like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Bugs could be relatively easily made into one long page
<knome> long pages are usually meh, but pages with ~5 topics and short answers are meh too
<knome> especially if there are many of them
<balloons> hmm.. I'm not sure I'd rather have it as one page
<balloons> but yes, I understand spidering gets thick if you don;t
<knome> well depends how much information there is
<knome> and the real question is: would that information be somewhere else?
<knome> like, what's the status/scope of the launchpad documentation?
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Index
<knome> not too many pages there
<knome> gems of the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Applications
<knome> that's also an orphan
<knome> balloons, fwiw, you probably should subscribe to all QATeam/ and Testing/ pages (along with deletions and such) temporarily
<knome> then you'd know what's happening
<knome> balloons, you might want to go through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/IdeaPool
<balloons> knome, ty'
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/IncompleteBugs
<knome> is that used? last edit from february 2013, looks like a candidate for deletion
<balloons> knome, ack, I would delet
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Kanliot - drafting/sandbox?
<balloons> yep
<knome> deleting
<balloons> how do I sub to all subpages?
<knome> just a sec
<knome> do you want to keep pages like  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Mesa7.6 ?
<knome> go to:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=userprefs&sub=notification
<knome> then check all the boxes (except maybe trivial stuff)
<knome> and in the subscribed pages, add:
<knome> QATeam/.*
<knome> Testing/.*
<balloons> nice, thanks
<knome> the Testing/.* pages have that nasty wiki header that leads people to obsolete pages
<knome> should i overwrite it with the current QATeam header?
<knome> or do we need some of that internal navigation there?
<knome> we can just drop the outdated links too..
<balloons> knome, I guess old pages like, karmic testing, hardytasks make sense to keep
<knome> oki
<knome> i don't touch them then
<balloons> knome, yes I thought I redirect the /testing header to qateam header at one point already
<knome> i don't think a redirect work if it's included
<balloons> ahh, well then :-)
<balloons> I'd hate to duplicate it
<knome> i'll do it
<knome> maybe we'll eventually get to remove all the Testing/* stuff
<balloons> that would really be the ideal thing
<knome> or at least limit it to the "only old stuff for archiving", so that the header could be empty
<balloons> <-- has to run for dinner!
<balloons> knome, if you see the old header, I would remove it at this point
<balloons> what would happen if we deletd the old header?
<balloons> would that do it?
<knome> yes, but
<knome> i wouldn't do that yet
<balloons> an old static page would be ok
<balloons> kk
<knome> since we link to Testing/* pages from QATeam/*
<balloons> right, heh
<knome> if it was empty, there was no easy way to get back
<knome> but once we stop linking there, we can empty the header
<knome> and that would be it
<balloons> gotcha
<knome> so the new header is in place for now
<knome> so should we drop QATeam/phillw?
<knome> or do you want to go through the tree to see if there is something we want to save/move to the actual pages?
<knome> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/BugSampling
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/BugHelperPLBClass
<knome> i guess we want to keep at least the classroom notes
<knome> but what about the first link?
<knome> balloons, what about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ProposedTeamStructure ?
<alesage> veebers, elopio ready for another round https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test/+merge/247079
<elopio> alesage: ack.
<veebers> alesage: ack, just having something to eat, will hitit after that
<elopio> alesage: can you review the one for indicator-display?
<elopio> veebers: thomi: alesage: why are we putting the custom proxy object in a module named helpers, intead of putting them in the module named indicators?
 * alesage waits for agreement among veebers, thomi, elopio
<veebers> alesage, elopio: sounds good to me. I would imagine the apps have a similar layout for precedent?
<elopio> veebers: it's a mess with apps. But that's what I am aiming for. We will have the browser CPO in webbrowser.WebbrowserApp
<elopio> instead of webbrowser.helpers.WebbrowserApp
<veebers> ack, for the CPO no need to have it in helpers
<alesage> sounds decided, I'll make that change veebers, elopio
<elopio> veebers: after you eat, please also take a look at the one with paul, so we agree on a style for these things.
<elopio> alesage: charles: I left my comments on the MP.
<veebers> elopio: sure thing, this is the one right? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/pair_with_paul/+merge/246330
<elopio> veebers: that one.
<veebers> elopio: surely the unity8 tests are python3 only
<elopio> veebers: no, they are currently py2 and py3.
<veebers> elopio: why is that? the devices are py3 only
<elopio> I think we should drop the py2 code. But until we do that, I suppose we need to keep the py2 compatibility.
<veebers> I was certain that they should be py3 only already
<elopio> veebers: I don't know. We were missing some of the test suites ports to py3, so we kept the compatibility on unity and the toolkit.
<elopio> then nobody removed the py2 compatibility from those projects.
<veebers> elopio: This needs to be confirmed. At this stage there is no py2 on the devices so it would seem odd to need py2 support too
<knome> balloons, still there?
<knome> i guess not...
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-22
 * balloons floats in
<knome> oi
<knome> see what i did to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentInstall
<balloons> I'm seeing the updates flow :-)
<elopio> veebers: I assume we can drop it. But to do so we need to change the packaging too. That's certainly not something we have time to do in this release.
<elopio> s/release/iteration.
<veebers> elopio: ack, agreed. It's worth putting on the backlog thought
<veebers> though*
<balloons> knome, that's nice
<knome> balloons, "installing" should be called something else though
<elopio> veebers: can you please make a card for it? for both projects, please.
<knome> and the last section isn't probably fit for that page
<knome> or very useful
<balloons> I always thought 'development install' was a bit weird page, but it's random tidbits loosely tied
<knome> we can definitely rename it now if you want
<elopio> I have the autopilot cards ready. I think the three of them :D
<elopio> will mark it for review.
<veebers> elopio: which cards are they?
<knome> balloons, taking the context into account, that page should describe how to set up an environment to test in
<balloons> woot elopio
<balloons> knome, right.. and how to maintain the enviroment I assume is what the bottom of the page is about
<veebers> elopio: also, that MP looks good, the only style thing I would comment on is the closing paren on a new line (or lack of in this case :-)). diffline lo6 for example.
<elopio> veebers: launching, assertions, and make. I just copied what was in rick's branch :D
<veebers> elopio: I can make the cards, were abouts do I make them?
<veebers> elopio: nice!
<elopio> veebers: lets discuss about the closing parentheses when I return from the gym. I'll ping you.
<knome> balloons, isn't it about maintaining any installed ubuntu system really?
<elopio> thanks for the review.
<veebers> ack, nw
<knome> balloons, and tbh, with ISO testing, you don't really want to "maintain" anything, you just want to destroy after destroying
<knome> balloons, so maybe a more valid point there would be to tell people how to manage their virtual machines
<balloons> knome, well the development install is more about actually running ubuntu devel on your box
<balloons> or machine if you choose
<knome> judging by the context where we are linking to that page, not really
<knome> it's referred to as a guide to get set up for testing
<elopio> veebers: in the UEQA: Projects board.
<veebers> elopio: awesome, thanks sir
<elopio> on the line that's not sanity.
<veebers> heh, is there any sanity in qa? ;-)
<knome> balloons, but i'll happily move the setup guide to somewhere else if you think we need another page for maintaining a development install
<knome> balloons, but really, how does maintaining that differ from maintaining a regular release?
<knome> balloons, now that this bit is done, we can simply link to it from any page that needs instructions on how to set up a development ISO on hardware, or a virtual machine
<knome> balloons, i just changed the "installing" headers to something more suitable
<balloons> knome, the only difference really is partial upgrades
<knome> balloons, technically those can happen with regular desktops as well
<balloons> and you are right; I guess we don't necessarily need to maintain that type of documentation
<knome> balloons, and have happened for me
<balloons> knome, yes I know :-)
<knome> it's much more likely when you are using a non-main server too
<balloons> you are convincing me.. if we can simplify, let's do it
<knome> we can keep it there for now
<knome> until we find a better place or are sure we don't want it
<knome> that being fixed...
<knome> i just understood what is weird with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester
<knome> it talks about setting up a development version before it talks about the activities you can do
<knome> maybe we should list the activities first, then list all the guides that are/might be needed for them
<balloons> the setup? yea, it's being pushed, as is the 'getting stuck'
<knome> i'll do a PoC page for what i think would work well for the role pages
<knome> but tbh, i don't know if we need the subpages for them after i've done this
<knome> :X
<balloons> feel free to directly edit; you certainly aren't going to hurt my feelings :-)
<knome> no, i want to make sure it works
<knome> it might take some time
<balloons> sure, just letting you know
<knome> maybe 15 mins :P
<knome> don't understand me wrong, but i don't mind if your feelings are hurt... if we can improve something ;)
<balloons> knome, LOL.. very very true
<knome> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/TesterN
<balloons> the top chart.. fancy!
 * balloons loves visuals
<knome> yeah.. one thing that i'm not sure of is the maintaining burden with that table
<knome> it isn't automatical
<knome> otoh, we can bump those banners to the main Roles page
<knome> and you can get a better overview of the activities
<knome> though, what i'm thinking is that the "other activities" should all go under one common page
<knome> or maybe not like that
<knome> but at least "reporting bugs" and "triaging bugs" could have different targets
<knome> balloons, wondering how much https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker is different from the tracker walkthroughs linked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/TesterN ?
<knome> ...and whether there could be one page to serve them all
<balloons> there's a qatracker page explaining generically what it is, then walkthrough for each type
<knome> except the link i pasted is quite a walkthrough itself
<balloons> yea, indeed
<knome> so imo either cut that down, or,
<balloons> it covers fairly unique info though
<knome> make it a bit broader, and then do some specific comments about the specific trackers
<knome> i'm pretty sure that once a person has learned to use one of the trackers, they have little or no problems jumping into the next one
<knome> especially if they learn the ISO tracker first, which is using the features to their max
<knome> i personally believe that one page could serve as a walkthrough for them all, especially with links to your video walkthroughs, which show off the specific trackers
<balloons> knome, well let's consolidate then
<knome> then we also have these pages:
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Activities/ManualTesting
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Activities/ImageTesting
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Activities/ApplicationTesting
<knome> which i think are...
<knome> hmm
<knome> not very useful
<balloons> weird.. I edited them at least
 * balloons fires up the powershredder
<knome> they aren't linked to from anywhere else except the FAW
<knome> *FAQ
<knome> i'll remove the links from the FAQ then
<balloons> so we should migrate logging in over to qatracker, not much else I'd guess.. maybe executing the testcase. you are right I think almost everything can be in one place
<knome> yep
<knome> so once that's done, the Tester page is much better and concise already
<knome> and i just figured what "Other activities" should be called
<knome> "Supporting tasks"
<knome> that makes sense and helps us categorize what belongs there
<knome> and what is essential for the nature of that role
<charles> thomi, ping
<thomi> charles: hello
<charles> I've got a question about proper use of matchers
<thomi> sure
<charles> Leo had a nice suggestion about using something like
<charles> self.assertThat(indicator.get_icon_name, Eventually(Equals(expected['icon_name']))
<charles> in this line, is the first argument "indicator.get_icon_name()" periodically re-called and compared to expected['icon_name']?
<knome> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/TesterN is better now
<charles> I mean, I understand the intent, that's clear & readable enough
<charles> I'm just wanting to confirm which parts of this line get re-evaluated during Eventually
<knome> balloons, and as i go with this, i realize we shouldn't try to teach the people reading these role descriptions what's involved with each activity or task, that they should be in a separate place, like the tracker guide
<thomi> charles: so..
<thomi> charles: yes, if you pass a callable, it will be re-called inside the Eventually() matcher. HOWEVER, we realised that was a bad idea, so it's best not to use it
<thomi> as you point out, it's not very clear
<thomi> it also breaks the matcher API :D
<alesage> get off this team
<alesage> ;) kidding!  with love, always :)
<thomi> charles: however, you can use testtools.matchers.AfterProcessing
<thomi> alesage: O.0
<thomi> charles: does that help?
<charles> thomi, yep, totally does
<knome> balloons, concerning https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/VirtualBox ... i would think it's mostly useless now (could be replaced with a video tutorial on how to set up a virtual machine, which even probably exists already)
<knome> balloons, the streamlining section isn't useful as is, but as i said, we might want to cover managing the virtual machines *somewhere* (or maybe not, people will learn workflows that fit them easily)
<knome> balloons, but the one thing (tm) we could snatch from that page is the guest addition thingy - maybe we should cover how to install them briefly
<knome> balloons, all that being said, i'd just redirect that page to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<knome> can somebody confirm if you still manually need to add users to 'vboxusers' on first install?
<balloons> you don't
<knome> ok, so redirect it is
<balloons> oi, that page is quite old, but yea, info should be maintained there not within our docs
<knome> done
<balloons> awesome
<knome> i mean ultimately, if people can't figure something out by reading the wiki, they will *ask* us anyway
<knome> or if they aren't bothered to do that, they aren't bothered to read a long wikipage either
<balloons> there's also your favorite search engine, askubuntu, the forums, irc ;-)
<knome> irc ftw ;)
<knome> soo...
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Virtual_Machines
<knome> redirect to same page?
<knome> meh, the sibling/children listings should not list redirected pages :)
<balloons> hmm..
<balloons> care to mention and linking to kvm too? then yes
<charles> alesage, elopio, updates pushed for leo's round 2 comments
<knome> can do that, and vmware
<alesage> charles, thx--veebers or thomi, more to say there? https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test/+merge/247079
<balloons> knome, ahh right right..
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<knome> updated that
<knome> ## page was copied from Testing/Testing_The_Devlopment_Release
<knome> ## page was renamed from Testing/Virtual_Machines
<knome> ## page was renamed from Testing/QATracker
<knome> haha :)
<balloons> my inbox is officially flooded
<knome> that happens when you let a wild knome loose in the wiki
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/InstallMethods
<knome> ancient, mentions alternate CD
<knome> that... doesn't seem to bring much to the table either
<balloons> agreed
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Includes - woot!
<knome> should i point that to the QA Tracker page?
<veebers> alesage: ack, will hit it in a moment
<thomi> alesage: lookinh
<knome> balloons, ^ "that" being "InstallMethods" :P
<knome> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/FixesToVerify hardy-age stuff, delete?
<knome> balloons, you're lagging :(
 * balloons is sleepy
<alesage> elopio, I'm having some trouble with paul's branch on mako devel-proposed, is this where you've been running it?  not getting a unity8 launch
<knome> balloons, sleepy? it's almost 4am here. :)
<balloons> knome, yes delete
<balloons> oi, you're utc + 2? wow
<knome> yeppers
<balloons> I thought +1 maybe
<knome> nah
<knome> physically live in +2, technically living in a different TZ...
<balloons> righto
<knome> so what to do with QATeam/phillw?
<balloons> what's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Includes?
<knome> looks like it's a lot of screenshots
<knome> from 2008
<knome> probably something that was related to the ancient testcase website
<balloons> knome, hmm.. it's his I wouldn't want to remove it
<knome> then let's not
<balloons> wow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Includes is wild
<knome> yes...
<balloons> we don't need it
<knome> going then
<knome> need a redirect? :P
<balloons> nah, I've never seen it
<knome> and are you sure, we can't get attachments back :P
<balloons> bedtime for me knome, lol.. maybe not for you but :-)
<knome> well gone already ;)
<balloons> old school photos! sad
<knome> hah
<knome> you can re-enact them!
<balloons> bahahah.. it's still there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Ubuntu/Screenshots?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Aboutme.png
<balloons> my eyes! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Ubuntu/Screenshots
<balloons> that's a fun page to load
<knome> hahah
<knome> my bandwidth!
<knome> anyway, nighty ;)
<knome> let's get back to this tomorrow or sth
<knome> huhu
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins
<knome> i'll redirect that to QATeam/Contact
<knome> we'll need some reorganization there anyway
<knome> nighty!
<knome> -->
<thomi> alesage_: still around?
<alesage_> thomi yes
<alesage_> strange, I got booted
<thomi> can I ask you some questions about that merge proposal?
<alesage_> thomi go ahead
<alesage_> don't know if charles is around also
<thomi> charles: too, I guess :D
<thomi> so, the MockBattery class
<alesage_> may need to catch up on that
<charles> yo
<thomi> I'm a little concerned that it should just be a function instead. What's the rationale for making it a class? Why not just have a function that takes three arguments?
<charles> heh
<alesage_> thomi wouldn't that be a new pattern for us, if it's a 'helper'?
<thomi> in general, a class with an __init__ and one method is like a massive warning bell for me
<thomi> alesage_: I don't think it's controversial
<thomi> remember that you can always use functools.partial to bind the first N arguments, ifyou want to call it many times with different values for the third argument
<charles> thomi, it was kind of a compromise approach:
<charles> thomi, elopio's suggestion was that the battery be owned inside the MockUPower class, so that some of the complexity such as its object_path can be encapsulated there
<charles> which makes sense
<charles> but, that limits some of the tests that we might want to write with MockUPower, e.g. on laptops we want to be able to mock two batteries
<thomi> hmm, ok
<charles> so MockBattery is there to enapsulate some of the dbus impl, but also to leave a little wiggle room for future tests
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> alesage_: charles: review posted. still has a few issues, but much closer now :D
<alesage_> thomi thx for that
<alesage_> thomi could I get an "in principle" kind of review for this pdf-generation in a few?
<thomi> alesage_: charles: one thing I didn't mention is that you fail pep8 in quite a few places
<thomi> alesage_: sure
<thomi> alesage_: not sure what that means, but I'll do my best LD
<thomi> :D
<alesage_> that was kind-of a tears of laughter emoticon
<elopio> alesage_: I've been running the tests in krillin unity8 devel-proposed. What is your error?
<alesage_> elopio, I just don't get a unity8 session on mako, updated and am trying again in a sec
<sak> This will be an interesting question. Not good with words. How is one suppose to file a bug found in an iso if it was never installed?
<sak> I was testing the ubuntu server i386 and was unable to install the system as one of the test requirements.
<elopio> veebers: ping. About the closing parenthesis...
<alesage_> elopio prognosis better after reflash :)
<elopio> veebers: we have already discussed about it, but I'm not sure if you were part of that team. So feel free to reopen the discussion.
<elopio> what we decided at that time was that, as pep8 mentions both styles as valid, we can use anyone. But trying to be consistent with what the rest of the code does.
<charles> thomi, I was using to flake8 to look for pep8 failures, and only see one warning. To what are you referring?
<alesage_> elopio don't mean to keep you up but could we get some responses to charles' questions? https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test/+merge/247079
<elopio> alesage_: of course.
<thomi> charles: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9813456/
<veebers> elopio: ack, fair enough, I'm pretty certain that 99% of autopilot code puts the parens on it's own line (i.e. that's what I'm used to at least)
<veebers> I agree that either are fine and that being consistent is the considering factor
<charles> thomi, should we do pep8 fixes to code that isn't otherwise touched in the MP?
<elopio> veebers: yeah, and being consistent with what is an issue. In unity8, a good bunch of code have the closing parenthesis on the same line as the last argument.
<charles> thomi, this MP doesn't touch tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/
<elopio> veebers: I actually don't care. If you prefer, I can follow the autopilot style everywhere, starting from this branch.
<charles> IMO that would be more cleanly handled by a different MP
<alesage_> thomi https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/pdf-build/+merge/247249 also veebers elopio
<veebers> elopio: oh wait yeah you're right this is for unity8 rats sorry. That's all good then :-)
<veebers> elopio: remind me which MP this is for and I can re-review and approve if you like
<thomi> alesage_: whitespace changes make me crazy :(
<alesage_> thomi I feared as much
<thomi> alesage_: so.. please remove. as to your problem...
<veebers> balloons: if you're still around and have a moment could you please re-visit this MP (after our discussion before) https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/adding-run-instructions-readme/+merge/247088
<thomi> Make isn't bash (although it is fairly close). You can byass the problem with "sh -c find ...."
<alesage_> thomi of course, have tried, get hung up on the "$1" item within, doesn't parse
<alesage_> thomi those are em-dashes or some such being changed to hyphens
<thomi> alesage_: wha?
<thomi> why?
<elopio> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/pair_with_paul/+merge/246330
<alesage_> thomi LaTeX error log concerned not supporting that unicode char
<thomi> alesage_: remind me why we care about PDF output again?
<veebers> elopio: coolio thanks. Also, did my email make sense or did I miss the point
<alesage_> thomi hah
<alesage_> thomi ask our stakeholders?  balloons ^^ ?
<thomi> alesage_: otherwise, this looks promising: https://sites.google.com/site/nickfolse/home/sphinx-latexpdf-output-with-svg-images
<elopio> alesage_: charles: thomi's comments make sense to me, and I think I have nothing else to add.
<elopio>  just that this will need to be merged with the display branch. Well, the one that is landed last needs to be merged.
<alesage_> thomi I think that's effectively the same, making pdfs out of .svgs, i.e. depending on inkscape instead of imagemagick
<elopio> veebers: yes, your mail makes sense.
<alesage_> which reminds me that I need to add that build-dep
<elopio> thanks.
<thomi> alesage_: right, but that page shows how to do it in a Makefile
<charles> elopio, thomi, thanks
<alesage_> thomi ah but yes the Makefile schizzni would be helpful
<charles> working through thomit's comments now
<thomi> alesage_: which I don't understnad, but you should be able to copy that as a starting point
<thomi> charles: no problem
<alesage_> funny that was tedg's suggested solution, to invest more heavily in make :)
<alesage_> thomi ok otherwise please do give more comments, may not get to tonight
<elopio> alesage_: charles: actually, I'm missing some things:
<elopio> Rename Indicator(main_window, name) to PowerIndicator(main_window)
<elopio> Move it so it to the indicators module so that it can be called as indicators.PowerIndicator.
<elopio> Get back the py2-compatible super calls.
<elopio> you already had some of this things, it seems that on one review we ask for them and in the next we ask to revert them. Sorry about that.
<alesage_> elopio, particularly as it's late, it'd help to get the definitive review first ;)
<elopio> alesage_: definitive, we need py2 compatibility because we are installing the package in the py2 path.
<elopio> about removing the helpers module, veebers agreed so if you agree, lets do it.
<elopio> about renaming Indicator to PowerIndicator, that improves readability. But we haven't discussed this one, so feel free to tell me if you think it's not good.
<charles> another round of feedback fixes pushed for https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test/+merge/247079
<charles> come at me! :D
<thomi> lol
<thomi> now it's a challenge :D
<thomi> charles: I think the get_icon_name method on diff line 32 would be nicer if it actually returned a list, rather than a comma delimited string - what do you think?
<thomi> what's more, icon_matches wouldn't need to change at all
<charles> Contains() does a substring search on strings, and looks for matching list items in a list, yes?
<charles> I like that suggestion
<thomi> Contains() doesn't, but the 'in' keyword does
<thomi> hmm, actually, maybe Contains() does
<alesage_> charles you got there: the uncertainty threshold
<thomi> charles: also, multiple imports (diff line 57) should be split over multiple lines inside ()
<charles> thomi, do a thought experiment for me
<elopio> alesage_: I agree with your other comments in the pair_with_paul branch. Hopefull he'll fix them before I get in tomorrow :)
<charles> if Contains() didn't behave like that, how would you express it s.t. Eventually works
<thomi> charles: I thought there might be ListContains() or similar, but I was too lazy to look it up
<elopio> alesage_: I left a comment on why I don't agree about rotation_lock_is_enabled.
<charles> current line is self.assertTrue(indicator.get_indicator_name, Eventually(Contains(expected['icon_name']))
<alesage_> elopio, saw that, thanks for the reminder
<thomi> charles: yeah, should continue to work
<charles> is there a way in python to wedge an "in" in that assertion s.t. Eventually would work?
<thomi> charles: Contains('foo').match(['foo', 'bar'])
<thomi> you're good to go
<charles> hmm
<charles> actually after all that I'm going to walk it back, we shouldn't split that string into a list
<thomi> charles: why not?
<thomi> IMO it *is* a list (you even call it a list in the docstring)
<charles> that string is GIcon's semi-private format
<charles> the fact that it's human-readable as a string is a side-effect
<thomi> well, in that case your entire test is based on that side-effect
<thomi> or... do you think it liekly that the ',' will change to '|' or something?
<alesage_> thomi when's your EOD?
<thomi> alesage_: very soon now
<charles> thomi, I don't think the delimiter will change; I'm thinking more of the leading "image://theme/"
<alesage_> thomi noooo
<thomi> charles: ahhh, ok, good point
<alesage_> thomi anything else on the pdf MP?
<thomi> alesage_: sorry, did you hve an updated version?
<alesage_> thomi nope
<thomi> nothing else after I sent you that link
<alesage_> thomi can you predict whether or not there will be more?
<charles> thomi, multiline import tweaked to do pep 328
<thomi> alesage_: sorry, I don't follow
<thomi> alesage_: the MP seems fine, except for... you know... it not working :D
<alesage_> thomi ok got it thanks
<thomi> charles: LGTM
<charles> thomi, you should mark it as Approved before you EOD then
<charles> there's not enough green on that page
<charles> woo
<thomi> charles: I have!
<charles> \o/
<alesage_> charles hi-five o/
 * alesage_ is 'left hanging', in US slang
<veebers> alesage_: :-(
<charles> \o
<charles> :(
<veebers> hah, that's even better ^_^
<elfy> balloons: re what to use - tested disks in trusty/utopic and vivid - all bootable for me
<knome> elfy, did you see some updates on the wiki ? :P
<elfy> nope
<knome> start with these
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/TesterN (WIP)
<elfy> heh
<elfy> just about to wander to work ...
<knome> i was up until 4am or sth, had to stop because balloons went to bed
<elfy> :)
<elfy> mmm
<knome> anyway, have a nice day @ work
<knome> and tell me if DevelopmentSetup answers some of the questions for xubuntu :)
<elfy> I did say last night that the ubuntu tool didn't work doing a trusty burn of a vivid image
<knome> i noticed that
<knome> as you can see, the USB part is still quite barebone..
<elfy> good enough if it works :)
<knome> but i would hope to have the one place (tm) for those instructions, so if there are exceptions like that, we should probably mention them there
<knome> was there a workaround for that?
<elfy> or recommend something that works ... just saying :)
<knome> or was the workaround to just use another tool?
<knome> i've had both good and bad experiences with SDC, but when it works, it's a nice tool to use
<elfy> yea - same as any workaround for the com32 error - <tab> then use live or unetbootindefault depending on what used
<knome> mhm
<elfy> yep - agreed
<elfy> bbl
<knome> yup
<knome> hf
<pitti> jibel: are we still doing automatic EFI install/boot tests?
<pitti> jibel: I just installed current vivid with "-bios OVMF.fd" and the omvf package; install works fine, but boot fails as it can't find ubutu
<pitti> jibel: do we use the omvf package, or a download from tianocore?
<jibel> pitti, I didn't check if it is still running since the move. I was using tianocore
<pitti> jibel: hm, I tried with manual partitioning and automatic, and fails to boot both times :/
 * pitti tries with a different BIOS
<jibel> pitti, in a VM with vivid?
<pitti> jibel: right, with today's daily
 * jibel tries
<pitti> jibel: boot from cd works fine, and the install works too, but booting the installed system doesn't
<pitti> jibel: don't waste any time on it for now please; I mostly just wanted to know which OVMF.fd we use in the automatic tests, and whether they still run
<jibel> pitti, well, I've known good BIOS, if the image is broken it's good to know and report it
<jibel> pitti, you tried today's desktop image? installation fails for me because extra.ubunut.com doesn't exists
<jibel> extra.ubuntu.com*
 * jibel tries without network
<jibel> I also had a crash in ubi-console-setup
<jibel> pitti, it's definitely uninstallable. I'll try with a server image.
<pitti> jibel: hm, console-setup was fixed with the latest casper
<pitti> jibel: are you sure it's from today? that fix landed earlier this week
<pitti> jibel: I installed with network
<jibel> pitti, ah current has not been updated for the past few days
<jibel> I'll try with pending/
<pitti> jibel: oh, I see -- I changed my rsync script to /pending a few months ago
<pitti> and then forgot about it
<jibel> pitti, promotion to current failed because systemd is uninstallable
<jibel> Jan 22 07:00:57 in-target: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jibel> Jan 22 07:00:57 in-target:  systemd : Depends: libsystemd0 (= 218-3ubuntu3) but 218-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
<jibel> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/vivid-server-amd64-smoke-default/84/console
<pitti> err, huh? mirror out of date?
<pitti> how odd -- how would it have different versions of binaries for the same source
<jibel> this is with build 20150122
<jibel> on amd64
<jibel> pitti, actually this is for server, for desktop it's different
<jibel> pitti, looks like a CI issue
 * jibel sees utah in the log and runs away
<jibel> pitti, so nothing to do with the image there is a connection refused to a server in the logs.
<jibel> pitti, this bios works with latest server and desktop images http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/junk/bios.bin.20141014
<jibel> pitti, the version in the archive has to be refreshed I guess
<pitti> jibel: I got http://cznic.dl.sourceforge.net/project/edk2/OVMF/OVMF-X64-r15214.zip and that failed too; that seems to be the latest version
<pitti> jibel: thanks, I'll try your's then
<balloons> elfy, knome thanks for the updates. And yes elfy knome went through the wiki with a fine toothed cinv
<balloons> *comb
<elopio> rhuddie: I did the comments again on your process control branch.
<elfy> balloons: saw that :)
<rhuddie> elopio, oh thank you. I'll take care of that. weird they seemed to disappear!
<elopio> I don't like inline comments, I'm not sure why I'm still doing them.
<balloons> elopio, yea I always feel like people won't see them
<elopio> balloons: can you please merge this one with trunk?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/apdocs-restruct/+merge/246599
<balloons> elopio, sure.. I rebased all my branches last night, do I need to do so again/
<elopio> balloons: not sure. The failure says 11 hours ago.
<balloons> I'll re-merge them all
<elopio> balloons: that's the last one of yours in review.
<balloons> elopio, ahh, that'd be the ticket then.
<balloons> I have this too: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/apdocs-install/+merge/247232
<balloons> yea, since the page object one went first it messed up the others
<balloons> I should have had it depend on the first
<alesage> elopio, ready for another review https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test/+merge/247079
<elopio> balloons: that one doesn't have a card. I'll review it.
<balloons> elopio, yea, more bug fodder I found while diving in. I needed to close it so I did
<knome> balloons, my work is not done yet, but looking good so far ;)
<balloons> elopio, I rebased both mp's, should be good I hope
<knome> brb
<balloons> elopio, bah, sphinx warnings after merging :-(
<alesage> elopio do we need another review of paulliu's branch from our team, I wonder? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/pair_with_paul/+merge/246330
<elopio> alesage: oh, they approved it without making your two changes.
<alesage> elopio, they were teensy style things :)
<alesage> elopio, more importantly we need to get charles' branch approved, can you review?
<elopio> alesage: I'm on it.
<balloons> elopio, ok again I believe everything should be ready on my remaining two mp's.
<alesage> balloons, needing reviews?
<balloons> alesage, yes; https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/apdocs-restruct/+merge/246599, and then https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/apdocs-install/+merge/247232 which depends on the first
<balloons> ohh, you approved the one already
<alesage> balloons, thx for the convenient linkings
<paulliu> elopio: I fix one of the changes.
<paulliu> elopio: But for the _is stuff. there are actually 3~4 there already. start with "_is" or "is".
<elopio> paulliu: oh, thanks.
<elopio> paulliu: actually, the recommendation is to start with is. So they are ok.
<rhuddie> elopio, what is happening with meetings today? do we still have a sprint review meeting starting in an hour?
<elopio> rhuddie: just figuring that out.
<elopio> rhuddie: I'll move our delivery meeting to tomorrow. Lets just do the retrospective today.
<elopio> that way I'll have time to merge the pending things.
<elopio> balloons: charles: can you meet in one hour for the retrospective?
<balloons> elopio, I planned to be around for the first half of the meetin'
<knome> balloons, when do you plan doing the merging work for the tracker wiki pages?
<rhuddie> elopio, ok. if we're starting at the earlier time in about 50 mins I'll need to go now and will be back then
<elopio> balloons: the retrospective shouldn't be long.
<alesage> elopio, last fixes https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test/+merge/247079
<elopio> alesage: give me a minute.
<balloons> knome, I 'm happy to be around and help when it's convenient for you. Re-doing the video tutorial is ?, but the rest should be quite doable
<knome> balloons, i thought you would do it
<knome> balloons, you seemed to have a clear image of what needed to be done
<balloons> knome, sure, happy to. I guess it doesn't matter if you are around when I do, you can see it after, heh
<knome> (for once i know that the screenshots need to be smaller on the wikipage to be followable, but i can take care of that...
 * alesage pokes elopio repeatedly
<balloons> so I'll do the rough edits
<knome> i'm on and off all evening and into the night, so feel free to ping me if you need any feedback
<balloons> perfect thanks knome
<alesage> poke poke poke
<elopio> alesage: looks good.
<alesage> yayz
<elopio> alesage: now we need to figure out which should be the prerequisite of which. Heads or tails? or as paulliu's was approved 1 hour ago, it should go first?
<alesage> elopio, I'm already dancing in the endzone
<alesage> elopio, actually I'm not a football fan, for the record
<alesage> elopio, no matter
<elopio> I don't understand why you use your hands while playing football, but I like it.
<knome> balloons, i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/TesterN is as good as it'll come for a while
<knome> balloons, happy with it? (eg. should i copy it over the Tester page)
<knome> balloons, and/or should Ubuntu Touch testing be a main activity or a supporting task/activity?
<balloons> knome, yes. I'll likely do some more tweaking work at some point
<balloons> unity8 testing should move to main likely
<knome> ok
<balloons> the unity8 pages needs some wiki page cleanup of it's own
<knome> yep..
<balloons> ok, I'll start on the qatracker merge now; I have a few mins
<knome> heh
<alesage> balloons, do you have time to give this a test drive?  pdf output https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/pdf-build/+merge/247249
<elopio> charles: ping. Will you be available to meetin in 20 minutes?
<elopio> s/meetin/meet
<charles> elopio, sure
<elopio> note to self, take holidays on thursdays :)
<alesage> elopio, hey have time to try this pdf review?  https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/pdf-build/+merge/247249
 * alesage still needs coffee
<elopio> alesage: can you add to the docs how to build the pdf?
<elopio> and there are some changes on docs/man.rst on your diff that I don't understand.
<alesage> elopio, I'll mark up the MP
<elopio> alesage: why are you leaving that #find commentedd out?
<alesage> elopio, corrected, pushed
<elopio> ok, let me give it a try, because I don't understand it.
<alesage> elopio, comments on MP
<elopio> alesage: my imagemagick crashed.
<alesage> elopio, ok that's bad news :) , does it convert manually?
<elopio> alesage: do you have a command for me to try?
<alesage> elopio one sec, just want to test again
<alesage> convert foo.svg foo.pdf , or find ./docs/images -name "*.svg" -exec sh -c 'convert "$1" "${1%.svg}.pdf"' _ {} \; elopio
<alesage> veebers my good man, quick review my MP! https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/pdf-build/+merge/247249
<elopio> veebers: and, please merge this one with trunk
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/adding-run-instructions-readme/+merge/247088
<elopio> :)
<elopio> what a warm welcome.
<balloons> nothing says happy friday like being slammed with reviews before you've had coffeee
<alesage> thomi too! https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/pdf-build/+merge/247249
<alesage> actually out of coffee here
<alesage> where by coffee I mean diet cola
<thomi> cutting it a bit fine aren't we alesage? ;)
<thomi> alesage: I think you need a packaging review
<alesage> thomi from whom should I procure such?
<thomi> alesage: a DD or UD
<thomi> plenty of choices at this time of the day :D
<veebers> hey alesage o/
<alesage> veebers, woo!
<charles> elopio, not seeing the meeting in my calendar -- got a link?
<balloons> wait, is the meeting in 2 hours or now elopio ?
<thomi> it's now?
<balloons> brillant, others have come
<elopio> charles: balloons: alesage: veebers: thomi: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qa-scrum-sprint?authuser=1
<elfy> balloons: so - what do we do, if sdc is not working to produce bootable vivid images currently - let it go and use the other one which does appear to be a constant?
<balloons> the other one?
<knome> unetbootin
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<balloons> did you see the troubles with rssreader?
<knome> balloons, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqAkPZgIGjU
<elfy> no knome - not unetbootin
<knome> oh? :)
<knome> what other one then...
<elfy> gnome-disks
<knome> uhh
<knome> i've never even heard that name, promise!
<elfy> must have been reading with your eyes shut then
<knome> i haven't always been logged in this channel, nor ever read most of the discussions :)
<elfy> the most recent was at 20:02 UTC in x-offtopic :)
<knome> oh
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<knome> welllll
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I just ran the tests now
<Letozaf_> balloons, the work fine on my desktop
<knome> elfy, lol, yeah, referred as "the disks thingy" :D
<elfy> yep - that one :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had seen something with Roman yesterday evening
 * balloons listens
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will review the mp now, looks good to me
<elfy> knome: obviously I'm only one person testing it - but it did work properly and constantly for me - the one time I did it from each :)
<knome> ;)
<elfy> which is more that can be said for anything else I tried yesterday/today other than dd
<knome> yeah
<elfy> and I'm not recommending that to people
<balloons> lol elfy . If it doesn't work, I guess it doesn't work. I'm not sure what to say about that. I'd prefer we pointed people at the official tool.. and it *should* work
<elfy> well yea
<elfy> so would I
<elfy> but I can't as it doesn't work :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, how do you get tests to be launched by Jenkins ? specifically Shorts app ones I was curios to see if the worked there
<balloons> Letozaf_, any new commit will trigger it, or I can do it
<balloons> elfy, heh, but just for trusty..
<elfy> balloons: the main issue for me is that for *us* we have to tell people to actually install something, as neither of those are defaults for us - and I would rather recommend to *my* testers something I know works
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you think it's the case to see if this works on Jenkins ? : https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-devel-period/+merge/244656
<elfy> balloons: yes - but we're possibly going to see people using the LTS
<balloons> elfy, ahh right, indeed they have to install sdc
<elfy> or gnome-disks
<balloons> elfy, in theory although it is affected by a bug at the moment, it should work
<balloons> elfy, of course. that's the #1 use case, the lts
<elfy> yea - I realise that - but in less than a fortnight - pleia2 is running a ugj specifically for xubuntu testing
<knome> if we go that route, in theory, i am a millionaire..
<balloons> elfy, so I don't think an alternative is out of the question, just in case someone encounters a bug
<elfy> that's my priority currently
<balloons> which at the moment they most certainly would
<knome> elfy, ack
<balloons> elfy, yes I know too.
<elfy> balloons: yep
<balloons> Letozaf_, do they work running in a sandbox?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try that now
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can see the one failed test on that mp.. it should be good though right?
<balloons> elfy, so I don't like unetbootin, but otherwise I'm impartial I guess as to the alternative
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw that yesterday evening with Roman and he fixed it, it's ok now
 * balloons runs
<knome> balloons, autopilot is python, right?
<elfy> balloons: I'm not going to recommend that either - currently 2 (3) things work for me regardless of where I burn it from - dd (and mksub) and gnome-disks
<Letozaf_> balloons, so yes tests run without failures also in sandbox
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm, locally I had 2 failures actually
 * balloons re-runs with logs
<balloons> knome, yes autopilot is python
<Letozaf_> balloons, where ? I did not have failures I ran the tests on desktop and desktop in sandbox
<Letozaf_> balloons, look like Jenkins passed the tests
<Letozaf_> looks
<balloons> Letozaf_, so it might be occassional failures. I'll push to trunk, but we should get a bug filed and have a look at some point
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9824606/ is my sandbox run
 * Letozaf_ is looking
<Letozaf_> balloons, so looks like getting text field focus fails when adding a feed
<Letozaf_> balloons, but did you run the tests on a VM ?
<elopio> veebers: instead of opening the file during the init and closing it on del, isn't it better to open and close it on every method?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was wondering how to reproduce this error
<veebers> elopio: perhaps, that is another good idea. It could still be a fixture though as that is a good pattern
<Letozaf_> balloons, oops now I saw you ran it in sandbox
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I file a bug or are you going to ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, right I ran it in the sandbox, but the jenkins bug I suppose is relevant also
<balloons> Letozaf_, go for it
<elopio> veebers: that's the thing I wanted to ask you. Making it a fixture would be really nice to get it back to the original orientation.
<elopio> however, according to ricmm, we can't query the orientation from the sensors library.
<veebers> elopio: heh, as per my comment. I might be wrong there that it belongs at a higher level. It would be good to happen here
<elopio> that's something that unity calculates.
<veebers> elopio: hmm, perhaps then there can be a helper in unity (or somewhere) that wraps this and does the cleanup
<elopio> veebers: right, sorry, you wrote your comment faster than my question.
<veebers> you can have a fixture that has a fixture
<veebers> heh ^_^
<Letozaf_> balloons, you mean this failure: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/790/testReport/junit/shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader/TestMainWindow/test_edit_topic/
<elopio> veebers: that's what I was thinking. but then it doesn't make sense to return to the original orientation. It only makes sense to stop using the fake sensor and get back to the orientation the phone is in. I think.
<veebers> elopio: hmm good point
<elopio> veebers: that's why I wanted to put it in the test, to get a better picture of what to request.
<elopio> I need some minutes.
<veebers> ack nw
<elopio> veebers: is there a way to get the process id from the proxy object?
<veebers> elopio: um, yes? perhaps not. let me check the code
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can probably generically say the trunk tests sometimes fail, and give some examples. It will need more investigation certainly
<veebers> elopio: yes and no, this is a bad part in AP. If you use NormalApplicationLauncher the proxy object will have set_process called on it, but not for clicks etc.
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, so I will report just one bug for both issues, right ?
<elopio> veebers: um, this is started by calling initctl unity8 directly, which probably is wrong.
<veebers> elopio: where do you see that?
<elopio> anyway, I can get the pid.
<elopio> veebers: unity8/process_helpers.py
<veebers> elopio: ah right ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, I would. The bug is more or less "trunk tests are flaky"
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<knome> did the wiki just die?
<balloons> knome, not for me
<knome> i've been in the community wiki blacklist several times for "editing too fast"
<knome> :(
<balloons> ahh.. hmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1413746
<ubot5> bug 1413746 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Autopilot trunk tests are flaky" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413746
<knome> probably not that this time, just lagging
<balloons> I updated the community.u.c/quality page
<balloons> we need an image for it.. any thoughts?
 * knome ponders what a rural english "gentleman" could reply to that... "image my ..."
<knome> but seriously speaking, anything that isn't hosted on facebook ;)
<balloons> knome, I'll have it site hosted :-)
<knome> the englishmens bottom? i'm up for it!
<knome> elfyyyyy
<elfy> I was born in Malta ...
<knome> does that make your bum as smooth as baby's? :P
<elfy> might have done years ago :)
<knome> huhu
<balloons> elfy, really?!
<elfy> really which?
<balloons> elfy, hah, the malta thing
<elfy> yep
<knome> you know what's weird? when your ringing tone starts playing randomly from the music player
<knome> balloons, lol!
<knome> elfy, and you too.. ;)
<elfy> balloons: parents in the RAF - born in a RN hospital
<elfy> :)
<knome> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles
<knome> WHHOOOOOP
<knome> sorry for breaking the monotonous marketing speech page :(
<elfy> too much grey
<knome> absolutely
<knome> that's a disgrace for the whole team :(
<knome> i'm so sorry for that
<elfy> should be more blue
<elfy> :p
<balloons> knome, I'm loving all the changes
<elfy> or teal ...
<balloons> it's like you have a magic wand . . .
<knome> balloons, you know what you have to do next?
<knome> get the content in shape in all pages we are linking from the role subpages
<balloons> it's worthy of it now!
<knome> definitely
<elfy> balloons: well I'll hammer at the manual testcase pages at least
<elfy> knome: ^^
<balloons> elfy, that would be lovely.. As you may have noticed, we've been working on fixing the automated testing docs and the developer.u.c website
<balloons> so it's documentation month it seems :-)
<elfy> I'm afraid I'd not have notice that :(
<elfy> dragons there for me ...
<balloons> elfy, ahh right, why did I saw you would've.. silly me
<knome> elfy, you're welvome :)
<knome> ugh
<knome> welcome too!
<elfy> heh
<balloons> elfy, ok circling back quickly though.. the image testing stuff. The wiki is in better shape, but the tool concerns. I guess we all agree we should recommend a single alternative tool. is it gnome-disks then?
<balloons> if yes we should recommend an alternative, and gnome-disks is it, let's get to editing those wiki pages then. I need to update the ugj/testing page also
<elfy> balloons: I'd guess that once we're sure it works - then sdc, but currently it's causing issues so - gnome-disks
<balloons> elfy, do we feel we need an alternative in the wiki?
<balloons> it's still possible for sdc to be fixed in time
<elfy> right
<balloons> but beyond this incident, do we think it's needed?
<elfy> I don't think that an alternative is a bad idea
<elfy> and given the problems with unetbootin and dd perhaps being a bad idea for someone who *might* be new(ish)
<elfy> gnome-disks would be a sensible alternative
<balloons> elfy, ok, so we should mention it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<elfy> yep
<elfy> balloons: other than the little bit on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso I can't find any docs for gnome-disks
<balloons> elfy, lovely; heh
<elfy> I'd add something - but I hesitate to make knome's nice page look all used again :p
<elfy> done for today anyway - back tomorrow :)
<elfy> I'll start looking at those manual testcase pages tomorrow too
<knome> i'll fix it if you spill the milk on it ;)
<knome> nighty!
<balloons> nighty night!
 * balloons is editing already
<knome> nice
<balloons> elfy, I should have a fixed up ugj page for you to look at in a second
<elfy> I'll hang about for a short while then ...
<elfy> can't wait - I'll look in the morning :)
<knome> hehe
<knome> good night elfy
<balloons> elfy, :-)
<balloons> elfy, have a look then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<balloons> there's some cleanup to do, but that's more or less it
<knome> balloons, i would try to cut down on the headings
<knome> there are too many of them now, and it's hard to follow a page which is formatted like
<knome> HEADING
<knome> 1 line paragraph
<knome> HEADING
<knome> 1 line paragraph
<knome> etc...
<balloons> knome, I can agree. I've been cutting content and trying to make it flow better. Feel free to edit it, but I think I'm going to let it sit for a bit and come back with fresh eyes
<balloons> there's still stuff out of place and stuff to merge
<balloons> I however lack your magic wand to make it look pretty :-)
<balloons> the old page was horribly long
<balloons> thanks for looking!
<knome> hah!
<knome> let's see some time ;)
<knome> i guess my main interest lies in the wide end of the branch...
<knome> ..to get the first few steps right
<knome> in a way, the stuff behind that are more or less area for longer descriptions
<knome> and that's fine... but i don't feel like i know enough of them to write them
<balloons> yes, very true.. just need to make sure the net is proper
<knome> nor do i think every one of those pages needs to look awesome
<balloons> tehe
<knome> as long as the content is in good shape and it flows well (visually as well)
<elopio> veebers: on your display proposal, you mention an __orientationAngle
<elopio>  how do I get it?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-23
<veebers> elopio: good question, I print_tree'd the unity proxy object and found it that way
<veebers> elopio: I'll see if I have any logs left over that I cn use to find ie, otherwise I'll have to suggest you generate the log sorry (don't have a device handy right now)
<elopio> veebers: that's ok. I can do the print and grep.
<veebers> elopio: ah, I found this snippet, I presume it's correct :-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826927/
<veebers> elopio: sorry I couldn't be of any more direct help
<elopio> I tried that and didn't work. I'll retry, I might have done something wrong.
<veebers> elopio: hmm, also try grep __orientationAngle in the ubuntu ui tk sources
<knome> balloons, until i forget this... i think we should have two main "paths" in the QA docs
<knome> balloons, the other being for new contributors, that's the "Roles" path, which is pretty well laid now up until the actual documentation on how to get started
<knome> balloons, and the other being the "toolbox" for advanced people working with stuff
<knome> balloons, the latter should have probably most of the links to tutorials and stuff handy at least
<knome> balloons, but in a more concise format... and if anything is explained there, then we should be able to expect they know the basics already
<knome> balloons, in addition to those, we'll of course have the calendar and contact stuff, but that's just general information
<knome> balloons, and as you might have noticed, didn't mention the FAQ... because i believe it was only needed (if it was) because the new contributor documentation was a bigger mess than it is now, and what we want to make it
<balloons> knome, interesting. I'm not sure how this toolbox would look, and it's interesting you would want to put tutorials in the advanced section
<balloons> i'm ok with the thought on the faq
<knome> balloons, don't overthink it... just consider it as a landing page for most of the content we have scattered around
<balloons> hmm ok, I'm seeing something
<knome> again, since it's for people who are already sticking around, we don't need the bling, we just need it to work
<elopio> veebers: it's finally working the rotation.
<veebers> elopio: oh cool, what was the issue
<elopio> the set up is a little complex, we need two threads running at the same time.
<elopio> ricmm has pushed the code. I have some details in my phone that I will push, and then I will ask you to make a new review.
<elopio> I need to clean up my tweaks to use threading instead of thread, and a wait instead of a sleep.
<elopio> but I could use the four orientations and the app turns around.
<veebers> elopio: why the 2 threads? Also, I refreshed the MP and I'm a little concern that the fixture is starting unity but UnityTestCase start unity by default (unless you set an obscure member variable). I think that should be improved
<veebers> but I don't have an answer for it right now
<elopio> veebers: UnityTestCase doesn't start unity. IndicatorTestCase does. We need to change that.
<veebers> perhaps (if it doesn't already exist) create a decorator for the unity tests to wrap around the setting of that flag
<elopio> and the thread is because while unity is starting, we need to put some content on the sensors fifo.
<elopio> otherwise, unity will wait forever.
<elopio> and we can't put the info before because the fifo file needs the unity pid.
<veebers> elopio: ah right, I could have sworn that the testcase started unity (I had to do something with the sanity tests suites from prev sprint
<veebers> )
<elopio> I'm going to take a big break now. bbl.
<veebers> elopio: I might not be online when you get back
<veebers> have a good weekend elopio. You did great work this sprint!
<elopio> veebers: yeah, I will probably finish tomorrow, but this won't land before your monday. You will have plenty of time to look at it and request more things from ric.
<elopio> veebers: thanks! you too.
<veebers> elopio: fyi have re-reviewed (and by accident 'approved' it (then re-commented with the NFing)
<knome> off to sleep, nighty everybody and balloons, get some rest as well, you sleepy man ;)
<balloons> night knome !
<elfy> balloons knome - front page for manual testcases - or at least a start ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Elfy/Sandbox
<knome> elfy, looks good to me
<knome> though i'd probably cut off the contact stuff and just go on with the actual content if this was to be the testcases startpage
<knome> the page will have the QA header where we have the contact link anyway
<elfy> the learn more bits?
<knome> If you want to talk to someone about manual testcases then there are 2 main ways to do so.
<knome> We recommend subscribing to the Ubuntu Quality mailing list.
<knome> Also consider stopping by on IRC and saying hello in realtime! We hang out in the #ubuntu-quality IRC channel on the Freenode IRC network.
<knome> that
<knome> and unless you plan to extend the previous section, that too probably
<knome> since we go through what is required to do X in the roles documentation
<elfy> oic - well I did think about that - but I added them because someone might bookmark that page and not others
<knome> in that case we should have the contact info on every page
<elfy> but not that bothered on the otherhand
<knome> that gets repetitive quickly
<knome> and if it's always at the top... it'll look like we only care about those things, not the content
<elfy> ok - can see that
<knome> if we feel like that's needed, we can design a contact footer or sth
<elfy> how about on pages that aren't the front page - making Ubuntu Quality at the top a link to the main page
<knome> but tbh i'd just trust people being able to connect the dots and see the contact page :P
<knome> just include the QATeam header on every page that is in the QATeam tree/path
<knome> unless it's clearly a common page, in which case just leave it
<knome> and by tree/path i mean every page that is discoverable just by looking at the QA wiki and wondering what you should do
<elfy> looks ok with the header imo
<elfy> changed it
<knome> yep
<elfy> \o/
<elfy> need seperate pages for manual and automated perhaps now
<elfy> this one being the new manual page
<knome> well, you could also lay them on top of each other
<knome> but sure, many of the actual content links are different
<knome> but i'm not opposed to separating them either
<elfy> no idea what you mean - currently both are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases
<knome> yeah, that's icky
<knome> just separate
<knome> as long as the content is good... :)
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual_Testcases
<elfy> that?
<knome> you lost me
<knome> :D
<elfy> that ok as the new page url?
<knome> just overwrite the current
<elfy> mmm
<knome> we'll save one redirect
<elfy> the current includes automated
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<knome> nope
<knome> hmm, right, that's used for a different usecase
<elfy> that's the page linked to from the front page at Writing :)
<knome> just move that under /Writing
<knome> and replace it with the new page
<elfy> ok
<knome> if people have bookmarks, it's easy enough to update them since the new page is clean
<elfy> you're making no sense - need tea ...
<knome> heh
<knome> once that's done, let's link directly to that page from the testwriter role page
<knome> currently we link to the mishmash page
<knome> that being https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Writing being the new page ?
<knome> no
<knome> let me try to be clear:D
<elfy> that'd help :D
<knome> ~ = ContributingTestcases
<knome> that clear?
<elfy> yep
<knome> so move ~/Manual  to  ~/Manual/Writing
<knome> then replace ~/Manual with your new landing page
<elfy> right
<elfy> I did the one you said no to - so that'll need deleting :p
<knome> then let's link directly to ~/Manual, not ~, from the role page (i can do that)
<knome> oki, i'll do that
<knome> done
<elfy> hang on
<knome> yes?
<elfy> I can't replace /Manual with the new landing page
<knome> you must manually copy the contents
<elfy> not what I mean
<knome> oh...
<knome> why can't you then? :)
<elfy> oh right - just need to update links in the new landing page - as one of those links to /Manual currently
<knome> heh, yeah
<elfy> I've got so many wiki pages open currently ...
<knome> i know
<knome> it's horrible
<knome> especially with only one monitor..
<elfy> yea :)
<knome> updated https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<knome> eh
<knome> not that!
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases
<knome> that
<knome> now only has a link to that new landing page and to the lp project page
<elfy> ok - done that now
<knome> goodie
<knome> it's good to see things moving forward again..
<elfy> so /Manual is now a landing page
<knome> yep
<elfy> and /Man/Writ has the old stuff in it
<knome> and it's linked to from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/TestWriter directly
<knome> so no more detour
<knome> ++
<elfy> yep
<knome> i'll give https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad a slight nudge next
<elfy> I'm just going to work through the pages on the new landing page today
<elfy> so you can leave that if you like
<knome> nah,
<knome> it'll only need a visual update tbh
<elfy> ok - I'll wait and see what you do then before I fiddle with the others - at least make pages we're freshening up look the same (ish)
<elfy> if nothing else we'll all know which ones have been looked at :p
<knome> i'll make it look like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<elfy> right
<elfy> lunch time I think
<knome> ok, bon appetit :)
<elfy> knome: so at the moment - the new landing page is a bit circular - points to contributing test cases - which then points to it
<elfy> though contributing does include automated as well
<knome> heh
<knome> i'd say remove all links back to the upper level
<knome> so - lose the first box
<elfy> yea was trying - that's the trouble with complicated wiki syntax and copy pasting it
<elfy> so I gave up for the moment :)
<knome> hehe
<knome> i can do it
<knome> what happened
<knome> oh
<knome> heh
<knome> i fail
<knome> only took three edits :)
<elfy> heh
<knome> and fourth to fix the padding
<elfy> really not sure about the contact icon ... perhaps it's me - but it looks like it's stoned
<knome> haha
<knome> a bit
<knome> fortunately we can change it ;)
<knome> fwiw, i think QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad should be renamed to probably QATeam/DevelopmentToolsSetup
<elfy> knome: yea - I'd probably agree with that - I'd say that QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide/test_case_format_script could be on the same page tbh
<knome> yep
<knome> so maybe the page should be named DevelopmentTools
<elfy> the launchpad one?
<elfy> and add the script to that - makes sense to me
<knome> yep
<knome> then it could be the number one place for all development tools
<elfy> yep +1 to that
<knome> working on that now
<knome> actually...
<knome> i think the script should be in the ubuntu-manual-tests repository
<elfy> that's a different kettle of fish altogether
<knome> sure, i can handle that
<teward> where's the qa tracker for Alpha 2?  (lost bookmarks due to hardware glitch)
<knome> alpha 2 is released
<teward> knome: i still need the tracker :P
<teward> for future
 * teward lost the link in bookmarks and history due to disk corruption
<knome> which qa tracker? ISO?
<teward> yep
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<teward> knome: thank you kindly
<teward> knome: main reason for wanting it was to see what bugs were happening.
<teward> :)
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<elfy> would be better then - that's got reported bugs on it
<teward> elfy: wanted to see it with the specific testcases
<teward> either works
 * balloons sees more boxes :-)
<knome> just set up QATeam/DevelopmentToolsSetu
<knome> +p
<elfy> I see ticky tacky balloons
<teward> knome: stuck on Windows, otherwise I would.
 * knome pops a balloon
 * teward isn't on his own computer right now
<knome> teward, would what?
<teward> knome: set up the dev tools on that page
<teward> can't do anything from campus systems >.>
<knome> no.. i meant i just set that page up.
<teward> ahh
<teward> oh joy, my computer asploded >.>
<knome> balloons, so, what about pushing the format testing script to the branch?
<knome> "sudo mv test-case-format /usr/local/bin" is.... uhh
<balloons> knome, elfy I would be down for including a readme in the branch as well explaining it, etc :-)
 * balloons doesn't move it to bin
<knome> i'm sure there would be other ways to check the markup than having to depent on vim too
<sak> Hello guys, I applied some grammar fixes this wiki page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages#preview. Have a look at it.
<balloons> thanks sak
<sak> welcome ;-)
<elfy> balloons: I had a question a while back which I'd forgotten - unfortunately for you I've now remembered it :)
<elfy> what is all this stuff doing sitting in testcase/images? especially all the ones un-numbered and I guess not on the tracker
<elfy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/files/head:/testcases/image/ubuntu%20touch/
<sak> If I installed an alpha release using a CD/DVD disc to test on hardware, but would like to test other milestone releases, can I update my installed release to the next milestone release?
<balloons> elfy, how interesting. I guess at some point it was to be used. We could remove it
<balloons> as you said, it is not on the tracker
<balloons> sak, yes once you've installed it, update it like any other normal installation of ubuntu. The updates just come in much more often :-)
<balloons> if you wish to test the next version via installation, you can do that at that time as well
<elfy> sak: there is no milestone for testing now until beta 1
<balloons> depends on the flavor, but for ubuntu, nothing until final beta
<elfy> as soon as it's a new day and new updates - your using the daily
<elfy> balloons: and that too :)
<sak> Ok, balloons and elfy. I read that is recommended to test milestone releases on actual hardware not just a virtual machine. Yet, I don't have a usb drive at the moment. Plus I prefer to use hardware.
<sak> I will only test milestones on hardware, dailies on a virtual machine
<knome> elfy, "you're"
<elfy> pffft
<elfy> I'm lazy :p
<sak> Lazy is good :-)
<balloons> WHOA! present for me.. someone else on the internet used your for you're
 * balloons feels SLIGHTLY less bad about his inability to speak his native language
<elfy> I have it on the phone balloons
<elfy> speeling or grummer error now and again to cheer balloons and knome up :)
<alesage> elopio I see that our two pairing tasks are still marked as todo, do we intend to move them over?
<elopio> alesage: not sure. We didn't define a good acceptance criteria for those.
<balloons> ok, round two for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing. I'm happy with it now
<elopio> alesage: charles said that his bootstrapping was succesful
<alesage> elopio, yes in our last Wed. meeting
<charles> indeed
<elopio> paulliu: do you think that with the work we did these two weeks, you'll be able to keep writing these tests and teach your team how to do it?
<alesage> elopio, I took the liberty of moving charles' and my card
<elopio> alesage: yes, thanks.
<elopio> alesage: pdf should go back to the TODO pile, right?
<alesage> balloons, it's under review, waiting on Jenkins https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/pdf-build/+merge/247249
<alesage> oops elopio ^^
<alesage> was just going to welcome a balloons review of that pdf generation for autopilot docs
<balloons> alesage, care to add json in there too, hehe?
<balloons> I have a bug for getting json output, and since it's post sprint and you are adding things  . . .
<alesage> balloons let's make a new card for that :) #rainmakingFTW
<dobey> balloons: hi. do you know how i can have adt-run use the tests from the local tree on a click package?
<dobey> or anyone?
<balloons> dobey, indeed. pass the folder as the first argument to adt-run
<dobey> balloons: so adt-run . --click=../foo.click?
<balloons> yep
<dobey> someone needs to fix the docs if that's true
<dobey> because --click-source=. doesn't seem to work, and that's what --help suggests to use
<balloons> ohh really? bug filing time if so.. the args can be specified multiple ways generally
<dobey> hmm, does self.launch_click_package() require the full app triplet with version #?
<dobey> balloons: ok. so --click-source works, but only if it's *before* the --click argument. :(
<dobey> so that seems like a bug, yeah
<balloons> dobey, ahh.. I always used it before and parse order is clearly important. I wonder if it has to be
<dobey> balloons: there's no good reason for these arguments to be required to be in a specific order
<dobey> balloons: anyway, i filed bug #1414122 about it
<ubot5> bug 1414122 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run arguments are order dependent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414122
<balloons> excellent
<dobey> now, why is self.launch_click_package('') timing out
<dobey> hmm, maybe i can't use that
<balloons> dobey, should just be app_proxy = self.launch_click_package( "com.ubuntu.music")
<dobey> balloons: maybe it's because for payui to 'work' we have to actually pass it a uri?
<balloons> dobey, you can pass it a uri too
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9838894/
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> gah, argument parsing order dependence strikes again :(
<dobey> ** (run.py:4869): WARNING **: Unable to connect to Upstart bus: The given address is empty
<dobey> hrmm, and that's not helpful :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<Letozaf_> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fixing-flaky-test/+merge/247482
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am trying to fix the flaky tests, but now they pass :) and I fixed only one of them theoretically
<Letozaf_> balloons, what do you do in these cases ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, fixing one might have been enough.. sometimes the following tests failed because of one. That said, keep going if there's more to fix
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> trunk *sometimes* did work, so :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah that's why I was wondering what to do, how do I know if it will fail again :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, getting it to pass locally in the sandbox is a good start
<balloons> I can help try to break it once you are done :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks, on my desktop it passes also in sandbox when I've finished I will let you try to break it
<balloons> that sounds awesome :-)
<Letozaf_> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-24
<istimsak> LOL, using pidgin to chat on ubuntu-quality. Now this is a cool feature. At least, this is something I can agree should always come included on every variate of ubuntu
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-25
<sak> I am attempting to file a bug for a package that is not installed by default. Do I file the bug through QA or to that actual package maintainers?
<maxitso> Testing pidgin
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-25
<flocculant> balloons: ping :)
<balloons> hello flocculant
 * balloons finds himself at home again
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> balloons: so - over the weekend I caught up with Ross Gammon and his issues with the tracker
<flocculant> once we started talking it became completely apparent why he was having issues setting up testsuites and testcases for them - he sees this when he logs in to the tracker
<flocculant> http://i.imgur.com/zfxPvQV.png
<flocculant> if I logout and login with just either studio or xubuntu release team rights I see the same
<balloons> that's it?
<flocculant> yup
<balloons> He can't assign any testsuiteS?
<flocculant> nope - neither would I if I didn't have testcase admin perms
<flocculant> as soon as he saw mine it started to make sense :)
<balloons> wild -- I wonder how no one else has ever had this issue
<flocculant> no idea - did something change in the last month?
<balloons> so I guess we should just add him to the testcase test then and that should give him more perms?
<flocculant> it would
<balloons> or I can switch the perms
<flocculant> whatever you're happiest with
<balloons> but they are the same for everyone -- so I'm confused
<flocculant> I can test here with just xubuntu release
<balloons> nothing has changed
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> I see the same if I sso with just my release
<balloons> can you login as just xubuntu, and check as I tweak things?
<flocculant> yea ofc
<flocculant> that's why I offered :)
<balloons> it seems like I can't tweak the current roles. So outside of making everyone an admin, I'm not sure I can fix it
<flocculant> mmm
<balloons> I mean, let me toggle just xubuntu quickly
<flocculant> yep ok
<balloons> ok, try that one out and see if it gives more
<balloons> I have one more role to try
<flocculant> ok hang on
<flocculant> I see testcases and testsuites only now
<flocculant> so I couldn't add testsuites to product
<balloons> weird.. so before you could see products and play with them, but no tests. Now you can see just tests?
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> http://i.imgur.com/v2rzLB6.png
<balloons> k, let me toggle you again, and check something
<flocculant> k
<balloons> k, try again
<flocculant> having people as admins means that anyone in a release team would be able to deal with testcase mp's
<flocculant> not even an option to admin with that
<flocculant> perhaps there needs to be a testcase tracker admin group that has perms on tracker but not on the testcase branch
<balloons> yea, I suppose we could think about perms. Can you do everything now?
<balloons> I'm not sure where the actual permissions for the groups are defined.. Not seeing it yet
<flocculant> balloons: still no admin option here with xubuntu only
<balloons> so it doesn't fix it ?
<flocculant> not even got the link in the navigation area
<flocculant> oh dear
<flocculant> balloons: logging in with testcase admin I'm only seeing testcases/suites now
<balloons> what on earth . ..
<flocculant> indeed :)
<balloons> flocculant, I think I might be able to overhaul things. But it's odd why this happened to begin with
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> pretty sure I had the right perms back when
<balloons> my overhaul would gut the roles and give every release team admin more or less
<flocculant> right
<balloons> on all trackers. It's split out to a crazy amount of roles at the moment
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> balloons: getting anywhere?
<balloons> Sure
<flocculant> balloons: ok - I appear to have gained more in summary than previously and product families too for testcase admin perms in image tracker
<flocculant> package tracker is still just showing testcases/suites and an empty summary tab
<flocculant> nvm
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> there's still something up - this is what I see for the 2 trackers for the 3 logins I can use http://pad.ubuntu.com/qatrackerlogins
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-26
<oSoMoN> pitti, can the failing autopkgtest for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu that prevents the migration of webbrowser-app from -proposed be retried? ( http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app )
<oSoMoN> according to jibel it’s a problem with the shutdown of the testbed, unrelated to webbrowser-app
<pitti> oSoMoN: oh, absolutely; retried
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<flocculant> balloons: how's the tracker sorting out going?
<balloons> flocculant, I've been knocked out being sick. But I think the original overhaul plan is still valid
<damascene> Hope you feel better
<flocculant> balloons: :(
<flocculant> yea probably - ftr http://pad.ubuntu.com/qatrackerlogins is what I'm seeing currently for both trackers
<mwhudson> so i spent a day last week largely failing to get adt-run to work for me
<mwhudson> is there someone around who can help with it?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-28
<balloons> flocculant, want to try one more time on the tracker?
<flocculant> balloons: hi there - feeling better now?
<balloons> yes, I think the worst is behind me no
<balloons> thank you for asking
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> just checking where we are
<flocculant> so it's changed now from the pad
<flocculant> seems the only login which is wrong is with testcase-admins
<flocculant> is that where you think we are?
<flocculant> I see all with xubuntu and studio - release logins
<balloons> I think you should have access to more than you did before -- and hopefully everyone on the -release teams has the same expanded access
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> I guess all that needs fix now is testcase-admin only access
<flocculant> balloons: mmm - actually I appear to have access globally - I could fiddle with anyone else's setup, not just xubuntu/studio
<balloons> flocculant, right, it's set that way. Did you ever manage to just get access to your own stuff? Before could you only see and deal with xubuntu?
<balloons> I guess it would be handy if someone was in the studio-release team so we could play with this
<flocculant> balloons: that's exactly why I got zequence to add me to the studio release team :D
<flocculant> if I login with either me or studio - I've got global access on both tracker admins
<flocculant> if I login with testcase-admins only then I only get testcases/testsuites
<flocculant> ^^ exactly where we are currently
<balloons> ok, so let's play with just studio for the moment
<balloons> I set it back to studio only. This should let you edit studio stuff, but apparently only let's you see testcases. Can you confirm what you see?
<flocculant> product/series/builds
<flocculant> oh - and empty summary too
<balloons> ok, try again
<flocculant> balloons: ok - that looks like I used to see with xubuntu release \o/
<balloons> ok, new plan -- we add the release teams to the launchpad team. Configuring it in the tracker is too insane. But that setup is what we want right?
<flocculant> balloons: hang fire - don't testcase-admins need more?
<flocculant> but as it stands - what studio-release see's is what *-release would need
<balloons> well, one thing at a time ;-) But I guess we would be locked from giving testcase admins more -- and no, I don't think they need more
<flocculant> balloons: have you changed something?
<flocculant> studio's back to not enough
<balloons> yes, see invited members to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase
<balloons> If we lump those teams under the testcase admins, they'll get the testcases that way. Handling it inside the tracker was going to be a real PITA
<flocculant> ok
<balloons> Do you think anyone needs more access than they have now? We have one more team that gets the bigger view you saw
<flocculant> how does a team accept that invite?
<balloons> That's ubuntu-qa-website-devel -- they get admin on all the sites
<balloons> A team admin has to accept
<flocculant> testcase-admins need more than testcases/testsuites
<balloons> what more do they need? Those are the only levels we have
<balloons> testcases or everything basically
<flocculant> I guess
<flocculant> not going to affect me - I'm in both teams
<balloons> I mean, everyone should have what you've had up until now
<balloons> do you think that's ok? Anything more means the full admin rights -- which I guess is just builds and sites tabs?
<balloons> If you'd specifically would like more, that we can do
<flocculant> well
<balloons> I guess I'm saying we don't have any more fine grained controls than what you've seen. You've seen every access level now :-)
<flocculant> biab
<flocculant> balloons: sorry about that - got sidetracked by the old dear pitching up :)
<balloons> no worries -- I think we're sorted anyway on permissions for the teams. Or is there something else you want?
<flocculant> I think not
<flocculant> balloons: thanks :)
<flocculant> balloons: just wait for studio to accept and get a positive response from ross and we can walk quietly backwards from it :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-31
<flocculant> tsimonq2: not sure how you've managed but you're requesting the main testcase branch to be merged into some thing of yours
<tsimonq2> flocculant: OH? well OBVIOUSLY I want my branch to be merged into the QA branch, is there a specific merge request where I didn't do this right? :D
<flocculant> yea - the one I've not merged ;)
<flocculant> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/trivialtypos
<flocculant> that one - you've asked the main branch to merge into it rather than proposing for merge
<tsimonq2> *sigh* I see, thanks for catching that flocculant :)
<tsimonq2> expect something soon
<tsimonq2> flocculant: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/trivialtypos/+merge/284536
<flocculant> tsimonq2: that's more like it :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> flocculant: you even changed the bug status, thanks XD https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1414161
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414161 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "lxinput has new scale for mouse sensitivity and accleration " [Undecided,Fix released]
<flocculant> ofc - once it's on the tracker I do that
<tsimonq2> flocculant: so what happens now? when both of my branches are merged then does it instantly apply?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: or does it have to regenerate?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: it's 2 part - first the code gets merged, then the tracker needs to be updated
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ah okay, makes sense
<tsimonq2> flocculant: so when a new testcase is generated it generates with the new content then?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: can I have <a> tags in a testcase?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/bugfix1419389/+merge/284537
<flocculant> tsimonq2: not sure tbh - there are none currently afaik
<flocculant> wxl: bug 1540003
<ubot5> bug 1540003 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "[Lubuntu] Test cases for Release Upgrades" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540003
<tsimonq2> flocculant: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/trivialtypos/+merge/284539
<flocculant> tsimonq2: people in the admins group probably all get mails about these - no need to ping people
<tsimonq2> flocculant: sorry, you were just approving them before, I won't ping again :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I tend to be the one doing it - I just don't need pinging :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: okay :)
<tsimonq2> hmm, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/111349/downloads reports a 404, something is wrong with the tracker
<flocculant> nope
<flocculant> works fine here
<tsimonq2> flocculant: click the download link
<tsimonq2> flocculant: that reports a 404
<flocculant> oh those - yea - there's a bug somewhere about those
<flocculant> let nick know tomorrow
<flocculant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1418488
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418488 in Ubuntu QA Website "the links to the mini.iso do not work" [High,Confirmed]
<flocculant> no interest to me though
<tsimonq2> alright I'll let him know, thanks flocculant
<flocculant> tsimonq2: re https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/trivialtypos/+merge/284539
<flocculant> while that might make things look better - that's a whole lot of work for someone to have to do
<flocculant> things like that would be better fixed when there are *real* issues with a testcase to fix
<tsimonq2> flocculant: got it
<tsimonq2> flocculant: well then here's what I'll do...don't approve the other merge proposal either, because I kinda messed up with commits there...
<tsimonq2> flocculant: there all fixed and a new merge proposal with another bugfix is present
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170125.3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170125.3)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<fossfreedom_> flocculant: balloons: Hi - I have been looking at the ISO QA Tracker but cannot see anywhere to mark the build as complete.  Am I in the correct area here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds/141441/testcases
<flocculant> fossfreedom_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds
<flocculant> see the boxes next to budgie on left
<flocculant> either the top one of the 3 to mark all - or pick and choose
<flocculant> then in Admin Status - pick mark as ready
<flocculant> if you're not set up properly you won't be able to do that - if so ping me cos I can
<flocculant> nvm - I see that's all a waste of my time after looking in -release
<flocculant> which sounds like I'm cross - I'm not :D
<fossfreedom_> flocculant: thanks :) ... yeah - no joy so far
<flocculant> so I see
<flocculant> ftr I just logged out and in and it's fine for me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<abe> thanks
<abe> looking to help with Qa testing then hopefully get into test automation ;)
<abe> what language is used to write up Auto package Tests? anyone
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170126)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170126)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-29
<sigmaone> hello
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-22
<tsimonq2> Do we have testcases for RPi images?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: don't think so - why would we?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Because Lubuntu wants Pi images :P
<flocculant> seems to me Lubuntu wants everything :p
<flocculant> anyway, pretty sure we don't - because tracker is official stuff - no official RPi stuff afaik
<tsimonq2> Ok
<flocculant> tsimonq2: we have 3 we have used for xubuntu core up to artful, haven't put it on tracker this cycle
<tsimonq2> ack
<flocculant> tsimonq2: tbh - there is so much dead weight on the manual test branch - I'd not worry about a few more :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Heh ok :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: niiiiiiice, gilir accepted ~lubuntu-product-managers into ~ubuntu-testcases
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-23
<flocculant> tsimonq2: let's not break testcases then please ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: heh ok :)
<flocculant> on serious side - you do need to login to iso.tracker and see if you get admin rights
<tsimonq2> Alright
<tsimonq2> I'll do it right now
<tsimonq2> yup yup
<tsimonq2> I have access now
<flocculant> okey doke
<flocculant> tsimonq2 wxl - I would assume you know, but for the sake of being blindingly obvious - changing a testcase on the tracker - doesn't change the lp code. And changing a testcase on the tracker affects anyone who uses it :)
<flocculant> and afaik tracker changes aren't logged anywhere :(
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: ok
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ok
<flocculant> tsimonq2: was just being blindingly obvious - because it wasn't to me way back when ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Ok, thanks :)
<flocculant> :)
